#ubuntu-community-team 2010-07-26
<cjohnston> doctormo: i updated to the new version. ;-)
<doctormo> pleia2: Ah actually can we get imagemagik installed on the server?
<cjohnston> doctormo: you need a maverick repo ;-)
<doctormo> cjohnston: Nah, not yet :-D
<cjohnston> but im on maverick :-P
<cjohnston> I'm hoping I can get GC working on my desktop again.. will make what I'm wanting to work on much easier
<doctormo> cjohnston: Let me just package it up, you are my gc saint after all, if you need it on maverik then it goes on maverik
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> I'm running it off the lucid ppa just fine. ;-)
<doctormo> cjohnston: too late, I've submitted a mav' ppa item.
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> ;-)
<cjohnston> your the best
<doctormo> cjohnston: So does it work? did you login ok?
<cjohnston> yup
<cjohnston> yay!
 * cjohnston loves gc
 * cjohnston is creating a bug.. then will fix bug, upload fix, request merge! hehe
<highvoltage> popey: pingey
<doctormo> pleia2: ping
<pleia2> doctormo: done re: imagemagick
<doctormo> pleia2: Ah I was just sending you an email, thanks!
<pleia2> sure thing
<doctormo> pleia2: Right off to bed for me!
<pleia2> night :) talk to you tomorrow
<dholbach> good morning
<kim0> Morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey kim0
<dholbach> how are you doing? did you get home alright?
<kim0> Yeah all fine .. back to the shinny Sun :)
<dpm> good morning everyone!
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dholbach> how are you doing?
<dpm> morning dholbach, fine thanks, did you get home allright?
<dholbach> yep, all good, now I'm just drowning in emails and even more work items
<dpm> :/
<dholbach> I'll survive though :)
<dholbach> and managed to go for a run this morning :)
<dpm> \o/
<dpm> good morning kim0, how are you doing after meeting so many crazy people at the sprint? :)
<dholbach> dpm: therapy - it's the only way
<dpm> hahaha
<kim0> dpm: hehehe :) still surviving :D
<dpm> good to hear :)
<kim0> very cool seeing you guys
<kim0> a good team is a crazy one
<kim0> :)
<dpm> same here!
<kim0> Is Jono flying back to US
<dholbach> kim0: I think he goes to GUADEC first
<kim0> ah ok
<dholbach> even I'm glad to be back home again, I enjoyed the time with you there too :)
<sense> good morning from the Haagse Hogeschool!
<dpm> good morning sense :)
<sense> dpm: Spanish invasion in The Hague!
<sense> Almost the whole of Igalia is coming, I've heard.
<dpm> sense, so I've heard as well - pedro told me :)
<nigelb> afternoon folks!
<dholbach> hey nigelb
<nigelb> dholbach: call in 7 hours from now is fine? :)
<dholbach> nigelb: when do you have time for a call today?
<dholbach> nigelb: yes
<dholbach> nigelb: because now I'll need to head out - more fun with the dentist :)
<nigelb> ok, then 7:30 IST it is :)
<dholbach> see you later
<nigelb> oh right, torture room again.
<dholbach> nigelb: whatever that is in UTC :)
<jcastro> good morning!
<dholbach> hey jcastro
<jcastro> sense: I'll get there tomorrow
<sense> jcastro: Hey! OK, great.
<sense> jcastro: Still in Prague?
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> avoiding getting checked out of the hotel a day early!
<sense> Fun city.
<sense> jcastro: It's getting more and more dark in The Hague. It's summer, dammit!
<sense> supposed to be, at least.
<jcastro> heh
<dpm> hey morning jcastro
<czajkowski> Aloha
<dpm> morning czajkowski :)
<czajkowski> ohh yer all back :) life in the channel in the morning again
<czajkowski> dpm: dholbach jcastro morning :)
<dpm> hey czajkowski, how's things? :)
<czajkowski> grand :) thanks
<jcastro> heh, not really back yet
<czajkowski> jcastro: morning what you at?
<jcastro> czajkowski: I am in prague
<czajkowski> sprinting still ?
<jcastro> no, just working here until guadec
<czajkowski> ahhh ok makes sense really
<jcastro> nod
<jcastro> woo, I see we got the stackexchange goal
<czajkowski> whoo
<sense> Rick Spencer, Sebastien, and Jono just arrived at the building.
<czajkowski> sense: have a fun week at GUADEC
<jcastro> sense: how is the internet?
<sense> jcastro: Still good, but then again it is not so busy yet. :)
<sense> Pretty fast.
<popey> highvoltage: pong
<dpm> morning jono
<jono> hey dpm
<dholbach> hey czajkowski
<jcastro> hi jono
<jono> hey jcastro
<jcastro> jono: when you get to the hotel can you ask about the signs, etc.
<jcastro> jono: they should be addressed to both of us
<jcastro> just need to confirm that they're there.
<jono> jcastro, will do
<czajkowski> jono: elllo, that was the longest lunch ever :p I poked you last week
<jcastro> czajkowski: he's really let himself go
<czajkowski> :)
<sense> jcastro: Do you know of any people staying in IBIS Hotel Scheveningen? Yesterday morning it was evacuated because of smoke in the lobby  with an unknown cause. I think it is operational again, but there could be some problems there.
<jcastro> I am not sure
<jono> czajkowski, let's try and talk to today
<jono> although I am at a conference
<jcastro> sense: the canonical people should be at the Hotel Mecure
<sense> With the network still building up on strenght!
<sense> jcastro: Mercure, is that the one next to Café Dudok? That's right in front of Parliament. Interesting place these days with government formations going on for almost two months now and recent developments.
<jcastro> I am not sure where it is in relation to other things
<sense> Cafe Dudok is the cafe where all the Dutch politicians go.
<czajkowski> jono: tis just an email I need an answer on.
<jcastro> jono: he's finished off ibus now, that's it for those, getting him spun up on notify-osd now
<jono> czajkowski, no worries, I will respond today - my inbox is a mess
<jono> jcastro, awesome
<czajkowski> jono: that's all I need it's just re an action item
<popey> Morning The Community!
<nigelb> morning "the popey" ;)
<nigelb> I see that you're using your new iphone well :D
<dpm> hey popey :)
<popey> ya
<nigelb> the photos were very clear btw
<nigelb> awesome cam :)
<popey> yes, exactly as good as the camera I had on my Nokia N82 about 3 years ago :)
<jcastro> <----- lunching
<doctormo> Hey jcastro
 * dholbach hugs dpm
 * dpm hugs dholbach :)
<jcastro> hey dholbach
<dholbach> hey jcastro
<jcastro> 2 things
<jcastro> I find the js link on holba.ch, but how do I get the stats for cleansweep?
<jcastro> also, for my debian presentation I could use a screenshot from evolution opportunities
<dholbach> http://daniel.holba.ch/review/report
<jcastro> do you happen to have a working local harvest?
<dholbach> yes, hang on
<jcastro> dholbach: just a screenshot of evolution opportunities would work!
<dholbach> jcastro: working on it
<dholbach> jcastro: I'm updating the local database - will take a bit
<jcastro> no worries
<jcastro> my slides are coming  out pretty great!
<paultag> Gah! Slides!
<paultag> I was going to do a Beamer theme for user days, and I keep forgetting to do it
<jcastro> heh
<dholbach> jcastro: http://people.canonical.com/~dholbach/harvest.png
<jcastro> thank you!
<dholbach> de rien
<doctormo> jcastro: Can we see your slides?
<jcastro> I am not done
<doctormo> jcastro: The design? Just curious because I noticed a couple of different people working on slide designs at UDS with the new branding.
<jcastro> is that not public?
<AlanBell> most of the new branding is public
<dholbach> jcastro: I think most folks just came up with their own slide template
<dholbach> and no "official slide template" was released publicly
<dholbach> but I might be wrong
<AlanBell> I made this one http://spreadubuntu.neomenlo.org/en/material/presentation/6-slide-presentation-template
<dholbach> might be worth adding them all to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Presentations
<czajkowski> I used dholbach slide theme as I like orange :) http://cypher.skynet.ie/Leeds/
<dpm> yeah, I did my own one at http://people.ubuntu.com/~dpm/Presentations/UOW-Ubuntu-Translations.pdf, that's where the orange one comes from :)
<nigelb> dholbach: give me 5 mins for call
<dholbach> nigelb: sure sure
<dholbach> maybe 10 :)
<nigelb> dholbach: may be.  triaging mic not working.
<dholbach> I need at least 10, so take it easy :)
<dholbach> just sorting out a few things I promised to do
<nigelb> dholbach: oh no! then its going to take *days*!
<dholbach> no no :)
<dholbach> nigelb: doing a test call now
<nigelb> dholbach: same here!
<paultag> JFo: I feel that I have to whine at you :)
<JFo> uh oh
<paultag> JFo: I'm having all sorts of kernel issues
<JFo> I saw some of your chat in the #u-k channel
<paultag> JFo: .. and they are all regressions :(
<JFo> let me read back a bit and we can chat
<paultag> yeah, I'm still trying to isolate
<JFo> k
<paultag> JFo: OK, Here's what I've been able to work out.
<JFo> ok
<paultag> JFo: I'm starting to think it's hardware. Issue was not present before I played with it two days ago. Issue first poped up on an install of the latest ISO of Kubuntu 10.04. I tried Xubuntu, same issue. I just made a SD card with the 10.04 official CD image on it, same issue present now.
<JFo> interesting. what hardware are you thinking?
<paultag> JFo: M kernel has more of a chance of botting, but issue is still present. Old kernel is almost 90% failure rate
<JFo> i see
<paultag> JFo: I'm not sure. When I go single user it always fails on Broadcom, but this is going on before I have the b43 module in place
<paultag> JFo: I also think it's a race condition ( random boot / non boot , but that's just opinoin
<paultag> opinion *
<paultag> I'm going to try Debian and their kernel to see if I can reproduce it. If I can, I'm going to have to get this netbook repaired... after 2 months.
<JFo> ok, I'm going to see if i have any similar issues reported
<JFo> I think it is odd that it is failing as you describe
<JFo> but it seems oddly familiar
<paultag> JFo: it's really unsettling me. It's really really odd that it would pop up as I did a re-install.
<JFo> yeah, that seems very odd
<paultag> Well the only thing that I did differently is use an SD card, but once it's loaded, it should be loaded, right?
<paultag> Trying with a USB key now.
<nigelb> doctormo: poke?
<doctormo> nigelb: re-poke-facebook-kapow
<nigelb> heh
<paultag> JFo: still present off USB key.
<paultag> JFo: I think it might be hardware. What do you think?
<JFo> I tend to agree
<JFo> what kind of manipulation did you put it through paultag? :-0
<czajkowski> think I'm gonna upgrade to Maverick this week, this machine on lucid just is rather buggy and there is no reason for it
<paultag> JFo: Jesus, I have no idea. wow, and just out of the blue it's booting now, after 5 hangs. Something bad went on. I'm just going to have to wipe the drive and send it into HP, I think.
<JFo> interesting
<JFo> it figures it would give you one good boot
<JFo> out of about 20
<czajkowski> paultag: oh I've the same bug!
<czajkowski> JFo: I've the same bug on this machine - lucid
<JFo> hmmm
<czajkowski> sometimes can take 5 boot ups to get my mahine to actually get past grub
<paultag> wait, really czajkowski ?
<czajkowski> yup not every day but at least every 3rd day my machine will not boot up on 1st go
<paultag> czajkowski: what type of computer?
<czajkowski> and every time I go to recreate the isue to log a bug I can't
<czajkowski> toshbia
 * nigelb says a prayer for JFo 
<paultag> czajkowski: Can you dump lspci, and see if we have any hardware in common?
<JFo> heh, thanks nigelb
<czajkowski> can do
<paultag> czajkowski: thanks :)
<czajkowski> nigelb: oi that's rude!
<JFo> actually, I think I know what it is
<JFo> or rather remember
 * paultag perks up
<nigelb> czajkowski: kernel regression.  Not rude. :)
<JFo> we have a race condition for the framebuffers with plymouth
<JFo> where the kernel is punting the fb before plymouth is done
<paultag> JFo: I was able to have this happen for single user boot and I also changed boot params to boot without splash
<czajkowski> paultag: http://paste.ubuntu.com/469375/
<JFo> paultag, did it behave better without splash?
<paultag> czajkowski: we've got the same gfx card, I think
<paultag> JFo: no, same error
<JFo> interesting
<paultag> sec, let me dump my lspci
<JFo> may not be the same thing, but could still be affected
<JFo> k
<czajkowski> paultag: when it evtually boots up, sometimes I then either have a duplicate sound volume or my pwer off button is gone or more annoying it refuses to see my wireless driver http://pix.ie/czajkowski/1778021/size/800
<JFo> now that is odd
<paultag> Whoh
<paultag> czajkowski: b43 ?
<czajkowski> paultag: b43?
<paultag> czajkowski: it's not in your lspci
<paultag> czajkowski: what's the wifi card on it?
<nigelb> czajkowski: oooh.  I have the double power button on my work computer at times!
<nigelb> I generally ignore and get on with it.
<czajkowski> nigelb: power button would be better than me menu twice
<vish> dholbach: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/design-m-papercuts , jcastro has a todo there ;)
<nigelb> czajkowski: wait, me menu.  sorry
<czajkowski> Realtek  wireless card
<paultag> http://pastebin.com/TJGAPmVv <-- my lspci on the netbook
<nigelb> it hides the power button
<czajkowski> nigelb: more annoying is the wireless as I've to reboot it as it wil not pick it up
<JFo> both have DRM iirc, so they could be still affected by the fb issue
<nigelb> I dont have wireless on that system.  Just wired.
<paultag> OK, czajkowski, JFo, We both have the same graphics card
<JFo> I see
<paultag> and that's it
<JFo> that probably means you are hitting this
<paultag> I think so too
 * nigelb ewwwws at paultag's wifi
<paultag> nigelb: dude, tell me about it...
<paultag> nigelb: I can't even take my own advice...
<nigelb> Broadcom is evil!
<paultag> nigelb: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1962 <-- #9
<JFo> e-vil? :)
<JFo> brb
<jcastro> vish: I've brought it up already, it'll be in the announcement (mentioning papercuts)
<jcastro> same with cleansweep
<vish> jcastro: sweeeeet! :)
<nigelb> paultag: hahaha
<paultag> nigelb: figures. :P
<nigelb> vish: how did you manage to be at uds with no action item :o
 * nigelb wasn't even there and has a truckload
<vish> nigelb: haha , finished any? ;)
<nigelb> if you have a secret I'd like to know! :D
<vish> nigelb: just kidding ;p
<nigelb> finished a few.  working on others
<vish> nigelb: see the bluepront above ^
<nigelb> oh crap
<nigelb> oh yeah, I just took that action item ;)
<vish> nigelb: also , i can trade your items for running papercuts instead ;)
<vish> nigelb: getting to be too much :(
<nigelb> vish: do you really want to do acessibility, ngo, reviews team, and bug jam stuff all at once?
<nigelb> accessibility one is a big job which needs to be done in stages
<vish> nigelb: sure :)
<nigelb> I got through like phase I.  Phase II has been delayed for some time now :(
<vish> nigelb: if you think trying to get someone to do a session is tough , try getting someone to fix a bug :)
<vish> nigelb: sometimes , feels easier to dive into the code myself ;p
<nigelb> vish: wait, you haven't?
<nigelb> I know how its like.  Even getting it packaged is a pain.
<nigelb> vish: oh, may be you should conduct interviews with all members of the hall of fame
<nigelb> wow, http://ubuntutam.wordpress.com/kovai-senthamizh-manadu/
<nigelb> vish: ^ you should go for things like these :D
<vish> nigelb: heh , i'v been trying you to get a bug fixed with no luck :(
<nigelb> vish: cheese?
<vish> nigelb: cheese , papercut any ;)
<nigelb> vish: Don't tell anyone, but I'm not great at code per se.
<vish> nigelb: you wanted to fix the lernid one .. and faded away ;p
<nigelb> :D
<doctormo> nigelb: Where did you go?
<nigelb> Lernid is like dead :(
<nigelb> doctormo: see PM?
<nigelb> I didn't see any response
<doctormo> nigelb: I responded
<nigelb> vish: no commits since march :(
<doctormo> nigelb: What would you like reviewed?
<nigelb> doctormo: err, to me?
<nigelb> I don't see any response
<doctormo> I responded to you, yes
 * nigelb kicks irssi
<doctormo> nigelb: OK I responded again, I take it your not getting anything?
<doctormo> I wonder if I've been logged off.
<doctormo> akgraner: what's the irc server for logging on?
<nigelb> doctormo: nothing
<nigelb> doctormo: are you identified to network?
<doctormo> nigelb: Do I have my whois cloak?
<nigelb> doctormo: no
<nigelb> that explains that.
<nigelb> I've set the user mode that blocks PM from unidentified users
<doctormo> Bah, I blame Empathy
<doctormo> It's a rubbish IRC client.
<paultag> Well, back to square zero czajkowski, JFo
<paultag> apw says it's most likely not a race condition for the graphics card
<paultag> czajkowski: how long does it take to fail, for you?
<czajkowski> paultag: ever have issues with your wifi driver loading ?
<paultag> czajkowski: no, but we have different wifi cards
<czajkowski> paultag: when you are booting up, where does it stop and hang
<paultag> czajkowski: as soon as it gets passed to GRUB
<jcastro> <- EOD
<paultag> czajkowski: I don't see text, or anything. When I go single user it hangs in the initrd
<czajkowski> so you see - and it just sits there
<paultag> yeah
<sense> jono, jcastro: Don't forget about the GUADEC trip (this night to Madurodam) and if you think you'll be using public transport a lot during the conference you might also want to consider to buy a three or five day 'Conference card' at the registration desk.
<czajkowski> paultag: so sometimes it can take3-5 times to kick it into a full boot up but then when I do that i get the issues on top and it takes one more boot up to get it all working
<paultag> ugh, ok, we have the same issue
<czajkowski> :(
<czajkowski> JFo: any ideas ?
<JFo> unfortunately no :-(
 * paultag is downloading 9.10
<JFo> sounds completely new to me
<paultag> I'd like to test an old release
<czajkowski> never happned on karmic
<JFo> and I haven't seen anything in my quick audit yet to say I have seen it
<sense> Also, yesterday we went to the 'British multicultural experiment' (their own words) Scallywags. A really good restaurant in the centre of The Hague, 20 euros for four coures, including a very nice soup!
<JFo> but then I am behind in my bug mail
<czajkowski> but lucid for me was more stable as a alpha and beta as a stable release it does my noggin in
<paultag> +1100000 czajkowski
<czajkowski> paultag: logged a bug ?
<paultag> czajkowski: I was running beta2 and it was fine
<JFo> actually, could you both log me one?
<paultag> it's when I just a few days ago "upgraded"
<paultag> JFo: dupes or one one report?
<JFo> one report each please
<JFo> that way I can comb through a bit
<paultag> OK, sec
<jcastro> sense: I get there around 4ish tomorrow I think?
<czajkowski> ok
<JFo> thanks
<JFo> :)
<paultag> JFo: thank you :)
<sense> jcastro: Ah, forgot.
<sense> jcastro:Of course for you the three day ticket is then probably the most suitable! :P
<sense> I should stop trying to be a sales person. ;)
<jcastro> sense: how do you recommend getting from the train station to the hotel?
<sense> jcastro: You're in Mercure, right? What Mercure, I believe there were two.
<jcastro> spui 180, 2511 BW
<jcastro> whatever that means, heh
<sense> That's the street, the number and the zip code.
<sense> jcastro: Maybe <http://maps.google.nl/maps?f=d&source=s_d&saddr=Station+den+Haag+Centraal,+Koningin+Julianaplein+10,+2595+Den+Haag,+Zuid-Holland&daddr=Spui+180,+2511+BW+Den+Haag+(Mercure+Hotel+Den+Haag+Central)&hl=en&geocode=FbixGgMdYPlBACmJc6ibF7fFRzGSNYjSLX7CdA%3BFVefGgMdj-FBACFukKbzZPMuPCmv0k02IrfFRzEi9Cb7l-heog&mra=ls&dirflg=w&sll=52.079222,4.31929&sspn=0.003231,0.009645&ie=UTF8&ll=52.078622,4.319601&spn=0.006462,0.01929&z=16> helps.
<sense> Otherwise, do you notice the 'Hofvijfer' in the top left corner?
<sense> That is the pond in front of the 'Binnenhof', the location of the Senate, Parliament and the office of the prime-minister. You can probably follow the signs pointing to anything of those at first.
<sense> jcastro: Note: the route I linked to is from Den Haag Centraal, the end point of the train from Schiphol. But the venue is right next to the other main train station: Den Haag HS.
<sense> That is an important difference. :)
<paultag> bug #610124 | JFo
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 610124 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel locks up with no feedback on initrd passoff (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/610124
<paultag> JFo: I'll log more as I test more
<JFo> excellent, thanks so much paultag :)
<paultag> JFo: thank you :)
<jcastro> sense: looks like a short taxi ride
<sense> jcastro: Or a walk? ;)
<jcastro> sense: right, so I should avoid the Central one, and concentrate on HS
<jcastro> sense: not with this suitcase, afterwards though
<jcastro> unless I run into someone who knows better
<sense> jcastro: European cabs are expensive. Den Haag Centraal is the end point of the train from Schiphol and you'll have to change trains anyway. Not sure how far the hotel is from HS.
<sense> jcastro: Wait, not necessarily it has to stop at Centraal.
<sense> jcastro: Sorry, am confusing you a bit here. When will you be ready for train transport at Schiphol?
<czajkowski> JFo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/610126
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 610126 in linux (Ubuntu) "Booting up lucid machine doesn't always work the first time (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<paultag> czajkowski: I'll note they could be related
<sense> jcastro: I think the train from Schiphol actually stops at both Den Haag Centraal en Den Haag HS. Sorry for the confusion!
<jcastro> sense: the instructions say I can take a train to either den haag HS or den haag central
<sense> jcastro: Den Haag HS is almost right on top of the venue, but I think it is easier to get to Mercure from Den Haag Centraal.
<jcastro> sense: maybe the best thing would be to just stash my luggae at the venue, and then when we're finished follow my peeps back to the hotel
<sense> jcastro: That would be possible too.
<sense> jcastro: We'll find some space for it.
<sense> jcastro: Although I do have to say that the people from the venue can whine a lot.
<sense> jcastro: Walking route from Den Haag HS to Mecure: <http://maps.google.nl/maps?f=d&source=s_d&saddr=Den+Haag+HS&daddr=Spui+180,+2511+BW+Den+Haag+(Mercure+Hotel+Den+Haag+Central)&hl=en&geocode=FXCGGgMddvJBACnt39XWH7fFRzH2qrnuroB_XQ%3BFVefGgMdj-FBACFukKbzZPMuPCmv0k02IrfFRzEi9Cb7l-heog&mra=ls&dirflg=w&sll=52.078622,4.319601&sspn=0.006462,0.01929&ie=UTF8&ll=52.071699,4.327755&spn=0.025851,0.077162&z=14>. Virtually the same for the venue.
 * czajkowski throttles sense 
<dholbach> have a great day everybody - I'll head out for dinner now - see you tomorrow!
<czajkowski> dholbach: bye
<dholbach> bye czajkowski
<dpm> see you dholbach!
<dholbach> bye dpm
<doctormo> woot: http://doctormo.org/2010/07/26/how-to-ask-for-translations/
<paultag> JFo: OK, I've installed 9.04, issue is not present so far.
<paultag> ;)
<paultag> czajkowski: try installing 9.04 UNR and see if it helps
<czajkowski> paultag: issue only arose in lucid
<paultag> czajkowski: I'm doing a series of reboots to test
<paultag> czajkowski: aye, kk
<czajkowski> this machine has been intrepid -> jaunty -> Karmic -> Lucid
<paultag> Hopefully this means I don't have to send in my box to HP
<dpm> doctormo, that's awesome. If you want to lower the barrier for translations, you could put the text in an e.g. docbook file, run xml2po through it, obtain a .pot file and upload it to Launchpad. Then translators will be able to do online translations
<doctormo> dpm: It already has a pot file, svg files are xml.
<doctormo> svg > docbook, like fitting wheels to a tomato, time consuming and completely unnecessary.
<vish> doctormo: hey , heard you were reviewing the review workflow.. [irony ;p]
<doctormo> vish: I've got someone writing a script for it, yes
<vish> doctormo: cutting down the tags too ?
<doctormo> vish: What tags?
<vish> doctormo: well , we have nearly 11-12tags here http://is.gd/dsy7v , and we can cut them down to just 4.  1 - forwarded [this will work for all patches debian/upstream] , and for lp project 3 > needs-work , accepted , rejected
<vish> doctormo: we cant keep reporting back from upstream bug to lp saying"upstream rejected your patch because..." and asking the submitter to update the patch , we rather need to encourage the submitter to work with upstream directly
<doctormo> vish: to be honest, those things need to be launchpad code changes, not tags.
<vish> doctormo: yeah , +1
<czajkowski> jono: ping
<jono> hey czajkowski
<czajkowski> time for a quick pm?
<jono> czajkowski, sure
<cfedde> can charitable donations be made to support ubuntu development?  where can they be made?
<cfedde> never mind ww.
<AlanBell> cfedde: not as such (i.e. in a tax deductable way), but you can contribute resources to your loco if you want
<paultag> czajkowski: our issue is upstream
<doctormo> The community channel is so boring!
 * highvoltage hangs his head in shame
<cjohnston> liven it up doctormo !
<doctormo> ok, cjohnston I see you've been doing a bunch of loco website work. Nice.
<cjohnston> ;-)
<doctormo> pleia2: I thought you were going to comment on each page of howtoask, I was rather looking forward to the critique :-D
<pleia2> doctormo: yeah, I thought I would too, but then I thought it would be too verbose and no one would read it
<doctormo> Where _is_ jono this cycle, I have rarely seen him and even then he's been too buy to talk. Canonical must only be paying him for half days IMO.
<doctormo> busy*
<highvoltage> doctormo: now now, no need to be nasty
<doctormo> pleia2: Maybe something you can do just for me :-) Or you could do me a much better favour and critique my Heavy Artillery scripts.
<doctormo> highvoltage: Is that nasty? sorry, just wanted to bring up a concern about the visibility of the community/canonical liaison.
<highvoltage> doctormo: well, it's a long standing problem. jono is indeed very busy with lots of things though. it is kind of tough when he never responds to any e-mails
<highvoltage> doctormo: but if it's anything important then there's probably someone more appropriate to talk about it anyway
<czajkowski> paultag: got an update on it ?
<doctormo> highvoltage: I've had good record with email, but I think this is more of a queens dilemma. The head of state doesn't need to do anything in particular, just be there, visible.
<highvoltage> doctormo: indeed
<jcastro> doctormo: we've been travelling
<jcastro>  he's at guadec
<doctormo> jcastro: I ssssssssssssaw the photos
<akgraner> grrrr - is anyone else having trouble with qwibber?
<akgraner> I can't get it to even open :-(
<paultag> czajkowski: yeah
<paultag> czajkowski: turns out it's upstream kernel later then the 2.6.29.2* series, I was able to reproduce on Archlinux
<czajkowski> paultag: add that to both bugs?
<czajkowski> akgraner: nope working fine here
<akgraner> hmmm
<paultag> czajkowski: Added to mine, you'd have to test your hardware :)
<paultag> czajkowski: present in archlinux 10.05
<paultag> 2010.05 *
<czajkowski> akgraner: back in NC
<akgraner> yep finally
<akgraner> OSCON rocked
<czajkowski> and you met Noirin
<akgraner> yeppers :-)
<akgraner> she rocks
<highvoltage> 'lowa czajkowski
<czajkowski> highvoltage: aloha how's you
<czajkowski> highvoltage: all settled into canada
<highvoltage> mesa fina!
<highvoltage> eek! you made me talk like jar-jar!
<highvoltage> czajkowski: mostly! today is the first day in the last month that I feel totally relaxed (which is kind of weird for a Monday but I'm going with it)
<highvoltage> a lot of my stuff still needs to get here and go through customs but it's non-essential so I'm not going to worry about it
<highvoltage> czajkowski: how have you been? considered taking the emea secretary job? :)
<czajkowski> dude you should see my inbox :)
<highvoltage> I hear you! I'm kind of getting mine under control. I unsubscribed from about 50 mailing lists I never read yesterday
<czajkowski> oh mine is under control I went mailing like crazy last week , poor loco  council are going to kill me one day
<czajkowski> and this week following up on stuff
<czajkowski> highvoltage: also popey said he'd do it in a mail
<akgraner> czajkowski, take a look at my inbox I'll let you deal with getting it under control again :-P
<czajkowski> inbox 0
<czajkowski> has been since Friday :)
<akgraner> :-P
<pleia2> I got mine down to 2 the other week, that's *never happened*
<pleia2> but now it's back at 75
<pleia2> hehe
<akgraner> hehe
<akgraner> bbiab   - just finished my part 1 post on OSCON on Ubuntu User :-)  woo hoo
<greg-g> pleia2: holy cow, 75? I would go insane
<pleia2> greg-g: I wish I could say that's mailing lists too, I get a lot of email :\
<greg-g> yuck, good luck with that, pleia2
<doctormo> nhandler: You haven't been recieving any of my messages, have you?
<nhandler> doctormo: What ones? the ones about bindtextdomain? If so, I've gotten them (just multitasking and reading them)
<doctormo> Ah ok, just had some trouble before with irc
<sense> good night everyone! :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-07-27
<highvoltage> popey: sorry for the contentless ping earlier, when you said you'll do the notes for the new members, did that include the meetings for June/July that have already elapsed?
<nigelb> speaking of inbox control, mine started being more controllable when I stopped sub'ing debian-devel
<pleia2> nigelb: that's why you put it in a folder and skim it every week! :)
<paultag> that's what I do :)
<pleia2> I also automatically mark bugs as read
<nigelb> pleia2: well, my laptop crashed.  so all my mail rules are lost! *gasp*
<pleia2> nigelb: yeah :( sadness
<nigelb> I'm stuck with gmail web
<nigelb> every hour I'd get close to 10 mails
<paultag> I've topped that :)
<pleia2> I use gmail web anyway because I use multiple computers throughout the day, imap ftw
<paultag> +1
<highvoltage> yesterday I unsubscribed from about 50 mailing lists
<highvoltage> it already feels like a big weight lifted from me
<nigelb> wow
<nigelb> paultag: http://thedailywtf.com/Articles/Classic-WTF-The-Pie-T-Department.aspx
<nigelb> elky got me adddicted to that one today ;)
<pleia2> better than bash.org anyway
<paultag> nigelb: haha
<paultag> I'm busy fighting with my netbook
<paultag> all day
<paultag> all freeking day
 * pleia2 gives paultag's netbook a pet
 * paultag 's netbook purrs
<nigelb> pleia2: I guess the bribe we paid to the guys were worth it.  paultag is busy throughout the day "fixing" it :p
<pleia2> sshh!
<paultag> nigelb: you did a darn fine job
<nigelb> haha
<paultag> nigelb: 2.6.3* kernels break
<pleia2> maybe try a 2.4 kernel
<paultag> pleia2: 2.6.2* is OK
<pleia2> not as funny though
<paultag> pleia2: so I'm running an older kernel, but I had to debootstrap it
<pleia2> lenny has 2.6.26, you can use that :)
<paultag> pleia2: long story, it's been one thing after another
<pleia2> no fun
<paultag> pleia2: running squeeze :)
<paultag> pleia2: I can't get my b43 working
<paultag> I messed something up
<paultag> and unlike Ubuntu there is no module backports
<pleia2> ah
<pleia2> yeah :(
<pleia2> b43 is such a pain when it doesn't Just Work
<paultag> pleia2: the module is loaded, but the device is still network UNCLAIMED with no logical name
<pleia2> yuck
<paultag> yeah :/
<paultag> doing an STA install now
<paultag> Whoh...
<paultag> it worked?
<paultag> I'm so using Module-Assistant from now on...
<pleia2> lol
<nigelb> haha
<paultag> Hello, World!
<paultag> Woo! It works!
<paultag> Well, it's official. I'm back to where I was four days ago.
<pleia2> paultag is playing http://xkcd.com/349/
<paultag> hahahahaha
<paultag> Well, good news is I never went to BSD
<pleia2> hehe
<paultag> Woo!
<paultag> running Debian Squeeze, XFCE off a bootstrap. Huzzah
<duanedesign> pleia2: lol, thats funny
<nigelb> ok, work time.  Time to get ready!
<nigelb> later folks!
<paultag> l8r
<pleia2> doctormo: wow, this packaging guide series of svgs is very impressive so far (you sent me the link 11 days ago, but my brain was full then)
<nhandler> I only briefly glanced at them. Some of them are a bit outdated, for instance, I would go with the machine-readable format for debian/copyright (not sure if Debian every officially adopted it, but it is easier)
<pleia2> yeah, it's actually been a while since I've created a package from scratch so I can't speak to the up-to-dateness of it (I might do some of the same steps if I were to make a package today)
<pleia2> and I've never actually used pbuilder
<paultag> whaaaa?
<paultag> pbuilder is my <3
<nhandler> What do you use to testbuild pleia2 ? sbuild?
<paultag> dholbach taught me how to use pbuilder
<paultag> in his youtube videos :)
<pleia2> nhandler: I just build :\
<nhandler> pleia2: naughty, naughty ;)
<pleia2> I am from the past!
<pleia2> actually, I have been meaning to brush up my skills, a lot has changed
<paultag> you guys wana see my new netbook?
<pleia2> paultag: is it pink?
<nhandler> paultag: I think I saw a picture of it already
<paultag> http://i.imgur.com/R8w6j.png <-- This is my new netbook :D
<paultag> nhandler: I just finished this
<paultag> nhandler: oh, no, not the case :)
<paultag> It's running Debian Squeeze + xfce
<pleia2> yay mouse!
<nhandler> paultag: I'm a bit surprised at therelatively basic conky setup you have
<paultag> I call it Forkbomb Linux
<paultag> nhandler: I'll work on it as I go :)
<paultag> It's really nice, actually
<paultag> I'm quite happy with it
<nhandler> I'm glad you are happy. I've had a long couple of days where none of my programs are working the way they should coupled with some boring summer work
<paultag> yeah. It was a long day, and it was a bad fight
<paultag> I had to install debian off an ubuntu 9.10 cd on a SD card
<paultag> erm... that's not normal.
<paultag> I'm really stoked
<paultag> it came out fantastic.
<pleia2> :)
<paultag> and thank you pleia2 for finally giving a talk that made me consider xfce seriously :)
<pleia2> woohoo!
<pleia2> this is the part where I mention that the xubuntu folks are always looking for volunteers
<pleia2> it's a *tiny* dev team
<paultag> I thought the xubuntu install was very comfortable
<paultag> I'd be willing to help them when I clear out some of my existing work
<paultag> I can't over commit :)
 * pleia2 nods
<paultag> I'm off for the night
<paultag> 'night all
<nhandler> Night paultag
<sense> good morning!
<kim0> Good morning all
<nigelb> good morning!
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> morning dholbach :)
<dholbach> hey nigelb
<huats> morning !
<dholbach> can somebody proofread https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Organisation - does it look OK?
<dholbach> akgraner: does this look OK?
<nigelb> dholbach: maybe ask in ubuntu-devel too?
<nigelb> wait, you have motu-mentors thrice
<dholbach> haha
<dholbach> nice motu-mentors coverage
<dholbach> fixed
<vish> dholbach: hehe , say it several times people are bound to listen , ! nice :)
<dholbach> gorilla marketing
<nigelb> dholbach: you can probably add kubuntu devel and edubuntu devel there too
<dholbach> jono: UGJ announce today?
<czajkowski> morning
<popey> LO!
<czajkowski> jono: you have mail from me that is kinda urgent to look into, Turkey have lost their domain name and they do all of their work via their forums which is now a parking site for some domain name
<jono> czajkowski, will get to it ASAP - on my last meeting
<jono> czajkowski, I am amazed IS did not resolve this
<jono> I pinged them
<czajkowski> jono: I had the guy rant/give up/rather upset at me at 12pm last night understandably
<jono> completely understandable
<jono> czajkowski, #canonical-sysadmin
<dholbach> hey popey, hey czajkowski
<czajkowski> dholbach: hello there
<dholbach> INBOX 66, this morning it was INBOX 100
<czajkowski> making progress
<dholbach> jcastro: I'll postpone all daily builds tuition sessions for now
<doctormo> Morning czajkowski and dholbach
<dholbach> hi doctormo
<doctormo> dholbach: You guys still traveling?
<dholbach> doctormo: I'm not
<dholbach> dpm, jcastro and jono are
<doctormo> ah
<paultag> morning dholbach, doctormo
<dholbach> hey paultag
 * dholbach → lunch
<paultag> doctormo: you're up; quite early
<paultag> dholbach: :)
<nigelb> doctormo: rhonda was looking fer ya
<doctormo> 𝅘𝅥𝅯 we're on the road the nowhere 𝅘𝅥𝅯
<doctormo> nigelb: Oh? what about?
<doctormo> paultag: Got sleep and everything.
<nigelb> doctormo: german translation for your latest creation
<nigelb> check scrollback in #ubuntu-motu
<doctormo> nigelb: Ah it exists?
<doctormo> nigelb: I checked the backlog, nothing I could see..
<paultag> doctormo: killer
<ScottL> jono, i see that you wrote an article in LXF about Launchpad, that is outstanding!  hopefully this helps a lot of people develop a better understanding of it :)
<jono> thanks ScottL :)
<jono> biab, heading out for lunch
<czajkowski> doctormo: done your daily doodle ?
<paultag> doctormo: did you see my netbook?
<paultag> doctormo: http://i.imgur.com/R8w6j.png :D
<duanedesign> morning all
<paultag> lo :)
<doctormo> paultag: helllo
<paultag> doctormo: hola
<doctormo> ScottL: I still haven't got my copy of LXF, I think I need to double check with akgraner about it.
<doctormo> 1GB of ram in a netbook... oh my, what are people using all this ram for.
<paultag> doctormo: this thing is rocking out loud
<highvoltage> doctormo: flash!
<paultag> doctormo: I have it totally themed
<paultag> +1 highvoltage !!!
<paultag> doctormo: I have the netbook booting to gdm in under 15 seconds without even touching the startup stuff
<doctormo> highvoltage: Hey, flash?
<paultag> doctormo: you don't use flash?
<doctormo> paultag: Not really, I'm subjected to it from time to time, but it's not something I active choose to use.
<highvoltage> doctormo: yeah flash. we're talking about "people", aren't we ;)
<doctormo> highvoltage: Flash the super hero?
<highvoltage> nope, definitely not
<paultag> yeah the other flash
<dholbach> Ubuntu Global Jam announced :)
<paultag> :D
<scott-work> dholbach: did you get any solutions for xwax?
<paultag> whoh dholbach
<paultag> dholbach: it's really early this year
<dholbach> paultag: no, around beta time again :)
<dholbach> scott-work: no, I didn't have much time to dive into it, I need to put more effort into testing it with a couple of different kernels properly
<paultag> dholbach: shoot, I'll be in Mass. I'll need to get my team to get this together this year :'(
<dholbach> scott-work: I at least installed a couple of old ones already and I had the feeling that the lucid-release worked, but that was only 20 minutes of testing
<scott-work> dholbach: re: lucid-release - hmmm, at least that is promising, can you let either me or abogoni know the results please?
<dholbach> scott-work: will do
<dholbach> thanks for your interest in this
<scott-work> dholbach: your welcome
<scott-work> dholbach: by the way, you may not be aware (i've kept it slightly on the down low) but i am the current ubuntu studio project lead
<dholbach> oh nice - was there an announce of the news? :)
<scott-work> dholbach: i did on ubuntustudio-users and ubuntustudio-devel mailing list, but that was really it
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> so no blog post and mail to ubuntu-devel@ or something? :)
<scott-work> dholbach: i did it so that they could see that someone was there and actively participating on improveming studio, sort of to build morale and confidence with the users
 * dholbach nods
<scott-work> dholbach: no, i was unaware about ubuntu-devel@ mail, persia finally told me to announce myself on #ubuntu-release, which i did, but i only scottk and one other person took notice
<scott-work> although ak.graner is suppose to interview me for the fridge and i got my blog on planet ubuntu
<dholbach> nice :)
<dholbach> nhandler: THANKS
<dholbach> :-D
<nhandler> dholbach: I was just posting the UDW message on the fridge. For the ical, any reason for keeping it separate? It needs to go on the learning events calendar anyway
<nhandler> And you are welcome :)
<dholbach> nhandler: UDW message?
<nhandler> err, now I'm getting my events mixed up (I posted Global Jam on the fridge ;) )
<dholbach> what about which ical?
<dholbach> I'm confused now :)
<nhandler> dholbach: Sorry. On the UDW wiki page, you mention an ical that they can subscribe to with all of the events. Why use a separate ical instead of just using the learning events ical?
<dholbach> nhandler: I have no idea who set it up
<dholbach> I'm happy with whatever really
<nhandler> dholbach: Alright. I'll update the wiki link and that should hopefully take care of it
<dholbach> gracias
<doctormo> dholbach: http://doctormo.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d2uc0cr Global Jam
<dholbach> :-)
<vish> hehe , "Age 14" :D
<jono> czajkowski, all ok with the domain issue?
<huats> jono, she's away for some time (1h) and I don't think there is ay new element
<huats> (the last time she exposed it at least)
<jono> thanks huats
<paultag> jono: yeah, it's still parked
<jono> thanks paultag - I spoke with IS and got some assigned to providing czajkowski with updates
<paultag> jono: thanks, you rock :)
<jono> thanks paultag
<jono> ...and I don't rock :)
<jono> I just help coordinate who do rock
<paultag> your shameless humility is quite noteworthy jono :)
<jono> paultag, lol
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> jono: ticket is gone to private can#t read it but ng said he'd let me know an update
<jono> czajkowski, cool
<jono> czajkowski, hassle Ng about it if there is no progress
<akgraner> dholbach, your wiki looks great!
<czajkowski> jono: thanks for the help
<jono> czajkowski, np
<dholbach> akgraner: thanks
<dholbach> just wanted to see if you were OK with it
<akgraner> dholbach, yep - I need to transfer the marketing stuff from the googledoc to the wiki - and then I'll add a link to your wiki as well
<akgraner> sorry - I've just been slammed here the last couple weeks - but I'll get it all caught up ASAP
<akgraner> :-(
<dholbach> awesome
<dholbach> don't worry, take it easy!
<czajkowski> doctormo: stop top posting!
<doctormo> czajkowski: But it wasn't a response in context!
<czajkowski> doctormo: well, yes it was, you were replying to my mail, giving out about monthly reports
<doctormo> czajkowski: Top posting is quite ok for this kind of thing.
<AlanBell> no need to include the bottom in that instance
<czajkowski> for when you want to disagree with an entire mail is it?
<doctormo> czajkowski: Where there is a sufficient insufferably to the entire affair.
<czajkowski> doctormo: wow, don't hold back there
<czajkowski> doctormo: reports should be a 3 min job, doesn't have to be one person doing it
<czajkowski> if it's one person doing everything , it's not really a community is it
<paultag> That's right.
<paultag> doctormo: it takes like 10 minutes. If you can't do 10 minutes a week to ensure we know what's going on, it's not a good sign either.
<doctormo> czajkowski: Yes I kept on saying that.
<czajkowski> no you just complained about the council asking for report, it's not just us looking for them, everyone wants to see reports
<doctormo> paultag: The process is still WORN, tact on. It doesn't flow, it's not elegant. It's all rather an after thought to the work flow of even organisation.
<jono> http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/07/27/ubuntu-global-jam-start-your-engines/
<paultag> doctormo: I disagree totally
<AlanBell> doctormo: I have started to read team reports
<paultag> me as well, and if it turns into automated mail, I won't
<paultag> and if we don't use it, why do it?
<doctormo> paultag: I would actually like to read what other teams are up to, but I dare not waste hours digging through a disorganised set of wiki pages.
<doctormo> It's not like the idea is a bad one, it's not, it's great. Execution though.
<AlanBell> the process is all upstream of the locos anyway in the consolidated page
<AlanBell> huh?
<AlanBell> doctormo: have you seen the consolidated report page?
<paultag> there are strict guidelines doctormo
<paultag> +1 AlanBell
<jono> dholbach, looking forward to seeing UGJ events added to the loco dir :-)
<czajkowski> jono: the global event for it has been created so just up to teams to link to it
<jono> I am going to add one now
<jono> czajkowski, indeed
<AlanBell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports/June2010 is the June report, it is all done with <<include>> moin macros
<paultag> AlanBell: +1
<paultag> doctormo: guidelines here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingCommunity/TeamReporting
<czajkowski> aye and we all can follow the nice set up, or get someone to set it up
<doctormo> OK so not wading through, it's still a wiki though.
<czajkowski> or ASK FOR HELP!
<paultag> doctormo: more here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingCommunity/TeamReporting/HowTo
<czajkowski> doctormo: I honestly, think you just have an issue with anything the loco council are trying to do to help locos
<doctormo> czajkowski: I like the loco directory.
<jono> dholbach, would be cool also if when adding an event for a global jam which has the dates set, if it only showed a date picker within those dates
<czajkowski> jono: aye would be nice, but I think most folks want the timezone issue sorted more so than picking a date, as some teams hold their event the following week depending on loco circumstances
<AlanBell> I can see that if you didn't know about the consolidated report then the team reporting thing would seem a bit pointless
<dholbach> jono: can you file a bug for that?
<huats> doctormo, the LD is not really drived by the LC
<czajkowski> doctormo: the LD isn't us, we use it and encourage teams to use it also
<doctormo> huats: Well they didn't start it, but I'm sure the LoCo council fully support it, right?
<jono> dholbach, will do
<dinda1> ack, dang redirect on the ubuntu wiki to help.ubuntu.com is too fast!
<dholbach> jono: thanks
<jono> I just added http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/223/detail/ :-)
<huats> doctormo, of course
<dholbach> jono: awesome
<dholbach> jono: I have to rework my geographic-regrouping fix - I'm on it now and hope we can get another release out afterwards
<dinda1> since the last page I visited was a redirected page, now when I try to access the wiki I get shot over to the help site instead
<jono> dholbach, perfect, thanks!
<jono> dholbach, if you could land that ASAP it will make it much easier for viewing all the new events :)
<dholbach> jono: I won't finish it today
<jono> dholbach, np
<jono> dholbach, this week would be sweet if possible :)
<dholbach> ok
<jono> dholbach, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/610495
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 610495 in loco-directory "For global events, the new event date picker should be constrained within the date region (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<czajkowski> jono: don't forget #locoteams tag whe tweeting
<dholbach> thanks jono
<jono> czajkowski, I did for the UGJ announce
<greg-g> wow, the loco directory looks good now!
<czajkowski> jono: you're a keeper
<jono> greg-g, :-)
<jono> czajkowski, ahhh you are the real keeper :)
<jono> dholbach, czajkowski https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/610498
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 610498 in loco-directory "About page should be about LoCo Teams, not the directory (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<czajkowski> added loco council to it
<jono> thanks czajkowski
<czajkowski> no bother shall go poke em
<czajkowski> we're having an extra council meeting next week
<dholbach> alright my friends
<dholbach> I call it a day
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow
 * dholbach hugs you all
<jono> night dholbach
<jono> :-)
<czajkowski> dholbach: nn
 * jono hugs dholbach
<dholbach> bye guys
<doctormo> czajkowski: Having had a thought about what I was trying to say and how it came across. I wanted to apologise, what I meant was for a constructive dialog on improving the situation and I'm aware that what I wrote was not a primer for that. Instead I feel I may have put communicated doubt in the good work of the loco council and it's members and that was not my intention.
<doctormo> Sorry
<highvoltage> doctormo: hmm? doesn't sound like something that happened in this channel?
<pleia2> highvoltage: loco-contacts list
<doctormo> pleia2: Should I post that to the list do you think?
<pleia2> doctormo: I think so, yeah
<highvoltage> ah, I guess it would be more appropriate to apologise directly to czajkowski or on the list then :)
<doctormo> highvoltage: The after effects appeared here, so I thought this was most appropriate. I'll get it sent to the list now.
<highvoltage> doctormo: ah. yes I just read your mail and couldn't find anything worth apologizing for. ok
<AlanBell> doctormo: don't beat yourself up about it!
<doctormo> highvoltage, AlanBell: The problem is that I communicate negative aspects by omission a lot. Own worst enemy and all that.
<highvoltage> doctormo: I can relate :)
<czajkowski> doctormo: thank you
<doctormo> paultag: I just figured out a bug in English.
<doctormo> paultag: Should I use "Your added" or "You're added"... both seem acceptable if slightly different.
<paultag> doctormo: but there needs to be more
<paultag> doctormo: right?
<paultag> doctormo: you're added to blah, or your added modifications ...
<paultag> it depends on the object, I think
<paultag> direct object *
<paultag> right?
<paultag> doctormo: or is your bug unrelated to this use case?
<doctormo> Yea I guess anyone could have bugs with incomplete sentences.
<paultag> haha
<doctormo> pleia2: With your CC hat on, someone on your blog suggested a "How to Answer Questions" guide for people who want to help (here irc, forums etc).
<doctormo> What are your thoughts?
<pleia2> doctormo: I read that question as "how helpers could be nicer" - presumably from someone who felt the helpers were curt with them
<doctormo> pleia2: Yes, do you think it's not a serious request? Maybe something to ask at the next CC meeting?
<pleia2> doctormo: if it's IRC-based, I think it's more appropriate for an IRCC meeting
<pleia2> I am not sure if it's a serious request
<doctormo> OK, fuzzy thoughts, I'll keep the idea in mind if ever it comes up again.
<czajkowski> I think it depends sometimes in the channel questions that are asked.  if there has been 3-4 other questions prior to it, people ae often tired, and want people to get to the point if they've not asked a question correctly or asked to ask a question
<czajkowski> also sometimes you're dealing with a lanauge barrier I find and things can be taken up wrong, as one cannot tell tone over irc
<pleia2> honestly the IRC support staff does a great job, it's improved a lot over the years
<czajkowski> aye it has
<czajkowski> but I find in ubuntu-namespace at times when channels are quieter it's a bit harder
<czajkowski> namely as there aren't enough people around at a time
<czajkowski> which is just a timezone issue really
<Pici> Some of our helpers can be a bit short at times, and others suggest google as their only answer, but we do our best to curb that behavior when we can.
<doctormo> Perhaps then a guide for helpers wouldn't be so much a repetition of the CoC, but something more based around best practices, useful places to go or keep in your browser bookmarks? Useful practical things?
<doctormo> Pici: Are you on the IRCC?
<Pici> doctormo: I am indeed.
<doctormo> then perhaps you would be the person to speak to about getting a link to http://doctormo.org/2010/07/26/how-to-ask-for-translations/ perhaps for the #ubuntu topic?
<doctormo> A short url
<Pici> doctormo: I'll propose it to the rest of the IRCC
<doctormo> Thanks Pici
<nhandler> Well, I re-learned why I don't like #perl, I can never get answers in there
<paultag> what else is new ;)
<doctormo> nhandler: I used to hang out there way back when
<nhandler> doctormo: Speaking of that, did you see my last PM about switching to the OO approach (which doesn't work)?
<doctormo> I did yes, For some reasonI think perl's gettext is broken.
<nhandler> lol
<nhandler> I would have thought someone would have noticed (there have to be other apps that use it). And it does look like some people have had it work for them (although that doesn't mean it didn't break recently)
<doctormo> nhandler: More likely it works if the mo files are in the system directory.
<doctormo> You could always go through the gettext module and debug it.
<doctormo> that's what I did with the python one to figure out why I couldn't get it working.
<doctormo> cjohnston: Woot, I got Hebrew and Polish translations and taught 2 more people how to use ground control.
<cjohnston> awesome!
<doctormo> cjohnston: You gotta admit, it looks pretty when they're all next to each other http://doctormo.org/2010/07/26/how-to-ask-for-translations/
 * nhandler is looking forward to having ClassBots available in all languages ;)
<paultag> this would be cool :)
<cjohnston> lol doctormo
<paultag> nhandler: make it policy to add a meta field for nickserv called lang, and have classbot hit that for the instructor's language
<doctormo> cjohnston: For some reason spanish, arabic and chinese are hard to get translations for.
<nhandler> paultag: I need to get translations working properly first normally. Then I can play around with other stuff like that
<paultag> nhandler: for sure.
<nhandler> doctormo: I would think Spanish would be easy
<cjohnston> I have a buddy who speaks arabic.. but he wouldnt be into doing translations
<doctormo> *shrug* no offers yet.
<paultag> doctormo: seek people out :)
<paultag> doctormo: ask in #ubuntu-beginners-team, there are quite a few people from S.A.
<paultag> doctormo: as for arabic, try the egypt team, they are kinda active ( active enough )
<nhandler> Hmm...Someone should link Dell to the new Ubuntu branding
<paultag> nhandler: they dropped a lot of support
<paultag> nhandler: I don't think they care tbh
<nhandler> paultag: They just added a bunch of new machines (see omgubuntu): http://www.dell.com/content/topics/segtopic.aspx/linux_3x?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs
<paultag> whaa?
<czajkowski> why not ask matthew helmke
<paultag> 9.04 >:(
<czajkowski> he speaks arabic
<doctormo> paultag: You've been reading OMG haven't you :-D
<paultag> doctormo: I don't read OMGUbuntu :/
<doctormo> paultag: Ah they had an article of Ubuntu dropping Ubuntu.
<paultag> haha wha?
<doctormo> Thanks czajkowski
<doctormo> paultag: I meant to say Dell dropping Ubuntu
<paultag> Ahh
<paultag> that makes more sense
<doctormo> That did come out funny thought
<paultag> I thought it was a funny post
<nhandler> doctormo: They had a new article within the hour about the PR person they cited being wrong
 * nhandler finds it funny the 3 computers listed include 1 with Moblin Remix, 1 with Desktop Edition 10.04, and one with 9.10
<paultag> hahaha
<paultag> doctormo: what's the license on your setup.py script for starf / gc ?
<paultag> doctormo: nvmd looks GPLv3, I'm stealing it
<doctormo> paultag: Yup
<paultag> bbl, cheers all
<sense> Good night everyone! How're you?
<czajkowski> sense: hey enjoying guadec
<sense> czajkowski: I've been sitting mostly behind the registration desk (doing non-registration stuff), haven't seen anything of the BoFs and such. But it is fun!
<sense> The Hague really is a nice city.
<czajkowski> great
<sense> Really a shame you're not here, would have loved to meet you again.
<sense> czajkowski: On a LoCo related side: this is also a great opportunity to get to know the GNOME Dutch people better since I'm basically hanging out with them the whole time. I would like to make GNOME Dutch more well-known in Ubuntu NL and see how we can cooperate.
<czajkowski> *nods*
<sense> I've also had the change to speak to Sebastian (SWAT) for a short while, which is useful.
<sense> He'll probably try to take some Ubuntu CDs with him the LoCo still had left over so we will be the only distro with CDs available. :P
<sense> Despite the fact that most of the GNOME Dutch people are non-Ubunteros! ;)
<sense> coup d'etat!
<sense> é
<czajkowski> sense: loving the blogging keep it up
<sense> czajkowski: Thank you! I'll try to do that every day.
<sense> czajkowski: You're following the live feed, right?
<czajkowski> yup
<sense> czajkowski: Great!
<sense> We're working on video streams right now for the next three days.
<sense> They will be in WebM.
<sense> Please let me know if the video and social media streams have problems.
<sense> I find it important that people at home, like you, can at least monitor GUADEC.
<czajkowski> will do
<sense> thanks!
<doctormo> sense: I didn't think Ubuntu 10.04 supported webm yet
<czajkowski> works fine on my mini 9
<sense> doctormo: Yes, that is the problematic part. We'll be providing links to alphas, betas, nightlies and dailies for people who actually want to see the stream.
<doctormo> sense: Does ogg not cut the mustard?
<sense> I think that Flumotion wanted to use the opportunity to test and demonstrate their WebM streaming.
<sense> We're actually glad we've got anything at all. A few weeks ago the video streaming was very uncertain.
<sense> doctormo: You probably mean Theora here, as WebM is using Ogg for the audio.
<doctormo> sense: Actually it's using Vorbis for the audio, ogg is a container format which webm doesn't use.
<sense> ah, of course, I always confuse those two. :P
<sense> And I thought I was correcting you! ...
<doctormo> sense: ah well, the oft wrong is sometimes not. Picking apart the whole mpeg/avi/aac malarky and doing some background legal on each format gives some perspective.
<doctormo> nigelb: ping
<doctormo> cjohnston: Before I was looking at the "About" bug reported by jono and I thought, "I have a great idea, why not put the about loco directory in the footer"... I get to the report and you've already thought it and made examples. Heh Ubuntu community of smart cookies.
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-07-28
<doctormo> pleia2 Do you know when you mess up and run a perl or python script as bash because of a malformed bang line, well I did that. But it did something weird. It made screenshots of the terminal window.
<doctormo> Ah it's the input command.
<ScottL> doctormo, does akgraner work for Linux Format Magazine?
<doctormo> ScottL: I think so
<akgraner> ScottL, nope
<akgraner> I freelance for Linux Pro and Ubuntu User Magazine
<akgraner> ScottL, I am finally back home and I haven't forgotten about interviewing you
<akgraner> I did however meet the editor in chief for Linux Format at OSCON last week
<akgraner> that was cool!
<ScottL> akgraner, no problem :)  i have a ubuntu user magazine or two at home, i'll have a look for your work
<akgraner> Issue 4 on
<ScottL> akgraner, was that graham that you met?
<akgraner> I interviewed Jane Silber in Issue 4 and wrote and article on Ubuntu Women, Issue 5 was Matt Asay, and Issue 6 will be Jono
<akgraner> and for Linux Pro I did event reports of SELF, SCaLE UDS and I should have one on OSCON as well
<akgraner> ScottL, hmm might have been I need to look at the card - but I thought it was a Paul someone
<ScottL> paul is a shortish, slightly skinny guy with a perpetual stuble beard:)
 * paultag perks up
<akgraner> nah this guy was tall
<akgraner> or at least to me me  - I'm only 5'6" so anyone is tall to me most of the time
<akgraner> :-)
<doctormo> akgraner: does it pay well enough?
 * paultag goes back to afk
<akgraner> doctormo, maybe if I wrote more articles
<akgraner> but  - I am actually applying for some full time jobs this week
<maco> akgraner: 5'6" isnt short for a woman
<akgraner> intel, rackspace, slunk and a couple other places are hiring
<akgraner> splunk even
<maco> ooh i use rackspace for my website
<akgraner> doh  - I can't type today
<akgraner> the whole openstack stuff is pretty cool...
<akgraner> maco, you going to be around for a while
<akgraner> I need a set of eyes to review the newsletter finally getting it out the door :-)
<maco> yeah
<czajkowski> pp
<akgraner> ok I'll ping you in a few if you don't mind?
<akgraner> good grief the wiki is SLOW
<ScottL> akgraner, it was probably graham that you met, he's pretty tall i believe
<akgraner> probably :-)
<akgraner> I'll look at his card once I get the newsletter out :-) and let you know for sure
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> nigelb: did you blog about cleansweep yesterday?
<dholbach> nigelb: if not, it might make sense to mention cleansweep+UGJ
<nigelb> dholbach: I got swamped.  I'll do it today.
<doctormo> nigelb: Before I go to bed
 * dholbach hugs nigelb
<doctormo> nigelb: I wanted to ask if you had heard of Limca, something my wife made me drink last night.
<nigelb> doctormo: yes I have
<nigelb> doctormo: pretty good drink ;)
<nigelb> dholbach: I have to redefine "swamped" every day :(
<doctormo> lol
<doctormo> nigelb: My wife made a good panera curry too. home made yogurt, yum.
<vish> hmm , no sense!
<vish> err! , that doesnt sound right , i meant Sense isnt here :
<dholbach> haha
<vish> he tried to get people blogging in local languages and there are negative responses :(  >  http://ddorda.useopensource.net/archives/1370
<duanedesign> vish: hmm, not sure what to make of those comments :\
<vish> duanedesign: yeah , its bound to happen until we get a way to sort the messages :s
<nigelb> duanedesign: I actually like it :)
<vish> nigelb: comment there!
<nigelb> option II would be include translation after the post.
<vish> s/messages/blogs
<nigelb> vish: sense was taling about something like planet.ubuntu.com/en so you get only english
<nigelb> planet.ubuntu.com will give you all the posts
<vish> yup
<dholbach> nigelb: I just got in touch with the berlin team about the UGJ planning and I promised I'd do something with cleansweep :)
<duanedesign> its unfortunate that people would make comments like "dont post in your native tongue because most people will skip it anyway". most people == English speakers?
<nigelb> dholbach: awesome :)
<nigelb> duanedesign: it is :(
<duanedesign> nigelb: did your computer mess up? I thought i read your computer had some problem?
<nigelb> duanedesign: yes you read right.
<nigelb> I'm at work
<nigelb> Also work gave me a laptop for temporary use.
<nigelb> motherboard got busted :(
<vish> nigelb you will be our[human's] secret weapon , when skynet takes over ;)
<vish> we give it to you and it will get busted ;p
<nigelb> vish: hahahaha
<nigelb> vish: optionally, ask HP to manufacture.  That works better.
<vish> nigelb: duanedesign: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PlanetUbuntu#line-31  needs fixing first i guess
<vish> czajkowski: too ^^
<vish> when its in the guidelines , it tough to support..
<duanedesign> vish: i think there have been some neat ideas presented. like planet.ubuntu/fr or planet.ubuntu/global
<czajkowski> vish: eh ?
<vish> czajkowski: related to multilungual posts in planet
<czajkowski> vish: ah ok
<cjohnston> was the english only changed for planet?
<AlanBell> oh, ddorda is posting in Hebrew, cool.
<czajkowski> yay
<nigelb> AlanBell: see comments :(
<czajkowski> wow
<czajkowski> what asholes tbh
<czajkowski> grrrrrr
<nigelb> czajkowski: I know.  Asking for a translation is okay, but asking them to refrain from posting is sooooo rude :/
<czajkowski> aye see my comment on post
<dholbach> james_w: listened to the new Klute album already?
<dholbach> james_w: there's a few nice tracks on there
<AlanBell> as the size of the community of Ubuntu Members grows there are going to be more and more people who get their blogs on the planet who post in assorted languages
<AlanBell> I think the "English preferred" rule is no longer in touch with the reality of the community, and will get less so
<popey> at what proportion does it get irritating though?
<popey> what if 90% of the people on planet ubuntu posted in non-EN ?
<popey> and one would assume they'd be all kinds of languages, not just one
<popey> I agree with the posters that it breaks the whole point of RSS, in that aggregating content in my rss reader is done to prevent me having to go and seek out 'news'. If i have to go and seek out translations (which I would have to do for every non-EN post) it would dramatically reduce the whole RSS experience
<dholbach> start learning new languages! :-P
<popey> I have a hard enough time with python!
<dholbach> I see :)
<AlanBell> there are many planets and having language tagging in the aggregated planet sounds like a good technical move
<AlanBell> however planet.ubuntu.com is an aggregation of Ubuntu Members blogs
<AlanBell> not an aggregation of "good blogs that talk about Ubuntu a lot in English"
<popey> well, technically it is
<popey> we currently ask that people don't annoy people (good blogs) and that they write in English
<AlanBell> yup, I just think that request could be revisited
<AlanBell> well, the second part!
<popey> sure
<popey> but to say that the current state is 'not an aggregation of "good blogs that talk about Ubuntu a lot in English"' is somewhat bending the truth
<AlanBell> oh, it certainly happens to be both at the moment
<popey> put it on the cc agenda :)
<nigelb> czajkowski: love the comment
<nigelb> love the picture even more :p
<james_w> dholbach: I didn't know there was one
<dholbach> james_w: release this or last week :)
<dholbach> james_w: even in U1MS :)
<AlanBell> it is on the CC agenda, if anyone wants to help describe arguments for (or against) then feel free here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell/PlanetPostLanguages
<paultag> AlanBell: what's the policy on that? Dor of the I.l LoCo asked me if he coyuld write posts in Hebrew
<paultag> Il *
<paultag> could *
<paultag> Gah! Lag!
<popey> paultag: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PlanetUbuntu
<popey> "As a rule of thumb, English should be considered the "lingua franca" of Planet Ubuntu. There are a number of language and locale specific Planets run by Ubuntu LoCo Teams, which are a great way for teams to get news out in their local language. However, the official Ubuntu Planet should attempt to use English where possible to reach the widest possible audience"
<paultag> Hummm.
<paultag> This'll need some thought :)
<AlanBell> tis like the pirate code, more of a guidline than a law. Arrrrr
<paultag> Alright, you need to stop that. My co-workers are looking at me funny
<paultag> I laughed a bit, and without noticing it said "Arrr"
<paultag> Wow, anyone have screen blow up on them?
<paultag> http://pastebin.com/HH0VnbD1 <-- my last session
<popey> lovely
<huats> hi everyone !
<paultag> hey huats :)
<huats> hey paultag :D
 * popey tickles JFo with a usb stick
 * JFo sneezes on popey 
<JFo> :( sorry about that
<JFo> rally flu and all
<popey> :)
<JFo> so what's up popey?
<JFo> ah, I bet you are going to ask be about uEFI bootable USB keys?
<popey> wondered if you'd had any chance to look at usb booting sticky....
<popey> you got it :)
<JFo> heh
<JFo> we've done tons of work, but I didn't get to that. There are some things in progress that I am holding on
<popey> is it something the community can help with?
<JFo> if nothing changes, I should be able to get something going this weekend
<JFo> well, it is work being done in the distro that I don't have complete details on
<popey> ok
<JFo> so I am waiting to get more info before I proceed
<popey> magic, will poke you again after some undertermined time has passed
<JFo> the Rally piled a lot of things ahead of it unfortunately :(
<JFo> hit me again next week
<popey> wilco, thanks for the update
<JFo> that way I can see about this weekends work
<JFo> certainly :)
<JFo> just sorry I don't have anything for you yet :(
<popey> no worries, I have other things to keep me busy :)
<JFo> popey, on a related note: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Dev/MultipleISOBootUSBKey
<popey> ooooooooooo
<JFo> that is part of the research to get what I want to give you ^
<JFo> :)
 * popey clicks 'subscribe'
<JFo> you can have as many ISOs as you want on one key
 * popey envisages a massive usb key containing EVERY ISO EVER MADE!
<popey> MUHAHAHAAHAHA
<popey> etc
<JFo> we are also working on a way to allow you to rsync updates to the image
<JFo> that will come soon
<JFo> so as ISOs change (re: dev ISOs) you can gather updates to the ISO on an image that you'd then dd over to the key
<JFo> but we needed that bit so we can do the EFI stuff since grub will be involved there as well
<JFo> popey, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820139147
<JFo> :)
<JFo> for your massive USB key
<popey> golly!
 * popey does some 'math'
<popey> that could hold...
<JFo> heh
<popey> a lot
<popey> of ISOs
<JFo> yep
<dholbach> ok my friends - I call it a day
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow!
 * dholbach hugs you all
<Technoviking> jcastro or jono: ping-a-ling
<nigelb> jorge is at guadec, you might get lucky with jono
<Technoviking> anyone know who Canonical media contact is?
 * nigelb looks at popey 
<popey> Gerry Carr
<nigelb> he generally knows this stuff
<czajkowski> hi
<Technoviking> a report is wanting the Forums Council to comment on Dell droping Ubuntu. wanted to pass him on to someone more official
<Technoviking> s/report/reporter sigh.... (spell you bastard, spell)
<AlanBell> Gerry is reportedly planning to make a statement on that today http://www.itworld.com/open-source/115316/calm-down-dell-not-throwing-ubuntu-linux-out
<popey> Matthew forwarded that to the CC, but a canonical person might be better, Gerry is best I'd say?
<Technoviking> thanks,
<czajkowski> anyone seen jono today
<paultag> czajkowski: no ma'am
<nigelb> czajkowski: he's done his disappearing act hasn't he?
<vish> Technoviking: dell just seems to have included Ubuntu again
<vish> http://www.dell.com/content/topics/segtopic.aspx/linux_3x?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs
<AlanBell> vish: nope, that was always there
<AlanBell> the issue is in the UK and Europe
<AlanBell> http://www.dell.co.uk/ubuntu <- there was a page there
<vish> AlanBell: ah.. that issue..
 * nigelb wishes dell had ubuntu in india :(
<AlanBell> http://www.theopensourcerer.com/2010/07/23/why-windows-still-has-good-sales-figures/
<vish> AlanBell: snap! i was just about to hit enter on a long comment praising that post ;)
<AlanBell> praise away!
<czajkowski> nigelb: no that's just where a lot of the call center is :p
<vish> bad czajkowski!
<vish> ;p
<czajkowski> but true!
<nigelb> czajkowski: true indeed.
<nigelb> They used to have ubuntu option for india
<nigelb> my roommate bought too.  later, its no longer there
<paultag> OK, perhaps someone crazy in here has the answers I seek. I'd like to be able to specify a process ID, and have all filesystem writes be translated from / to /prefix/
<paultag> optionally, also reads, if the file exists in /prefix/
<AlanBell> you want to chroot a running process?
<paultag> AlanBell: well not quite. I'd like it to read the root, but not write
<paultag> AlanBell: a half-chroot, if you will
<paultag> I can't find anything at all
<paultag> Ohhh, I have an idea.
<paultag> if this works, I'll cry inside that there is not a better way
<paultag> Hey AlanBell, do you know much about chroots?
<AlanBell> no, sorry, was just trying to understand what you were asking for
<AlanBell> I was wondering if mounting something would be part of the answer
<paultag> Well, it's fast becoming it
<nigelb> heh
<paultag> I've made a dd ext3 image
<AlanBell> so if it wanted to write to /prefix/foo you could mount some other filesystem over /prefix
<paultag> Then I've mounted it, and used unionfs to merge to two
<paultag> then chroot into it in a local dir, but diverting via unionfs
<paultag> But, I'm getting an error
<paultag> chroot: cannot change root directory to chroot/: Permission denied
<paultag> chroot: cannot change root directory to chroot/: Permission denied
<paultag> chroot: cannot change root directory to chroot/: Permission denied
<paultag> Oh shoot. Sorry for the flood
<paultag> Done with sudo
<paultag> I think I got it...
<AlanBell> only root can chroot
<paultag> AlanBell: I was sudo'd
<paultag> yeah, this is not working at all
<doctormo> hey sense
<doctormo> Very quiet again today
<sense> hi doctormo
<sense> doctormo: Me or this channel or something else?
<doctormo> Channel
<sense> Yeah, half the community staff is on GUADEC and the rest seems to be having a few days off.
<sense> I returned earlier from the Canonical party, which probably is still going on when I left it an hour ago before missing a tram and walking in precisely the opposite direction I should go when I walked out of the tram.
<czajkowski> I can ssume no jono so tonight
<sense> nope
<sense> He left for the USA this morning already, though.
<doctormo> sense: So you were having fun eh
<sense> doctormo: I'm too tired to make up whether I'm having fun or not. ;)
<sense> I'm just robotically working off the list of things I want to finish tonight and then I'll go to sleep.
<sense> Hello vish!
<vish> sense: heya!
<sense> Saw my first Bollywood-TV and Indian food today, but ate Surinam. We went to one of the Surinam-Indian restaurants in The Hague.
<sense> The guy next to me complained his vindaloo wasn't spicy enough. :) Probably too adapted to Western taste.
<sense> doctormo, vish: Following GUADEC remotely using the videostreams, are you?
<vish> sense: if you want real spicy food , you should try Andhra dishes :)
<vish> sense: no time :s , but will probably catch up later
<sense> I think we'll make a lot of videos available on the internet!
 * vish rebooting..
<doctormo> sense: Indian food isn't spicy enough unless your in England.
<popey> \o/ curry
<sense> doctormo: Well, I'll be going to England in a few weeks, so maybe I'll have to opportunity to try it then. :)
<popey> yay
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-07-29
<nhandler> doctormo: I am jealous of you for going to debconf
<doctormo> nhandler: I'm taking a scary chinese bus for $20 and I'm staying on the couch of a friend from the UN. Circumstance!
<doctormo> cowch*
<nhandler> doctormo: I'd sleep on the streets to get to one of these conferences ;)
<doctormo> nhandler: Where are you? there is still time!
<doctormo> :-0
<nhandler> doctormo: I'm in Chicago. My issue is my parents :( I'm keeping my fingers crossed for UDS (it will largely depend on the date/location)
<doctormo> nhandler: You can't still be that young
<doctormo> Or old fashioned :-D
<doctormo> nhandler: 11.04 UDS - October 25-29 (2010)
<nhandler> doctormo: I'll be 18 this September. But basically, if they don't give the OK and call me out of school, I'll get slapped with a pile of detentions and Fs upon returning
<doctormo> nhandler: Ah, depends if your leaning on your academics, if your concerned about them then I guess you are.
<nigelb> doctormo: oh don't take him to the dark side with us :p
<doctormo> I did so great on my French, Graphics Design and History GCSEs that I got a 'U'
<nhandler> doctormo: I'm not into college just yet ;)
<nigelb> doctormo: U?
<doctormo> yep, it means I couldn't be given a grade because I didn't do the exam. Undefined. The lowest defined grade is 'G' for a GCSE.
<nigelb> ouch
<doctormo> nigelb: At least I got a 'D' for English and Science and a 'C' for Maths. We're not big on respecting the national curriculum in our family. It's a joke.
<doctormo> At least the English GCSE curriculum is, I think it gets better when you get to MCSEs, A levels and such.
<doctormo> nigelb: What's it like where you are?
<nigelb> doctormo: we have state boards and 2 central boards
<nigelb> I studied in one of the central boards
<doctormo> Any good?
<nigelb> the state boards are more free on marks, central board is tougher
<nigelb> they were pretty good I think
<nigelb> far too much emphasis on mugging up stuff from the textbook
<nigelb> I'm not a big fan of gaining knowledge that way
<nigelb> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Central_Board_of_Secondary_Education
<doctormo> nigelb: Ah we call that "revising from a book", mugging would be someone stopping you in the street to demand valuables by force.
<nigelb> doctormo: :D same effect
<nigelb> they stop you in the exam hall and demand answers :p
<doctormo> lol
<doctormo> nigelb: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLb7tOl-pHc
<nigelb> doctormo: gah, at work.  No sound.
<doctormo> nigelb: Store it for later and watch with unction.
 * nigelb waves to dpm and kim0 
<nigelb> good morning!
<dpm> hey morning nigelb :)
<sense> good morning!
<kim0> nigelb: dpm sense Morning :)
<dpm> hey sense, hey kim0 :)
<sense> hello kim0, dpm!
<popey> Morning community!
<kim0> Morning
<nigelb> wonder what happened to dholbach
<nigelb> morning popey
<nigelb> sense: you're one of guadec organizers?
<doctormo> Morning popey, have a curry?
<sense> nigelb: yes, kind of
<sense> nigelb: Mostly webmaster and on-site volunteer
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> sense: w00t!
<nigelb> dholbach: um, nhandler asked me to tell you - "please add events to calender when you have package training classes"
<dholbach> nhandler: did you add it already?
<dholbach> nigelb: did you blog about ugj+cleansweep? :)
<nigelb> dholbach: OMG! Doing now!
<dholbach> ROCK!
<nigelb> dholbach: gah, sloppy connection :/
<dholbach> nigelb: thanks
<dholbach> hola randa_
<randa_> hi dholbach
<huats> morning !
<dholbach> brb
<czajkowski> aloha
<huats> hey hey miss czajkowski
<popey> lo
<dholbach> hey popey, huats, czajkowski!
<huats> hello dholbach!
<dholbach> that's like half the LoCo Council
<huats> it is :)
<czajkowski> heh
<czajkowski> do you need us to do anything while you have us here
<dholbach> bang the UGJ drum? review the LD needs-decision bugs? :-)
<dholbach> the usual :)
<czajkowski> whooo we have our venue for UGJ :D
<dholbach> nice
<czajkowski> aye, we are going to do one day real life meet up, and day 2 on irc to help those who can't make it
<dholbach> that sounds great
<czajkowski> well we're limited by space so we thought it'd be a good way to help folks. we'll see
<popey> i like that way of doing it
<czajkowski> it worked out wel the last time, we picked a wiki section to go spring cleaning on irc
<czajkowski> people worked on it, and I reviewed it
<dholbach> nice
<popey> we need to do something similar
<popey> might hold one at chez popey
<dholbach> always the best :)
<popey> ah, flaw in plan
<popey> on holiday
<czajkowski> dholbach: what bugs need decisions?
<dholbach> all those tagged with needs-decision
<czajkowski> clealry not anle to work LP 1st thing in the morning
<dholbach> https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bugs?field.tag=needs-decision
 * czajkowski gets a bucket of tea to wake up 
 * czajkowski hugs dholbach Thank you
 * dholbach hugs czajkowski back
<czajkowski> huats: care to help
<huats> czajkowski, I'll do my best
<huats> at least I'll give them a look
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> thanks
<huats> dholbach, count me in :)
<dholbach> :)
<duanedesign> 'lo all
<duanedesign> has anyone watched any of the live stream from guadec?
<czajkowski> hmm some of the stuff, needs a decision I've no idea
<czajkowski> :(
<duanedesign> rye:aha, the firefox nightly is playing the guadec stream :)
<czajkowski> lordie http://www.reviveyourpc.ie/#costs
<AlanBell> nice
<czajkowski> at that price
<AlanBell> pretty cheap, I wouldn't do it for that
<czajkowski> to install Ubuntu EUR 90 seems a lot
<popey> its a fair amount of work on some random computer
<popey> potentially some hours
<AlanBell> no, not a lot at all
<AlanBell> also is it on-site?
<czajkowski> trying to see if they''ll come along to the Ubuntu hour
<czajkowski> we have limerick city council manager coming along tonnight and his desktop is Ubuntu :)
<AlanBell> "If you are in Limerick city or environs we will call out to you by appointment" €90 seems very cheap
<AlanBell> http://www.youtube.com/user/ReviveYourPC interesting stuff there
<czajkowski> I'm curious to know who's behind it
<czajkowski> I do like the website though
<nhandler> dholbach: No, I didn't add any of the packaging training sessions yet
<dholbach> nhandler: ok
<dholbach> nhandler: done
<nhandler> Thanks a lot dholbach
<akgraner> I want to thump people on the head!
<akgraner> grrrr
<czajkowski> and good morning to you to akgraner
<akgraner> czajkowski, :-)  the word throttle is coming to mind today!
<czajkowski> I know that feeling all too well
<czajkowski> sup
<akgraner> Does the word volunteer not mean anything to anyone....
<czajkowski> grin
 * czajkowski offers akgraner a large bottle of whiskey
<akgraner> If I get one more email  - DEMANDING to know why the newsletter went out a day late.  I actually had someone tell me if they get UWN late again they are emailing jono and jane
<czajkowski> ugh feck off
<czajkowski> throttle it is so
<maco> are you serious?
<akgraner> yes
<akgraner> ok 2 days late
<akgraner> but still
<czajkowski> akgraner: skype?
<maco> if i said what im thinking i would be banned from this channel
<czajkowski> maco: welcome to most days for me :)
<akgraner> czajkowski, can't write this second
<maco> czajkowski: im actually surprised nobody's said anything to you about "feck"
<akgraner> about to run to the tag office and drop off my car for inspection
<czajkowski> maco: nout wrong with feck, it's very polite
<akgraner> but I am so pissed right now  - I just had to share with other like minded people
<akgraner> Maybe I'll move publishing to Wednesdays from now on! Screw giving up weekends... *sigh*
<czajkowski> might be an idea
<nhandler> akgraner: I laugh when reading messages like that, because you know that: a) They would never go to anyone and that b) If they did, nothing would happen because you did nothing wrong.
<akgraner> nhandler, I know  - but the fact they would even say that
<akgraner> grrrr
<akgraner> sorry I just need to vent :-/
<akgraner> needed I mean
<akgraner> I love UWN!  and want it to grow and get better and have more people contribute etc.. so I didn't want to let it fester :-)
<akgraner> I feel much better now btw....
<akgraner> (I try to avoid voicing neg stuff - but ugh today was one of those days)
<akgraner> sorry y'all
<czajkowski> akgraner: *hugs*
<akgraner> czajkowski, thanks!
<akgraner> czajkowski, the interview with Alison Randal is available now
<akgraner> it's on the Linux Pro site
<czajkowski> link ?
<akgraner> http://www.linuxpromagazine.com/Online/News/OSCON-2010-Interview-Allison-Randal-OSCON-Chair
<czajkowski> thanks
<akgraner> and here is the pne for John Pugh - http://www.linuxpromagazine.com/Online/News/OSCON-2010-Interview-John-Pugh-Canonical
<czajkowski> akgraner: your accent is so cute
<akgraner> we had to cut a lot b/c I kept saying OEM and not Corporate Services - and then I asked him a 2 part question and halfway through the question he was like wait what was your question again
<akgraner> we were laughing so hard
<czajkowski> aye listened to the john one
<akgraner> so now I have to work on on Camera techniques and no more t-shirts  - I need to dress up a bit more
<akgraner> but I'll get there
<akgraner> 1st time for things is never pretty or easy is it?
<czajkowski> akgraner: you did a great job
<akgraner> czajkowski, wait - YOU have the accent :-P
<czajkowski> no Ma'am :p
<akgraner> :-P
<akgraner> Oh so I'll be doing a video interview with Pete tomorrow
<akgraner> this should be hilarious especially for those who know us both  - I am sure there will be a lot of edits
<akgraner> Last time I interviewed him on Camera I asked him a question and he said - Why am I talking to you again?
<czajkowski> I remember
<czajkowski> akgraner: please let it roll including the out takes
<akgraner> oh god no - I asked him a question for an audio test and he started singing, "You never close your eyes anymore when I kiss your lips"
<akgraner> and I kept on asking the questions ignoring his song burst and he kept on singing
<akgraner> It would have been funny had it not been me...
<akgraner> I was trying to be serious :-/
<akgraner> speaking of Pete he's ready to walk out the door  - bbiab
<akgraner> czajkowski, I'll let you know what time tomorrow I am recording the interview so you can watch and laugh!
<jcastro> hi!
<czajkowski> akgraner: have fn
<czajkowski> jcastro: ello ello
<jcastro> akgraner: stackexchange is up!
<jcastro> hi laura
<akgraner> jcastro, awesome!
<czajkowski> jcastro: *hugs* I know it's it great!!!!
<akgraner> I'll email evan and get some comments
<czajkowski> that was definately a community effort!
<czajkowski> hmm we need to get teams ading their events to the LD for global jam http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/195/detail/
<jcastro> needs more questions!
<AlanBell> it isn't letting me log in
<czajkowski> AlanBell: SE ?
<AlanBell> yeah
<AlanBell> or rather it doesn't think I committed to it so isn't letting me in the beta
<jcastro> I followed the link in the mail it sent me
<czajkowski> AlanBell: did you get an email
<czajkowski> for beta testing ?
<AlanBell> no
<AlanBell> odd, I was one of the first people to commit to it I think, but I can't find it now
<AlanBell> http://area51.stackexchange.com/users/9686/alan-bell
<AlanBell> ah, I need to do some openid-fu
<AlanBell> yay, I am in
<jono> mornin gall
<jono> all
<jcastro> hi
<AlanBell> hi jono
<czajkowski> jono: aloha
<jono> hey AlanBell czajkowski
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day
<dholbach> I'll call it a day
 * dholbach hugs you all
<czajkowski> <---- Ubuntu hour Gone
<doctormo> jono: have you seen dholbach?
<nigelb> doctormo: he's gone for the day I suppose
<nigelb> uds-n officially announced?
<doctormo> nigelb: Not that I know of, I would love to know where it was being held though.
<nigelb> doctormo: czajkowski just tweeted that it will be in orlando
<nhandler> doctormo: Yeah, dholbach left ~25 minutes ago
<doctormo> Ah not too bad then, transport will be a bit of a problem, having no buses or trains. But I remember it's quite nice that time of year down there.
<nhandler> Darn. There is no chance of me getting down to Florida 3 times this year
<nigelb> heh
<doctormo> nhandler: Couldn't you just hang around one of those times?
 * nigelb should try to come this time
<nigelb> I wonder what work will say if I ask for a week leave
<nhandler> doctormo: I'm going to Orlando end of February for band, and either winter or spring break to visit the grandparents. But I guess if I get sponsored there is a chance
<doctormo> nhandler: It'll be in October won't it? End of.
<nhandler> doctormo: Yeah
<AlanBell> nigelb: don't ask for leave, ask to be sent there
<nigelb> AlanBell: ha, I doubt
<AlanBell> jono: can we expect some more flesh on the bones of the UDS announcement soon?
<czajkowski> we know date adn location, all we need really, venue shortly i guess
<jono> AlanBell, yep
<czajkowski> jono: when you're free in a bit can you gives a poke please
<AlanBell> czajkowski: let him finish his UDS blog post first!
<jono> czajkowski, sure, let's have our call today as we missed it
<jono> when are you free?
<czajkowski> jono: you tell me when you are and i'll work around that
<czajkowski> much easier
<jono> czajkowski, 7pm your time?
<jono> 1hr 15?
<czajkowski> jono: sounds good
<jono> :)
<czajkowski> jono: mailed agenda
<czajkowski> only way i can work things out in my head sorry
<jono> thanks czajkowski - no that works well for me
<czajkowski> jono: ready
<jono> czajkowski, sorry call overrunning, can you give me a few?
<czajkowski> ok
<czajkowski> :)
<jono> czajkowski, done, all set?
<czajkowski> ok
<popey> o/
<jono> czajkowski, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingCommunity/KnowledgeBase#Team%20Resources
<popey> he's got a page for everything :)
<jono> popey, :)
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> so the Limerick city council manager uses and loves Ubuntu and is trying to get his 400 desktop users to migrage
<czajkowski> hearing the sotries it's really cool
<czajkowski> Anyone else this applies to http://nctritech.files.wordpress.com/2008/11/tcpip_punch1.jpg
<AlanBell> we really need to talk about your issues with violence as a solution to problems
<cjohnston> lol
<czajkowski> AlanBell: if you were over here you could make a forutne
<czajkowski> the CC are looking for onsite help should have an issue
<czajkowski> they can do onsite support within 4 hrs
 * AlanBell notes that czajkowski /is/ over there
<czajkowski> I'm not technical enough to help with server issues
<czajkowski> or the queries they'd have
<czajkowski> I am the put the person in contact with the necessary person
 * popey hugs jono 
<doctormo> popey?
<popey> hullo!
<popey> jono: want me to remove you as admin from loco-contacts?
<czajkowski> I suspect jono is hiding behind his very full inbox
<popey> hehe
<czajkowski> possibly what little hair he has out
<jono> popey, please
<jono> czajkowski, no kidding
<popey> and event planners?
<jono> trying to get the new UDS site ready too
<jono> I have built a new UDS site :)
<popey> is it... wordpress based?
<czajkowski> jono: whoo
<jono> popey, indeed
<doctormo> jono: oooo, can't wait to see it.
<popey> jono: do you want me to remove your admin from event-planners?
<jono> popey, please
<popey> ok, done
<jono> I have also created a new developer site
<jono> both are 90% done
<doctormo> jono: Did you get the canon designers to give you branding?
<czajkowski> popey: what date is the LC meeting again at please?
<popey> yay, i just directly contributed to jono getting less email!
<jono> just finishing them up
<jono> doctormo, I worked with stas to get the new theme ported :)
<popey> czajkowski: 6th?
 * jono hugs popey
<popey> :)
<popey> gimmie your imap password and I'll clear your inbox ;)
<czajkowski> popey: the LoCo council not the CC :)
<popey> ETOOMANYCOUNCILS
<popey> AMIRITE!?
<czajkowski> no
<jono> popey, lol
<doctormo> I want to start the Jedi Council, sub devision of Jedi ubuntu users.
<popey> These aren't the packages you're looking for.
 * popey waves a hand near doctormo 
<AlanBell> doctormo: that reminds me, I was going to do something about that
<popey> czajkowski: 3rd august
<popey> czajkowski: 3 meetings in one night!
<doctormo> We really need a galactic council (CC) to hold the trade federation (Canonical) in check. :-P
<popey> only if we get light sabres
<czajkowski> I've 2
<czajkowski> popey: what time?
<popey> loco is 17:00 UTC I think
<popey> hmm, clash
<popey> oh, my bad
<popey> ignore that
<popey> 19:00 UTC I guess?
<popey> gah
<popey> load of fail
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/Agenda
<popey> that says 20:00 UTC
<czajkowski> doesn't that clash with EMEA ?
<czajkowski> bah nm
<czajkowski> fridge fail
 * czajkowski kicks the fridge 
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/RegionalBoards/EMEA
<popey> so does that
<popey> EMEA takes precidence
<popey> its always in that slot :)
<czajkowski> aye and I've the LoCO health check before that
<popey> shall i move the loco council to 19:00 UTC and mail loco council and loco contacts?
<czajkowski> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/LoCoHealthCheck
<czajkowski> aye as that's a short meeting
<popey> right, doing now
<czajkowski> jono: when we've this all worked out we'll mail you :)
<popey> haha
<jono> thanks czajkowski :)
<popey> done czajkowski
<popey> btw, its my 10th wedding anniversary this weekend :D
<popey> going to take wifey away, no computers :)
<czajkowski> aww nice
<czajkowski> that means no tweeting
<popey> heh
<popey> maaaybe
<popey> photos of food and my beautiful wifey :)
<czajkowski> poor Claire
<popey> -i
<popey> yeah!
<popey> i should probably book something :S
<czajkowski> didn you tweet this ages ago looking for suggestions..
<czajkowski> subtle reminder: those involved in TEAMS/Councils/BOARDs please do your monthly reports!
<czajkowski> popey: ours is done :)
<doctormo> hey dinda
<dinda> doctormo: howdy
<doctormo> dinda: Hows things?
<dinda> doctormo: actually been meaning to try to contact you; have a few ?? if you have a moment
<doctormo> dinda: Sure, go ahead :-)
<sense> good night!
<doctormo> night sense!
<doctormo> sweet foss licensed dreams!
<sense> That was actually a greeting, not a note I was leaving. ;)
<cjohnston> lol
<czajkowski> sense: not making any sense there tonight
<czajkowski> :p
<sense> Just returned from the Collabora Beach Barbecue a bit earlier than most so I can do some stuff I have to do while still getting some sleep. ;)
<doctormo> sense: Working on Ubuntu for me is like a deep sleep, sometimes it go right and sometimes it turns into a nightmare. But always I have no idea why it does either and everythign seems very random.
<sense> doctormo: Randomness isn't something an OS should have.
<doctormo> sense: Community.
<sense> ah
<sense> yes, then it is unavoidable
<czajkowski> sense: did you meet Luis at the Collabora
<czajkowski> crazy spaniard
<sense> czajkowski: I've seen him around at the registration desk (which is where I'm been standing for most of the time, really) and briefly exchanged a few words with him them.
<sense> Not at the prty, though.
<czajkowski> sense: please give him a bug hug from me!
<sense> czajkowski: I'll try to do so!
<sense> Are people here watching the WebM live streams, by the way? How are they?
<sense> Can't believe it's only one day of GUADEC and then it is over again. After all those months of preparation with GUADEC being in the future still it will now be past time at last.
<doctormo> sense: Congratulations, will you be at DebConf?
<sense> OMG, poor Jorge is leaving tomorrow for Debconf already. The guy is having three weeks of sprints and  conferences aafter each other.
<sense> doctormo: In New York? :P
<doctormo> jcastro: Will remember beer.
<doctormo> sense: Yes, I'll be getting the bus down, or I might be cycling... we'll see if the org for that comes through :-D
<sense> doctormo: I'm tired, not involved in the Debian commmunity and not rich enough to fly to the States for a conference.
<sense> ;)
<czajkowski> hah jono http://identi.ca/notice/44357371
<jono> czajkowski, ;-)
<sense> jono: GUADEC is going nicely. I do hear some people complaining over the visibility of (well-known/important/high-profile) Canonical employees, and there was this post of someone who started Canonical bashing again after the GNOME contribution percentages were puhlished, but generally GUADEC is doing grat.
<sense> The ten-twelve Ubuntu Desktop CDs from Ubuntu NL are all gone already. :P
<jono> sense, complaining about the visibility of employees? anyone in particular?
<sense> jono: The names I heard were Jorge and Ivanka, I think, but it was mostly that people would have wanted to see more people from Canonical around, I guess.
<doctormo> sense: Put the launchpad team on fixing gnome bugs I say! :-P (no not really)
<jono> sense, were the complaints that they are not mixing with people?
<sense> jono: Not really about the mixing, just that they weren't 'there', not where people could find them.
<doctormo> sense: I don't think they're national treasures like the whitehouse or the crown jewels.
<jono> sense, thanks for letting me know, much appreciate
<jono> d
<sense> jono: I do have a feeling that somehow Canonical/Ubuntu people don't always feel fully appreciated by other GNOME community members, as if they are afraid they will constantly have to defend themselves. That could explain why I saw more RedHat, Fedora, Novell and SuSE shirts and very little Ubuntu/Canonical ones, whereas I know there were some employees.
<sense> Not to say that the atmosphere is hostile or that there are a lot of unkind people. Most people are great!
<doctormo> sense: hmm, interesting. I was debating if I should go to DebConf with Ubuntu shirts or not. would I get a hostile reaction etc.
<jono> sense, when you say "saw", within what context?
<jono> you mean in sessions?
<sense> Mostly the general reaction of people in the crowd, I can't say much about the talks because I attended very little.
<sense> The "GNOME 3 for your Application" talk just showed the extreme lack of communication/cooperation between Canonical's Ayatana and RedHat's GNOME 3 (That's how I've become to see GNOME 3 the last few days.), nothing negative about Canonical.
<sense> jono
<jono> sense, ok, thanks
<jono> to what extend have you heard this?
<jono>  a few folks, or many?
<sense> jono: There are some people who are not happy with Ubuntu, and are not afraid to tell so. But mostly it is something that is not outspoken in the face of people, but expressed in the way people react to someone, in blogs, in private talks, etc
<sense> Not very extreme visible, just a bit disdain underneath the skin.
<sense> It is not very, very bad, but just makes me a bit sad.
<sense> I like you guys, I don't like it when people smacktalk about you.
<jono> sense, yeah, I think it is a small but vocal minority
<sense> indeed
<jono> and much of it complaining with little evidence of issue
<sense> but it makes people think twice to show they're from Ubuntu
<jono> we can always improve, but ironically, people gave us smack about not doing upstream work and now we do all this work in Ayatana and we still get smack
<sense> Ayatana is not GNOME.
<jono> thanks sense for letting me know, much appreciated
<jono> indeed
<sense> They want us to do GNOME, but they want GNOME their way only. ;)
<jono> indeed
<jono> which I think is limited of perspective
<sense> Canonical has its own ideas, very strong ideas.
<jono> btw sense, great work at GUADEC
<czajkowski> sense: you cannot please everyone, it's unfortunate.
<jono> sorry I could not stay for the full duration
<jono> on the upside, I am releasing UDS soon :)
<sense> jono: Thanks. A shame indeed you couldn't stay longer.
<sense> jono: One last word from me:
<doctormo> sense: I agree, gnome and ayatana have their own views and I think a fork of the upper part is likely.
<doctormo> I can't see Gnome Shell for example becoming an Ubuntu standard.
<sense> a great example in the difference in spirit is the way people's laptops look. On the UDS, after Unity was announced people immediately started installing it and using it, even though it was very nstable and new.
<sense> However, on GUADEC most people are still running two panel layouts with the monitors, cpufreqs and loads of shortcuts in it
<sense> No one is using modern, new, fancy, exciting stuff, like GNOME Shell.
<sense> Even not after the main talks about it.
<sense> People here are more conservative, I believe.
<jono> sense, good point
<sense> So they react strongly to change.
<jono> well the other thing which will cause tension is that I am sure some people are blaming us because the gnome 3.0 has slipped
<sense> Yeah, we should have helped out making it possible, of course... Like RedHat would have allowed Canonical to jump in the GNOME Shell team. Like Canonical allows other companies in the Ayatana design phases. ;)
<jono> heh, ironically no one is blocking anyone from joining Ayatana and offering design
<jono> we just make it clear it is not a democracy
<jono> although.....we do need to do a better job of getting people involved
<sense> That can get some improvement indeed, but since we're not a democracy it is very hard to do it properly. Takes some time to get it up and running. Probably also coincides with proper design remote collaboration tools.
<jono> well design communities are new to us
<jono> and we have many lessons to learn
<jono> thanks to people like doctormo I think we are getting there
<sense> yeah
<sense> We're learning loads here.
<doctormo> jono: It's also not an anything else, I've seen respectable people with evidence ignored for sake of the hard choice on ayatana.
<doctormo> lol
<cjohnston> jono: you still going to be down here in September?
<doctormo> I just read that :-)
<jono> cjohnston, where?
<jono> florida?
<jono> yep :)
<sense> cjohnston is probably attending next UDS again. ;)
<cjohnston> Do you have the dates?
<czajkowski> to be fair the design team are great to take on board suggestions in order to get a wider audience with the community. fair duce to them
<cjohnston> sense: only if I can get sponsored
<czajkowski> cjohnston: UDS N (11.04) will be in Orlando, Florida (Oct 25-29).
<cjohnston> jono: you dont by chance know the venue do you?
 * nhandler has a feeling jono is working on his UDS post based on the pictures he uploaded to flickr (including the community one)
<cjohnston> czajkowski: I know.. I must be sponsored
<jono> nhandler, working on the new uds website :)
<cjohnston> (venue for UDS, your vacation too)
<nhandler> jono: Cool
<sense> jono: Summit will be ready more in advance this time? ;)
<doctormo> czajkowski: The DX and design teams should really be made distinct, I think a lot of the friction has been between DX and community design.
<jono> sense, hah, we will see
<czajkowski> doctormo: I refer as many do to the design team, being ivankas team
<czajkowski> some call it Dx
<doctormo> jono: I feel like we could have helped with the UDS website somewhat, I mean your a busy guy and all that, should you really be making websites?
<sense> I want sponsoring as well again! :P I'll be a lot more expensive this time though. But I can't attend UDS O anyway since it will be right in the middle of my final exams. I shouldn't even be tempted to participate remotely.
<sense> jono: Have you tried to follow GUADEC remotely already? We've got WebM streams!
<doctormo> czajkowski: The DX team isn't ivanka's, the dx team is the one with Ted Gould and a few other familar faces, more coding, less graphical.
<jono> doctormo, heh, its all cool, thanks for the offer help
<jono> sense, :)
<jono> sense, I havent had a chance to check out guadec yet
<sense> ok
<sense> You can't be online all the time, of course. There's more in the world.
<cjohnston> jono: we need to talk about Sept. sometime.. See what y'alls plan is. :-)
<jono> cjohnston, cool
<jono> :)
<cjohnston> be cool to hang out a little while your here if you arent too busy
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-07-30
<czajkowski> right hitting the sack, early start in the morning before the mothership arrives back after a wee holiday and I need to get the house ship shape
<czajkowski> nn folks
<sense> czajkowski: Sleep well!
<czajkowski> never, but I can try :)
<sense> czajkowsk: Good luck then!
<akgraner> doctormo, ping
<akgraner> doctormo, are you or someone else in the MA LoCo Team near Lowell?
<akgraner> I have a dear Friend of mine - who is a priest at St. Patrick's in Lowell who wants to switch to Ubuntu
<akgraner> and if I can't make it to LinuxCon then I would like to see if someone else in the area can help him
<akgraner> He emailed me to tell me he was reading Ubuntu User Magazine as well as my blogs and he is now ready to make the move - which means if that goes well he will move the rectory to Ubuntu as well
<doctormo> akgraner: Yes, leftyfb lives in Lowell
<akgraner> awesome!  Thanks!
<akgraner> we lived in Tewksbury for 3 years
<doctormo> nice, contacting now
<akgraner> and the kids went to St. Patrick's School and I helped out in the rectory and taught CCD and trained the Altar Servers there...among other things
<akgraner> so the Parish is a pretty special place for me
<akgraner> doctormo, thank you!
<doctormo> akgraner: OK I sent the message, leftfb said to email him details and to talk directly, his nickname at ubuntu.com
<doctormo> leftyfb*
<akgraner> thanks will do
<maco> akgraner: pm?
<doctormo> jono: Got yourself a bit of a battle there with that gnome contributions thing.
<jono> doctormo, heh
<doctormo> jono: You know I felt I could have helped you with the website thing? I take it back, I think I could have been much more useful as a reputation suicide for this flame war. ;-)
<jono> doctormo, reputation suicide?
<doctormo> jono: Most of these memes are tar-babies and it's fun to get involved, may clear up a bunch of stuff but we know that the people we need to convince won't be convinced no matter what words are used.
<jono> doctormo, I am not interest in winning anything - just expressing my views
<jono> frankly, I don't care what the trolls think
<jono> but I am also keen to learn
<jono> thanks doctormo for expressing your views there
<jono> I appreciate it :)
<doctormo> jono: How does this sound: gnome is a huge, complex project and so while the majority of the project's components are wonderfully satisfactory the design directory of Ubuntu has required us to branch out and effectly functionality-fork a couple of these modules. We had hoped to get the functionality in these modules pushed into gnome upstream as honestly a fresh start has done a lot of good for indicators and notifiers, especially
<doctormo>  making them kde and gnome compatible.
<doctormo> Unfortunately either because of technical reasons or on going politics, our developers have been unable to convince the core gnome development fraternaty of the value of these Ubuntu built contributions. Some of us suspect Not Invented Here Syndrome, but more than likely we just have an extra burden of proof on us to prove these extra-ordinarily awesome modules.
<doctormo> Oh before I forget in my sleep, I did want to thank you jono for saying I've been a positive influence on the ayatana project. It's hard to know sometimes if actions are making things worse or better.
<dholbach> good morning
<sense> morning everyone!
<nigelb> morning dholbach, sense :)
<dholbach> hey nigelb
<sense> morning nigelb
<jcastro> morning everyone!
 * jcastro is in the telepathy talk at guadec
<nigelb> jcastro: w00t w00t
<jcastro> woo, encrypted p2p chat is coming!
<nigelb> jcastro: WOW
<duanedesign> good morning
<nigelb> duanedesign: awfully early morning isn't it?
<popey> jcastro: OTR?
<duanedesign> nigelb: yeah. Wanted to watch some of the streams from guadec
<nigelb> ah
<czajkowski> aloha
 * nigelb waves to randa_ and czajkowski :)
<dholbach> hey czajkowski, hey randa_
<czajkowski> how is everyone?
<nigelb> splendid day today except for the rain
<randa_> hi guys
<czajkowski> I know
<czajkowski> tis lashing here
<czajkowski> lot of blog posts this morning on GNOME
<nigelb> czajkowski: heh, lesson learned.  DOn't sleep!
<huats> :)
<czajkowski> nigelb: I know I was wide awake and nothing to read, I wake up 5 posts all on GNOME
<nigelb> czajkowski: heh.  Its going to be the forever topic for trolls
<AlanBell> much as I like statistics, all this contribution analysis and related rants just makes me want to go install Kubuntu
<sense> Jorge has left for DebConf. The poort guy must be completely broken when that's done. Three weeks of conferences and sprints!
<nigelb> sense: let him do what he's paid to do for at least 3 weeks  :p
<sense> nigelb! :P
 * popey hugs dholbach 
<vish> heh , numbers for the week is probably gonna be "16 to 1" !
 * dholbach hugs popey back
 * czajkowski hugs the crazies in #ubuntu-community-team  :)
<AlanBell> this rant was brought to you by the number 16 and the letter G
<sense> Ranty rant the rant ranter de rant ranting rant ranting rant rants rant rant rant rant rantily.
<czajkowski> hehe http://twitter.com/nearyd/status/19898583057
<czajkowski> I dislike it when one my plans goes not to plan. balls!
<nigelb> czajkowski: most of my plans don't go according to plan
<nigelb> thats why I don't plan
<nigelb> I just jump in and do :D
<czajkowski> I do both, but most annoying when things cock up tbh
 * czajkowski goes and hatches plan B 
<nigelb> czajkowski: I agree.
<nigelb> Oh.  Work getting birthday cake for me \o/
<nigelb> All the month's birthday's are being celebrated at the end of the month.
<nigelb> dholbach: my laptop is coming back! \o/
<nigelb> with a motherboard change of course, still, she'll be back :)
<dholbach> nigelb: YOOHOOO!
<dholbach> :)
<nigelb> I have to pay an arm and a leg (or at least close to) but totally worth it :)
 * dholbach → back to home desk and lunch :)
<popey> Hullo all!
<popey> We're looking for suggestions for topics to discuss on UUPC..
<popey> http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/SegmentIdeasFromTheCommunityForUUPC
<AlanBell> http://www.dell.co.uk/ubuntu it is back
<nigelb> popey: remember you gave a session at a UOW titled "Don't Panic"?
<popey> ya
<nigelb> I feel its a good idea to talk about something like "Don't Panic Tip of the Week" for UUPC.... maybe....
<popey> add it to the pad! :D
<nigelb> popey: I just wanted somone to say I wasn't totally bonkers :D
<popey> nothing is ruled out yet! :)
<popey> AlanBell: what the hell font is that in #4?
<nigelb> haha
<popey> i like the idea btw nigelb :)
<nigelb> popey: :)
<nigelb> popey: crowd sourcing segment ideas looks like a good idea :D
 * nigelb pokes AlanBell to read the segment docs
<AlanBell> I can't read the segment docs right now.on my mobile and O2 says I have to be 18 to see them
<dholbach> down to inbox 24
<dholbach> urgh :)
<czajkowski> yay
 * popey hugs dholbach some more
<nigelb> AlanBell: lol
<nigelb> AlanBell: don't worry... a few more years :p
 * dholbach hugs popey and czajkowski :-D
<jono> morning all!
<czajkowski> jono: ello ello
<paultag> morning jono
<jono> hey czajkowski paultag
<czajkowski> dear rain feck off I want to go for a walk
<czajkowski> don't forget team reports folks...
<paultag> I forget every single month
<paultag> I need to figure out some kinda system, euch
<popey> ooooooo bold
<popey> http://design.canonical.com/?p=6571
<paultag> woo
<jono> wow, my blog is nice and fiery :-)
<czajkowski> nixw
<czajkowski> jono: aye planet is rocking this morning, went to bed dead silence, woke up and lots of jbber jabber
<popey> hehe
 * popey douses jono 
<jono> hehe
<jono> wasnt expecting it to spark all this off
<jono> Mark post is great
<czajkowski> marks post was very good
<jono> he is spot on I think
<czajkowski> jono: dave nearys website crashed
<popey> its friday today, people clearly have nothing better to do :)
<jono> popey, lol
<popey> Dave Neary sounds like a jolly nice chap though
<czajkowski> he is actually
<popey> I've never met him
<czajkowski> oh some comments on marks blog now
<czajkowski> wondered how long that would take
<jono> he is a lovely chap
<nigelb> dholbach: poke?
 * nigelb hugs pleia2 spontanously
<nigelb> sysadmin day... spread the love :)
<paultag> as /me brings server online :)
 * nigelb hugs paultag too!
<paultag> :P
<nigelb> paultag: gitosis implemented!
<paultag> I'm trying to find a new theme for my new blog
<nigelb> also jabber server
<paultag> nigelb: \\o// !!!!!
<paultag> nigelb: woo, great job!
<nigelb> may be I should take a career change to sysadmin :p
<paultag> haha no way man
<dholbach> nigelb: pong
<Technoviking> The updated font looks fantastic in bold now
<nigelb> paultag: http://xyzzy.ksplice.com/cyoa/enter
<paultag> nigelb: hehe, I know an engineer @ ksplice
<paultag> nigelb: she rocks hardcore. spang@debian
<nigelb> paultag: wow
<paultag> nigelb: I met her downtown last weekend with mako :)
<paultag> nigelb: haha that page rocks
<paultag> -- you awaken, stretched out on a couch with an IV in your arm.
<nigelb> paultag: hahaha
<nigelb> paultag: damn.  spang dented the link.
<nigelb> paultag: awesome coincidence :)
<paultag> haha
<paultag> circle of friends
<paultag> nigelb: I finally got a new domain
<paultag> nigelb: I'm very happy with it
<nigelb> paultag: exactly! circle of friends!
<nigelb> Linky to new domain?
<paultag> nigelb: pault.ag
<paultag> nigelb: it's not up yet, but it's coming!
<nigelb> paultag: damn.. I mean WOW
<paultag> whatcha think?
<nigelb> paultag: see pm ;)
<paultag> noted :D
<nigelb> heh
<paultag> I love it so much
<paultag> even to nab pault.* is tough
<paultag> I'm stoked :)
<nigelb> yeah, its like dholbach's domain
<nigelb> daniel.holba.ch
<paultag> haha, that's great
<paultag> there is no te TLD
<paultag> or I would have done tagliamon.te
<paultag> but me, my dad and my g'dad all have the same name, so it would be tough to do paul.tagliamon.te
<paultag> I could do paul.r.tagliamon.te
<nigelb> heh
<paultag> but that's just very long
<czajkowski> http://webapps.ubuntu.com/employment/canonical_WM/
<nigelb> paultag: long? http://thelongestlistofthelongeststuffatthelongestdomainnameatlonglast.com/
<paultag> holy christ
<nigelb> czajkowski: London :/
<nigelb> heh, lol @ "Own the content management system"
<dholbach> ok my friends - I call it a day
<dholbach> see you next week!
<pleia2> nigelb: thanks :)
 * pleia2 hugs
<nigelb> :)
<maco> paultag: i use a .name address
<maco> paultag: you could do sr.paul.tagliamonte.name, jr.paul.tagliamonte.name, iii.paul.tagliamonte.name
<maco> and then youd ony have to buy 1 domain name and just know how dns works ;-)
<nigelb> maco: don'y tell me ma.co wouldn't be awesome ;)
<maco> haha
<nigelb> maco: still can get it if you want to :D
<maco> though actually, google doesnt spider the TLD, just the lower level domains
<maco> so itd be spidered as "ma" not "maco"
<maco> (and daniel.holba.ch is spidered as "daniel holba")
<nigelb> so what, as long as you get to tell your friends... my site is my name with a dot in between ;)
<nigelb> czajkowski: omg! I should remember not to click your food links! I want ice cream and m & m now!
<maco> hahahaha
<pleia2> I had krumba.ch for a bit, but my contact who could get .ch domains went away :(
<maco> pleia2: i think you have a new one *points to holba.ch*
<pleia2> maco: nah, not really worth burdening someone else for it, I have krumbach.us so that's good
<maco> is krumbachus what happens when a german marries a roman?
<maco> hmm wait..your old married name...
<pleia2> haha
<doctormo> I have martinowens.com I'm happy with that.
<doctormo> Actually I didn't know it was there until another ubuntuero pointed it out.
<paultag> maco: hum hha
<paultag> that's not a bad idea. We do all have different middle names
<paultag> so we could always do paul.r/c/a.tagliamonte.name
<maco> keep in mind .name's are usually registered at the third level
<maco> so youd be registering a.tagliamonte.name and c.tagliamonte.name and r.tagliamonte.name
<paultag> maco: is it only second level?
<maco> third
<paultag> oh jez
<paultag> maco: I'll stick with the one I got today -- pault.ag :D
 * pleia2 just renewed simcoec.at and caligulac.at
<pleia2> <3
<maco> second is possible nowadays (washt allowed before) but if someone has registered a 3rd you cant grab the 2nd
<paultag> wooo!
<maco> *wasnt
<paultag> maco: Hurmm, yeah. Not many people have Tagliamonte as a last name, though :)
<maco> fair enough
<pleia2> uncommon_names++
<maco> so if there's nothing *.tagliamonte.name then you could register the whole tagliamonte.name 2nd level
<paultag> that would be nifty
<paultag> I wish .te was a tld
<paultag> Oh whoh!
<paultag> te is?!
<paultag> tel :(
<doctormo> paultag: For dislexics you new domain looks like this: Pault ageist... I just can't read tag with a dot in it, that's why identi.ca is ""identi-CA"
<paultag> doctormo: hehe, I don't mind :)
<paultag> I just like nifty domains
<doctormo> paultag: How are you?
<paultag> doctormo: well thanks
<paultag> doctormo: and yourself?
<pleia2> doctormo: oh good, I'm glad I'm not the only one
<doctormo> paultag: Excited about DebConf
<paultag> doctormo: aye aye
<doctormo> Some utter insane MIT people are going to cycle down to New York for the event.
<pleia2> my boss is going up to debconf for a few days
<paultag> doctormo: mako and spang?
<doctormo> paultag: Yea, you knew already :-D
<doctormo> pleia2: Cool, should I meed her/him?
<doctormo> meet*
<pleia2> doctormo: him, maybe :) he runs a business where we *only* work with debian an open source
<pleia2> we're not making millions, but we have been in business for over a decade
<doctormo> pleia2: Being is business is better than making millions IMO, profit corrupts honest business ;-)
<pleia2> you two will get along swimmingly
<doctormo> You could never mistake me for a capitalist could you :-D
<paultag> doctormo: nice :)
<duanedesign> anyone know how to add vte.terminal widget to Glade widget library?
<pleia2> it drives my boyfriend a bit crazy how the company is built so much on principle "you can do so much better if you.. <insert non-charitable change here>!"
<pleia2> yeah, but we're not about $$$, we're about debian
<pleia2> doing something we believe in and all that
<paultag> spang has an awesome shirt
<paultag> "My free software runs your company"
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> and your google and your facebook and your amazon...
<paultag> chown -R us:us ./base
<doctormo> paultag: chown -R us /bases
<doctormo> pleia2: Your bf is more charity ("be kind and generous") than ethical business ("do the right thing")?
<pleia2> doctormo: sorry, he's more capitalist than charity and ethical
<pleia2> we do a lot of work for non-profits, offer a "non-profit discount" which frequently amounts to not charging for a lot of little things
<doctormo> pleia2: you can be an ethical capitalist, I think you must mean he's more central capitalist than distributive capitalist right?
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> but it does seem like we go out of our way to be non-capitalist at times, it's perfectly ethical to charge non-profits the full amount
<pleia2> it's just not charitable
<doctormo> pleia2: I agree, but that has to be weighed up with social concern and what one feels is ones social responsibility to redistribute the wealth of your more able customers to your less able but more needy customers.
<maco> so who all ubuntu people are going to debconf? anyone know?
<maco> doctormo, me, cjwatson, shtylman is all i know
<maco> pendulum was going to go but doesnt feel well enough now
<doctormo> Oh no, is she ok maco?
<pleia2> doctormo: I think that's where the beliefs of my boyfriend and I diverge, social responsibility is not directly tied to business in his mind, it all mushes together in mine
<maco> doctormo: yeah
<doctormo> pleia2: For me it's simply a function of the operation. If it were possible to operate a business without human beings, then perhaps you would have a case for no social responsibility. But simply because humans are the operators, it is the duty of those involved to ensure they conduct themselves towards their social values and not just use mechanicalism as an excuse and a crutch for bad moral decisions.
<AlanBell> did I just /join #deep-conversations?
<pleia2> doctormo: I tend to agree, but it's certainly does not seem to be the prevailing opinion in this country :) it's a news story when a company is hugely charitable
<pleia2> AlanBell: haha
<doctormo> pleia2: This is also why I don't particularly find it helpful to excuse Microsoft's employees by suggesting that it's the company that's morally bankrupt.
<doctormo> pleia2: When it's more likely a lack of moral fortitude on the the people involved. in it decisions.
<doctormo> *unhelpful, not helpful.
<doctormo> Oh wait, no I was right
<AlanBell> big organisations don't hold any single point of view
<doctormo> AlanBell: No, but cultures tend to have a moral location, even if it's a hazy one.
<doctormo> AlanBell: We put out own personal morals in the pot of those we work with and the result of our interactions is the cultural result.
<doctormo> pleia2: I did actually quit a job because I felt their conduct wasn't moral enough. They were inciting rumor about celebs to increase the traffic to their websites.
<pleia2> I am not sure I'd go that far, individuals have a hard time making a difference in most large organizations, and a lot of employees are apathetic about change because of it
<pleia2> it's like voting
<pleia2> and priority-wise, I don't expect everyone to quit over moral qualms, it's noble that you did, not typical/expected
<doctormo> pleia2: Oh I don't think it's typical and I wasn't there long.
<doctormo> Either way, everything we say to our boss and our peers effects them ever so slightly. I think a lot of us feel like we're not having any effect because the effect is slight and the results are not visible or obvious.
<pleia2> yeah
<doctormo> pleia2: Oh, branding for the us loco site? any thoughts?
<pleia2> doctormo: none really :\
<doctormo> pleia2: Not fussed about the current graphics?
<pleia2> if we could just copy the drupal theme to a wordpress theme I'd be happy, but since that's not easy I figured we just redo it
<pleia2> I think the current flag logo thing can stay
<czajkowski> Guest43220: ello stop breaking things:p
<paultag> hey jono_, poke :)
<jono_> hey paultag
<paultag> jono_: I'm planning on unplugging this weekend -- do you know when we can start applying for UDS sponsorship?
<jono_> paultag, next week
<paultag> jono_: rocken, thanks :)
<jono_> :)
<czajkowski> jono_: *hugs* you're very special, glad to see you can mess up and update :p
<jono_> czajkowski, hehe thanks :)
<jono_> getting my installation disc sorted now
<doctormo> jono_: What happened?
<jono_> doctormo, no idea
<jono_> bunch of packages got removed
<pleia2> clearly we need ubuntu goggles, so you avoid drunk sudoing
<pleia2> :)
<jono_> haha
 * paultag looks down
<paultag> I've partitioned my drive drunk before. I've never woken up and said "Oh look! Cool! New partition table!"
<AlanBell> heard someone say once "you know you had a bit too much when you wake up next to code you don't recognise"
<paultag> AlanBell: I've woken up and pulled source off git, started going through it, and swearing "Who the hell wrote this?!". I looked at the git commit blame, and it was me at 4 AM :(
<doctormo> AlanBell: Drunk Perl used to be a competition.
<paultag> I did not think perl could get worse
<paultag> clearly i've never seen drunk perl
<AlanBell> http://design.canonical.com/brand/10.%20Ubuntu%20partner%20logos.pdf yay \o/
<akgraner> Oh before I forget all you perl people there is a new perl special brought to you by Linux New Media on Stands now :-)
<akgraner> there is also a new Admin special as well that will become a quarterly magazine in the fall as well
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-07-31
<doctormo> akgraner: A perl special? sounds awesome.
<akgraner> doctormo, http://www.linuxpromagazine.com/Resources/Special-Editions/Powerhouse-Perl
<doctormo> akgraner: Wonderful, thanks. BTW how has your day been.
<akgraner> pretty good!  spent the day with some much needed family time :-)
<akgraner> and worked on my interview with pete
<duanedesign> akgraner: aha, thanks for the tip on the perl special.
<nigelb> akgraner: you're interviewing pete?
<nigelb> "Who else besides Ubuntu welcomes everyone, and tries to maintain a sane, friendly community? My favorite distribution is Debian, but no way will I ever try to be contributor" - now thats worth hearing :)
<doctormo> nigelb: who said that?
<nigelb> Carla Schroder - http://www.linuxtoday.com/news_story.php3?ltsn=2010-07-30-028-35-OS-CY-UB
<nigelb> Also lol @ "If I were an ace coder I would rather eat dog doo than try to become a kernel contributor. Life is too short to waste living in a flame-proof suit."
<duanedesign> nigelb: yes my first distro was debian. Needless to say the community was less than friendly
<pleia2> nigelb: carla is one of my heroes :)
<nigelb> pleia2: she wrote a very sensible article
<pleia2> "n my grumpier moments their relentlessly positive, cult-like Kumbaya-or-else approach makes me want to turn the hose on them." hehe
<pleia2> yeah, that's the hugging everyone thing we get teased about
<nigelb> hahaha
<nigelb> we should give her a group hug :p
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> I helped edit her linux networking cookbook
<nigelb> wow
<pleia2> http://princessleia.com/images/journalpics/032008/LNC_thanks.jpg
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> no in-print thanks because she forgot (doh!) but this was nice
<nigelb> wow
<nigelb> but really, most folks get attracted to the community in ubuntu
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> I still run a fair amount of debian to be honest, but here I am
<nigelb> heh, I know
<nigelb> noone cares if you're a developer or not :)
<nigelb> you're still important to us... just as everyone is :)
<pleia2> paulproteus has been nagging me to at least becoming a formal DM
<duanedesign> that was a good article nigelb
<nigelb> duanedesign: yeah, of all the ones I read.  I like that best
<nigelb> pleia2: you probably should :)
<duanedesign> i liked jonos rebuttal on that topic but an 'outsiders' opinion probably will be taken better.
<duanedesign> for lack of a better way to put that :P
<nigelb> Also code commits are the only thing considered
<nigelb> no one thought of patches
<pleia2> yeah, it really is package maintainer centric
<pleia2> and ubuntu devs are becoming DDs, which is great
<maco> im going to get my key signed at debconf in preparation for eventual DMness
<nigelb> yes, plenty of them.  Most people don't want to do merges like zack said :)
<pleia2> maco: yay!
<nigelb> maco: didn't you get it signed at some UDS before?
<nigelb> haven't you rather
<pleia2> I got my key signed by paulproteus last summer, right after he became a DD
<maco> nigelb: i dont think anyone who signed mine was a DD
<maco> pleia2: wait he counts?
<pleia2> maco: yep!
<maco> in that case my old key is signed by paulproteus
<maco> but i have a new one ill need to bug him about
<nigelb> heh
<duanedesign> i just need *someone* to sign mine, lol
<nigelb> I need to get my key back
<maco> you lost it?
<pleia2> my key is old and small, I need to generate a new one I guess :(
<duanedesign> nigelb: i inevitably lost my first one
<nigelb> maco: in my laptop which is in the shop
<maco> oh
<duanedesign> pleia2: yes mine is small too....my key that is ;)
<pleia2> context++
<nigelb> duanedesign: oh that was evil :p
<duanedesign> but right now i dont use it a whole lot. Since i lost my first one I am hesitant to make yet another
<duanedesign> nigelb: the operation cleansweep and papercut stickies have been pretty popular. I think it would be a good idea to keep rotating out those stickies with current community projects
<nigelb> good idea
<sense> good morning
<Pendulum> morning sense
<AlanBell> hi Pendulum o/
<doctormo> Morning sense and AlanBell
<nigelb> wooo ubuntu bangalore meet up was a sucess!
<nigelb> We even had a DD come in :)
<paultag> nigelb: <3
<paultag> nigelb: congrats!
<paultag> nigelb: do you have photos?
<nigelb> paultag: in the process of uploading
<paultag> nigelb: let me know when they're online
<nigelb> paultag: just connected cam to laptop and nothing happened
<nigelb> :(
<paultag> nigelb: >:(
<paultag> nigelb: yank it's datacard
<paultag> nigelb: throw it in the lappy
<nigelb> paultag: this laptop was made before that technology was invented :p
<paultag> >:(
<doctormo> Hey paultag
<paultag> hey doctormo
<paultag> doctormo: just setting up my new domain, going back to wordpress after a 5 hour failed blog engine
<doctormo> paultag: your own php awesomeness?
<paultag> doctormo: yeah, based on Whube
<doctormo> You code had problems or you just didn't have the resources to get it done?
<paultag> doctormo: and it worked, you could make a new post, edit, all that, login worked great, it was seecure and it looked great
<paultag> doctormo: I just did not want to spend another 5 hours today polishing it
<doctormo> So often the way
<paultag> doctormo: pushed source at http://github.com/whube/whublog
<paultag> doctormo: and also on lp:whube
<nigelb> 68
<nigelb> grr
<AlanBell> paultag: I wrote a blog engine once, but dropped it once spam started, I couldn't be bothered developing spam defenses for it.
<paultag> AlanBell: yeah I was thinking of that too. I was considering a Javascript posting system
<paultag> AlanBell: but meh, so much work.
<paultag> AlanBell: had full markdown support, though :)
<AlanBell> excellent, markdown is cool
<doctormo> paultag: thanks for sources :-)
<paultag> doctormo: sure, all my web stuff is AGPL :)
<paultag> I figure, why let it die if someone else cares
<doctormo> paultag: With your lococ hat on, I got ical feeds for loco teams in the directory.
<paultag> doctormo: outstanding. I remember dholbach was working on that, but it's great to hear it's working ( finally )
<paultag> doctormo: thanks a ton
<doctormo> We should be able to recommend replacing individual google calendar feeds for locos after some testing.
<paultag> for sure
<paultag> doctormo: thanks for doing that, you rock
<doctormo> paultag: I said I'd put some time into the code :-D
<nigelb> paultag: http://www.flickr.com/photos/nigelbabu/
<nigelb> in the process of uploading, patience appreciated :D
<paultag> doctormo: :)
<paultag> nigelb: kickass, let me know when they are all up :)
<nigelb> paultag: keep refreshing ;)
<paultag> nigelb: :)
<nigelb> paultag: all done!
<nigelb> paultag: guess which one's me :p
<paultag> nigelb: I know what you look like :P
<nigelb> heh
<paultag> nigelb: we are facebook friends, you nerd
<nigelb> hahaha
<nigelb> good point, I forgot
<paultag> :)
<nigelb> \o/ http://justanothertriager.wordpress.com/2010/07/31/ubuntu-hour-in-bangalore/
<nigelb> paultag: ^^
<nigelb> also, pleia2 and maco ^
<paultag> ohai
<paultag> sec
<paultag> nigelb: congrats, really stellar work.
<paultag> nigelb: keep it up
<nigelb> :)
<paultag> nigelb: I present my new blog
<paultag> nigelb: http://blog.pault.ag/
 * nigelb toasts with paultag :)
 * paultag holds cup in air
<paultag> Just finished tagging and sorting
<nigelb> I love your theme
<nigelb> minimalist is always rocking
<paultag> thank you :)
<paultag> I miss my old one
<paultag> I spent some time hacking that one, the original was great, but I love my mod
<paultag> Now, time to get it back on the planet
<paultag> I'm really peeved off at screen's low ram handling
<doctormo> paultag: I'll be heading out soon for DebConf, we'll have to do that coffee break next week when I get back.
<paultag> doctormo: kk sure thing
<paultag> doctormo: good luck!
<nigelb> doctormo: happy journey
<doctormo> Thanks paultag and nigelb, I think luck isn't needed. A strong constitution might be an idea though. ;-)
<doctormo> paultag: you know you've flooded the planet?
<nigelb> LOL LOL LOL! The irony! http://www.downloadsquad.com/2010/07/31/u-s-copyright-group-caught-stealing-competitors-code/
<duanedesign> nigelb: glad to hear your Ubuntu Hour went well
 * duanedesign just got back from the Tulsa LUG/OKlahoma LoCo monthly meeting
<duanedesign> and i forgot to take pictures :/
<doctormo> Is it very quiet today or is it just my internet connection?
<doctormo> pleia2: how are you today?
<duanedesign> doctormo: looks like you had an Ubuntu Hour too. Was that this weekend?
<doctormo> duanedesign: Nope, paultag's blog just reposted everything since he redid his blog. That Ubuntu hour was er, 4 weeks ago?
<doctormo> duanedesign: Thanks for asking though, we're looking forward to having another
<sense> For the interested: the frontpage of http://guadec.org/ now shows a 7 * 7 grid of GUADEC 2010 photo thumbnails.
<duanedesign> haha
<duanedesign> doctormo: ^^
<duanedesign> doctormo: looks fun. I recently merged the OKlahoma loCo meetups with the Monthly Tulsa LoCo meetings
<doctormo> duanedesign: Interesting, did it go well?
<duanedesign> there was the occasional month when noone would show. This ensures a healthy turnout
<doctormo> Man some people o this bus are hogging all the bandwidth with their youtube
<duanedesign> the Tulsa LUG has a solid 8 regular members. Add in the fluctuating 1-6 Oklahoma loco participants and we have a nice meetup
<duanedesign> though we struggle to have demos that please both the new users and the power users
<doctormo> duanedesign: You have demos? interesting, something we've never really done at MA
<duanedesign> doctormo: how is groundcontrol development going?
<doctormo> duanedesign: Good, we got some pre-2.0 fixes in and the test suite is rockin, we got a dbus service going and it's all looking good.
<duanedesign> doctormo: yes every month someone gives a talk on a subject. We meet at the library so we have projectors and grease boards. Makes the demos nice
<doctormo> I don't know though if it'll be in time for Maverick, I still hope so. But it might be that we release 1.6.3 to maverick and 2.0 to a ppa.
<duanedesign> i was also doing a seperate coffee shop informal meetup. We would set up a computer with Ubuntu for the coffee shop visitors to use
<duanedesign> let them use it for 10 minutes then use the opportunity to talk to them about Ubuntu. 'Did you know the computer you are using is run on free software?'
<duanedesign> doctormo: glad groundcontrol is going well. I credit that app for cleaning up my 'Projects' folder
<doctormo> duanedesign: You use it often?
<duanedesign> i do. i would say 50/50. especially like it if i am not exactly sure which branch i need
<duanedesign> with my dev projects i am very familiar with the branch names so i am inclined to use cli for those
<doctormo> duanedesign: Did you upgrade to 1.6.2 in my ppa? It contains an important fix for locking up on revert.
<doctormo> ppa:doctormo/groundcontrol
<duanedesign> doctormo: ahh. glad you mentioned that. I did a fresh install recently and have not got all my PPA's added back in. I will check..
<doctormo> the fact that you and cjohnston use ground control regular means it must be more than just a curiosity or novelty.
<doctormo> I know I use it a lot, mix with the cli sometimes.
<doctormo> Esp for merge requests :-)
<duanedesign> doctormo: did you see on Planet i released a new version of CLIcompanion. That project is really starting to take shape.
<duanedesign> doctormo: heh, right
<doctormo> duanedesign: no, what is it?
<duanedesign> http://okiebuntu.homelinux.com/blog/?p=194  it allows you to store, search, and run commands from a GUI
<doctormo> duanedesign: Ah I remember that, I remember you telling me about that
<doctormo> A bigger screenshot! :-)
<duanedesign> that is a good idea
<duanedesign> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4086/4841650542_8006385774_b.jpg
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> or at least have the picture in the post link to a bigger screenshot
<doctormo> that is really what i meant
<pleia2> doctormo: hey! good :) spent the day so far moving from a public storage unit into the ones we bought in the building we live in, phew
<pleia2> doctormo: hope things are well up there in MA :)
<doctormo> pleia2: I think I might not be in MA anymore, I think I might be in NY, but it's hard to tell on this bus.
<pleia2> doctormo: ah! have fun at debconf :)
<doctormo> pleia2: Hope so! should be fun.
<doctormo> paultag: woot!
<paultag> hey doctormo :)
<paultag> doctormo: how is it down south?
<doctormo> paultag: I wouldn't know, I'm not there yet
<paultag> Cool
<paultag> bus, then?
<paultag> I take it it has wifi on the bus?
<paultag> that or a data plan
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-08-01
<doctormo> paultag: wifi on the bus, if I were on a dataplan I wouldn't have to share with the youtube yokels.
<paultag> doctormo: it can't be worse then 3G
 * pleia2 chuckles at "youtube yokels"
<doctormo> paultag: Never had it so can't tell, it waivers between 16 and 3kbs though.
<paultag> doctormo: still doing better then dialup over cell
<pleia2> there is a guy who comes to one of the lugs around here and doesn't have internet at home, he: 1) complains that all public wifi is slow 2) admits to torrenting the whole time he's on public wifi because he doesn't have a tv either
 * pleia2 headdesk
<paultag> doh!!!
<paultag> pleia2: PA or out west?
<pleia2> out west
<pleia2> you know berkeley people, buncha nutters :)
<paultag> aye aye
<paultag> doctormo: fight back! Listen to youtube yourself! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHBoOb2WafM
<paultag> doctormo: more! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0
<paultag> first one is awesome, second is great too
<doctormo> pleia2: Your friend sounds like he should set of a media anarchist collective.
<doctormo> paultag: Arrived, just in case I disappear before I arrive tomorrow :-)
<paultag> doctormo: yuppers :)
<paultag> doctormo: say hi to my buddies, will ya?
<doctormo> paultag, czajkowski: I've hacked out a basic blog entry linker for the loco website while I was on the bus. The idea is to give a space for people who run events to do one of two things. Link to the blog or wiki page where their event's report is, or write a short amount in the entry it's self.
<paultag> doctormo: is this a long-winded plot to not do team reports?
<doctormo> It's not pushed or committed yet, I'm playing with how to make it smooth to use and easy to tie to what ever people are using. I guess it would appear sort of like a simple planet but tied to event entries in the loco directory.
<paultag> doctormo: I think it's a good idea, but it's duplicate work, the team reports do that :/
<doctormo> paultag: How can it be? I'm not my loco's contact any more. Actually it's what I said I would do.
<paultag> doctormo: and the team reports are Ubuntu std, so we can't change on the LoCo level, we'd have to change on the Ubuntu community level
<paultag> doctormo: Aye, I know
<paultag> doctormo: just beware spending time on something that will be outside the workflow :(
<doctormo> Well we can discuss the ins and outs of the politics if you want. I was thinking more of technical thought right now.
<pleia2> paultag: people really do hate writing team reports :\
<pleia2> nhandler has been the champion of it for quite some time, it's gotten better but as soon as you stop nudging people they stop doing it
<paultag> pleia2: yeah I know
<paultag> pleia2: I am baddddd-d at doing them
<pleia2> I think any solution to facilitate them is worth trying
<paultag> mm
<doctormo> paultag, czajkowski: what is currently the data flow for reports?
<paultag> doctormo: it's outlined on the wiki
<doctormo> I mean all of it, from loco contact to mark's report book. you seemed to be saying that we couldn't change any part of it because it's a chain of things.
<paultag> doctormo: check the wiki, or ask nhandler. I don't know the setup well
<paultag> and that's why it's nice :)
<doctormo> paultag: what is?
<paultag> what is what?
<paultag> my last sentince? the object of my last sentince, the setup, witch is a reference to my last sentince about reports
<paultag> which *
<paultag> darn, I need sleep
 * nigelb yawns
<nigelb> pleia2: people are lazy or forget about team reports
<nigelb> duanedesign: thanks.  It was risky and I just gave it a shot
<nigelb> doctormo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports
<paultag> Anyone know autotools?
<paultag> I've got quite frustrated with it. Considered writting my own build system out of spite
<nigelb> lol @ 'out of spite'
<doctormo> paultag: The best thing to do is have a week of sleep with the autotools manual under your pillow.
<paultag> doctormo: learning by osmosis I guess
<duanedesign> nigelb: heh, i know that feeling. Glad it turned out well
<duanedesign> nigelb: we have combined the OKlahoma LoCo and Tulsa LUG monthly meetings. There started to be months were no one showed up. The Tulsa lUG has a solid group that shows up every month so it works out nice.
<paultag> duanedesign: I miss Old_Solder
<duanedesign> paultag: heh, i am suprised he has not resurfaced
<paultag> duanedesign: I called his house and got in touch with him
<duanedesign> i remember that
<paultag> duanedesign: this was for the UBT Reunion nhandler and I had planned
<paultag> duanedesign: Yeah, I'm bummed. I even had CK willing to send him a new computer
<paultag> duanedesign: because his broked
<duanedesign> paultag: i cant imagine contributing as much as he did and not ever wanting to get involved again when things got better
<paultag> +1 duanedesign. I think it was a planned exit
<paultag> duanedesign: I don't think he expected my call. It's OK, live and let live, but I think he is trying to stay out
<duanedesign> paultag: yeah, i am sure he has his reasons
<paultag> duanedesign: Aye. Best not pry.
<duanedesign>   paultag: no excuses! only one way out of the community! Blood in blood out! :D
<paultag> duanedesign: seeing as how there is a gang that calls them self the locos, we should be careful with that
<paultag> duanedesign: they are big in OK too IIRC
<nigelb> lol
<duanedesign> haha.
<Pendulum> I'm at a wedding this weekend and 2 different people have come into my hotel room and gone "you have Tux!" and then I've had to pry them away from my Tux
<nigelb> haha
<Pendulum> yeah
<Pendulum> I thought it was going to get more love than i did, but then I caught the bouquet which made my evening far more amusing than planned
<nigelb> whooo!
<vish> ooh! tabs in gedit are detachable! never noticed that one!
<nigelb> vish: what are your plans for global jam?
<vish> nigelb: hmm , plans?
<vish> nigelb: whats yours ? maybe i can copy :D
<nigelb> vish: we're planning for a meetup that day
<nigelb> wanna join us?
<nigelb> saturday 28th
<vish> nigelb: havent been to B'lore in a while.. will think about it.. not sure though :)
<nigelb> vish: ok, think of it.  we have a location that can accomodate at least 30 people
<sense> GUADEC 2010 Hate/Love Wall pictures: http://www.flickr.com/photos/qense/tags/hatelovewall/
<nigelb> sense: whats swith the love for vincent untz?
<nigelb> s/swith/with
<sense> nigelb: I guess he's the dholbach of GNOME. :P
<nigelb> hahaha
<nigelb> I particularly like the "people who post +1s" and the +1 immediately after it.
<nigelb> lol @ KDE in hate
<nigelb> also "LP bug watch for love/hate board is missing"
<sense> yeah :)
<sense> We need to add a way to watch a bug's status on the Hate/Love Wall in Launchpad.
<sense> akgraner: What was the link to the "Ubuntu News Team is looking for you!" thing?
<sense> I would like to mail it to someone who helped with 'content creation' on the website during GUADEC, I hope he might be interested.
<nigelb> sense: http://akgraner.com/?p=627
<sense> nigelb: thanks!
<doctormo> Morning paultag, feeling better?
<paultag> doctormo: just tired
<paultag> doctormo: have not been able to sleep lately
<doctormo> paultag: The heat? I didn't get a tremendous amount of sleep last night either.
<paultag> Aye
<paultag> doctormo: spending my morning on latfh.com
<doctormo> spent the morning talking to some debian guys and jcastro
<paultag> yup
<akgraner> Good Morning :-)
<akgraner> afternoon or whatever time of day it is where you all may be :-)
<nigelb> Night :D
<AlanBell> afternoon akgraner
<akgraner> hey!  working Issue 204 of UWN this one is fun! :-)
<akgraner> nigelb, have you pulled any LoCo news from this week?
<akgraner> nigelb, sorry I should have asked in -news
<akgraner> :-/
<nigelb> akgraner: I made news.   I'll help pull it now ;)
<akgraner> nigelb, see pm :-)
<nhandler> Anyone from the Community Council working on a Team Report for July?
<nhandler> Or the Technical Board?
<pleia2> much of what the CC does is private dispute resolution and answering questions from the community, it'll be pretty rare for us to have something to report
<nhandler> pleia2: True, but they do hold meetings (when enough people show up). Even a "Held regular monthly meeting on XXX-XX-XX: No items to discuss" would be nice.
<pleia2> perhaps, I'll talk to other CC folks about it for next month
<nhandler> Thanks pleia2
<akgraner> pleia2, thanks!
<doctormo> paultag: Another quiet day
<paultag> Sure is
<paultag> I'm fixing my netbook... again.
<paultag> Decided to try Arch
<paultag> ditched it. pacman has some odd syntax. Trying Mint now
<paultag> I also have a cool new tactic. I'm keeping an SD card flashed with an OS image and leaving it in
<paultag> so if I need to do anything I can just F9 boot off SD
<paultag> ditching mint. Grrr.
<paultag> same kernel issue as Ubuntu
<doctormo> paultag: That's not a surprise though, it's exactly the same kernel.
<paultag> doctormo: they have a lot of diversions, so I thought the kernel would be modified as well
<paultag> I forgot about the apt "Yes, do as I say!"
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-07-25
<dholbach> good morning
<jussi> good morning dholbach!
<jussi> and good mornign world!
<dholbach> hey jussi
<jussi> dholbach: that blog post was brilliant, thank you!
<dholbach> jussi, thanks for the flowers
<dholbach> I liked Henrik's comment on the blog post - I, too, hope they can follow through on it
<czajkowski> Aloha
<jussi> Morning czajkowski :) Hows the back today?
<czajkowski> so so
<czajkowski> friday I get my injections into spine
<czajkowski> so fingers crossed they work
<jussi> & <-- fingers crossed
<czajkowski> cheers
<dholbach> czajkowski, oh wow... all the best with that!
<nigelb> dholbach: Good morning! Brilliant blog post :)
<nigelb> dholbach: I have some feedback for you. I went through the mozilla docs and actually tried it. I'll email you when I get time on things we could improve :)
<kim0> Morning everyone o/
<nigelb> kim0! You're back!
<kim0> nigelb: yep :)
<nigelb> kim0: Good Morning! :-)
<nigelb> How as the vacation?
<kim0> Was awesome! Great chance to relax and unwind from everything
<kim0> dholbach o/
<kim0> czajkowski: jussi morning everyone
<dholbach> hey kim0
<jussi> o/ kim0
<kim0> Howdy
<kim0> o/
<dholbach> thanks nigelb
<dholbach> nigelb, it would also be good to talk to micahg and chrisccoulson about it
<dholbach> because they're actually doing the work on Mozilla stuff
<kim0> oh God, Inbox is 1000 msgs deep
<jussi> kim0: o.O
<kim0> the one disadvantage of a vacation :)
<nigelb> dholbach: NO no
<nigelb> dholbach: I meant improve our developer documentation
<nigelb> dholbach: I was trying out mozilla's getting started documention with ours.
<dholbach> aha
<nigelb> I went all the way to fixing one bug.
<dholbach> yeah, let me know what you found :)
<czajkowski> dholbach: thanks 4 injections hoping they fix me. I'm due some good news
<czajkowski> kim0: aloha
<kim0> czajkowski: aloha o/
<dholbach> *crossing fingers*
<dpm> good morning all
<dholbach> hola dpm
<dpm> hey dholbach
<kim0> dpm: Morning
<dpm> morning kim0
<dpm> kim0, welcome back!
<kim0> dpm: yaeh thanks :)
<dpm> how was your week?
<kim0> dpm: Was awesome! Great chance to relax and unwind from everything
<dpm> kim0, glad to hear that :)
<kim0> yeah :)
<kim0> daker: Howdy
<daker> yo
<daker> kim0, welcome back
<kim0> daker: hey hey .. thanks :)
<jussi> so.. "has its own assets" or "has it's own assets" Which is correct? :/ (and yes, I'm a native speaker who cant write english)
<nigelb> Ugh, I hate the its / it's confusion.
<nigelb> I tend to think its is correct
<nigelb> it's is usually used when you can expand that to "it is"
<jussi> nigelb: ++, its very annoying.
 * jussi grumbles
<AlanBell> s/cant/can't/
<nigelb> AlanBell: s/can/can't/ ?
<nigelb> If so, I'm utterly lost about its vs it's :(
<AlanBell> I'm a native speaker who cant write  english
<AlanBell> I was being pedantic
<jussi> AlanBell: oh shush :P
 * jussi rubs AlanBell's bald spot :P
 * popey notes AlanBell doesn't have one
 * AlanBell notes a general thinning, but no actual baldness
<AlanBell> I suspect it will all go at once
<nigelb> AlanBell: ah, you were correcting jussi.
<nigelb> I thought I got it completely wrong for years.
<jussi> nigelb: he was, my bracketed sentence
<nigelb> heh
<mhall119> morning
<czajkowski> how does a thread on what I like least about Ubuntu end up only disucssing memberships....
<maco> czajkowski: everybody hates the membership process?
<czajkowski> bloody odd long winded thread
<czajkowski> I expected to see banshee V rhythmbox
<czajkowski> or default browswer
<czajkowski> not membership
<AlanBell> http://www.canonical.com/content/canonical-announces-ubuntu-advantage-partner-programme-resellers how is that a new announcement??
<nigelb> AlanBell: the new hardware certification I think
<AlanBell> can't see any hardware in the announcement and it looks identical to what was announced a year ago
<AlanBell> http://www.canonical.com/news/ubuntu-in-business-event-july-13th at that
<czajkowski> AlanBell: well that was an event
<AlanBell> where they announced Ubuntu Advantage
<AlanBell> I am just trying to figure out what the new thing is so I can talk about it
<doctormo> Is jono around?
<doctormo> jcastro: If not, can you answer a question about the CLA changeover to harmony? Has it been announced?
<maco> czajkowski: i expected stuff about UDD and freeze policies and lack of "build from branch" button on LP
<nigelb> maco: and possible beaurocracy
<nigelb> it terms of freezes and stuff
<nigelb> *possibly
<paultag> nigelb: do you know Java?
<maco> default browser is a more "user" complaint than "developer" complaint, if that makes sense
<nigelb> paultag: a little, why?
<maco> library versions on the other hand...
<nigelb> paultag: starting to learn now
<nigelb> want to get into android
<paultag> nigelb: I could use a review on some code I wrote. Very very very well documented.
<nigelb> paultag: oh. don't know if I have enough knowlege for reviewing your code. I can take a shot :)
<paultag> nigelb: git://anized.org/rsa.git -- or the gitview http://anized.org/git/?a=summary&p=rsa
<paultag> nigelb: it's very simple, should be a snap to follow. This'll be a good test, if you miss anything, let me know and I'll make it clear-er
<paultag> nigelb: I'm trying to keep a personal treasure chest of example code
<paultag> nigelb: if you need to follow along with the algorithm -- http://blog.pault.ag/post/2175430707/the-rsa-algorithm-humanized-sorta
<nigelb> paultag: I'm at work, so Ican do this over the next 2 hours
<nigelb> we're doing a big deployment tonight
<paultag> nigelb: sure sure
<paultag> np
<jcastro> doctormo: I don't know anyting about CLA stuff
<jcastro> doctormo: also, your last blog post question and answer would be a swell contribution to ask ubuntu!
<jcastro> also hi everyone, I am now a Floridian
<nigelb> Yay!
<nigelb> jcastro is back!
<paultag> jcastro: CONGRATS!
<paultag> jcastro: you've gone from backwoods lameo who can't win at football to a full-blown retired old-person
<paultag> jcastro: how's it feel?
<doctormo> jcastro: Yes, I keep on forgetting about ask ubuntu, it's just so far away.
<jcastro> paultag: it feels like ..... hot and sweaty
<nigelb> YOu mean, it feels like vacation? :P
<paultag> jcastro: :)
<jcastro> nigelb: not yet
<jcastro> comcast screwed me
<jcastro> I called and they're like, "oh, we don't show up as you having an install today"
<nigelb> ouch
<jcastro> they apparently didn't know I was moving here
<jcastro> despite triple checking with them
<jcastro> and multiple emails
<jcastro> luckily they can get a guy out here before I start work tomorrow
<paultag> jcastro: I sent you mail you'd be pleased about a while ago. It's the first and last time you'll hear those words out of my mouth :)
<jcastro> I saw. :D
<nigelb> I love you?
<nigelb> paultag: ^ :P
<jcastro> my smug smile got me through the drive knowing I had bested paultag
<paultag> jcastro: :)
<nigelb> paultag: what did you say?
<paultag> nigelb: I said it was the first and last time, I can't repeat it now can I?
<nigelb> paultag: drat
<nigelb> paultag: I really was curious as to what it was.
<paultag> nigelb: don't sweat it, more of an inside joke, it's really something of zero importance :)
<duanedesign> nigelb: must of been "you were right". Though I like your guess "I love you"
<paultag> duanedesign: that it was
<paultag> I do love jcastro, though
<paultag> so you know that's not what I said
<jcastro> ok off to see if I can find a used Aeron out here
 * jcastro high fives paultag 
 * paultag high fives jcastro back
<jcastro> thank the maker for the "linksys" network, heh
<kim0> jcastro: man, can u +v people in #ubuntu-classroom ?
<Pici> Any ubuntu/member should be able to.
<kim0> jcastro: nvm Pendulum saves the day
<kim0> Pici: oh thanks!
<Pici> as always ;)
<mhall119> I bet http://xkcd.com/466/ was jcastro today
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-07-26
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> "linksys" for the win
<duanedesign> jcastro: good to hear you made it to Florida ok and are getting settled in
<duanedesign> jcastro: what a snock from Detrout :)
<duanedesign> shock*
<duanedesign> ugh, can't spell Detroit either :P
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> good morning all
<duanedesign> morning dpm
<duanedesign> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi dpm, mhall119, duanedesign
<kim0> Morning all
<head_victim> Gday all, anyone else noticing loco.u.c being unresponsive?
<dholbach> head_victim, yes
<dholbach> might be worth mentioning it in #canonical-sysadmin
<head_victim> dholbach: done
<dholbach> super
<head_victim> Making sure it wasn't a known downtime thing
<dpm> hey duanedesign, dholbach, all
<dholbach> head_victim, better?
<head_victim> dholbach: nope
<dholbach> you're right
<czajkowski> aloha
<head_victim> Working better now dholbach, a little slow but accessible.
<paultag> Hahahahahahahaha, found this on pastebin -- http://pastebin.com/ALiL1ksn
<head_victim> paultag: I'm not sure what's worse, someone writing that or you just randomly searching pastebin ;)
<paultag> head_victim: :)
<head_victim> Gday mate :)
<paultag> head_victim: g'day!
<paultag> head_victim: how are you?
<head_victim> Not too bad, trying to decide between http://is.gd/smTfOm or http://is.gd/U2cV4w to try and reduce my wrist pain while at the PC (they're links to a vertical mouse and a trackball mouse)
<paultag> head_victim: pretty nifty :) -- go for the trackball, I love those
<head_victim> Yeah, the vertical mouse doesn't seem to be in much use anywhere so having problems getting "real" reviews from people I konw
<paultag> BRB, heading to work
<paultag> head_victim: we'll talk soon :)
<head_victim> No worries, have fun
<AlanBell> head_victim: someone in #ubuntu-accessibility was testing the vertical mouse
<AlanBell> charlie-tca I think
<head_victim> AlanBell: thanks for the heads up I might hassle him a bit
<duanedesign> head_victim: I used to have a LOGITECH M570 TRACKBALL and really liked it
<duanedesign> head_victim: i liked it better then the Kensington I had.  I liked using the thumb w/ the trackball.
<head_victim> duanedesign: nice to know :) Did it solve any pain you were having or was it a preference/pre emptive strike?
<duanedesign> head_victim:you can definetly use it without moving your wrist. But for me it was a preference/pre emptive strike :)
<head_victim> duanedesign: cool, I think that trackball is my "safe" option, I'll hit up charlie for an opinion on the vertical mouse and then take the plunge.
<popey> wheeee bugspam
<head_victim> czajkowski: ping
<jcastro> kim0: heya, welcome back!
<kim0> jcastro: Hey man .. thanks
<kim0> jcastro: how was your move
<jcastro> comcast guy is finishing up
<jcastro> so I am on someone's "linksys" network
<jcastro> I should be 100% in about 30 minutes
<kim0> nice :)
<czajkowski> head_victim: yes
<jcastro> kim0: they were slow on merges last week so there wasn't a report, I figure we could do both of them today again?
<head_victim> About the reapproval bug, I'm not overly certain where to go from here
<kim0> jcastro: Yeah I guess
<czajkowski> head_victim: can you comment on the bug, ie status of the re approval application
<kim0> just finished busting my Inbox
<czajkowski> either add the full application
<kim0> unbelievable
<czajkowski> or when you will have it ready by as I know the timezone isn't good for ye guys to attend
<jcastro> kim0: ok, maybe the last hour before you EOD? Then we could get most of them done
<jcastro> and publish tomorrowish?
<head_victim> Ah ok, by posting the bug we were saying we're ready.
<jcastro> kim0: I went over the slides with bacon, he's generally happy with progress, gave me a bunch of stuff to change, heh
<jcastro> so the slides are looking good!
<kim0> jcastro: sounds good for the report
<czajkowski> head_victim: post on the bug saying you're ready and the link to the application please
<kim0> jcastro: glad about the slides as well :)
<head_victim> Sorry for not making that clear, will do now.
<czajkowski> just as long as we keep all the communication on the bug
<czajkowski> makes it easier as there are 6 of us and only 3 of us in here
<czajkowski> so everyone knows whats what
<czajkowski> thanks
<jcastro> kim0: yeah so basically I've been as out of the loop the last few days as you so I have to catch up
<head_victim> No problems, I'll give some detail ont he steps taken for our team to get to the approval wiki page
<kim0> jcastro: cool .. I'll grab some lunch, finish some catchup and ping you for the report
<jcastro> \o/
<head_victim> czajkowski: cheers, updated.
<head_victim> paultag: back to work!
<dholbach> dpm, how are the cloud days going?
<dpm> dholbach, you mean kim0 perhaps?
<dholbach> err
<dholbach> yes
 * dholbach gets another espresso :)
<jcastro> kim0: I'll stick them on etherpad, /unity-report and /ensemble-report work for you?
<jcastro> ah, it seems that's where they are anyway
<kim0> jcastro: heh yeah
<czajkowski> jcastro: is jono around this week ?
<jcastro> afaik yeah
<jcastro> he usually doesn't come on for another 30 minutes or so
<czajkowski> k thanks
<nigelb> paultag: ping
<paultag> nigelb: pong
<jcastro> is jono supposed to be around today?
<jcastro> or is he off?
<nigelb> jcastro: shouldn't we be asking you that? :)
<kim0> jcastro: I think he's at oscon ?
<jcastro> oh right, OSCON
<dholbach> my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<jcastro> kim0: ok heading out to lunch
 * kim0 nods
<jcastro> jono!!! \o/
<jono> howdy jcastro :-)
<jcastro> jono: what do you think of clint's latest slide? http://spamaps.org/files/hadoop-rage.png
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-07-27
<doctormo> pleia2: Nice photos of you at FOSSCON
<pleia2> doctormo: thanks
<doctormo> I spy reasons to love to, nice :-D
<doctormo> I have an owl!
<pleia2> yeah, that was one of my "you can contribute with design!" slides :)
<pleia2> an owl?
<doctormo> pleia2: Minoly surprised me with an owl art: http://divajutta.com/doctormo/art/Night%20moon%20owl.svg
<doctormo> I know it's a bit late for ubuntu-learning-materials, but it's still cute.
<doctormo> Mimoly*
<pleia2> aw, nice :)
<doctormo> pleia2: I've been putting my art to good use, floor ethernet maps of the BHA community centers. They get taped to the inside of the electrical closets
<pleia2> doctormo: as a sysadmin who has to deal with undocumented networks, I love you for that :)
<doctormo> pleia2: I thought you might approve, could you peer review here: http://divajutta.com/doctormo/charlestown-plan.svg
<pleia2> blues go into the 16 and purples into the 8?
<doctormo> pleia2: yes
<pleia2> looks good
<doctormo> There are 10 of these centers, some don't even have ethernet infrastructure.
<doctormo> just wires along the ground.
<pleia2> not surprising
<pleia2> in the schools we've worked in we pretty much have to run all the ethernet, if they had computers before us they either weren't networked or were poorly wired
<pleia2> and we still need to run them when we want connectivity in individual classrooms, woo wire crimpers :)
<nigelb> s/woo/eewww/g :P
<pleia2> it's actually surprisingly satisfying work now and then
<nigelb> ha!
<doctormo> pleia2: Do you install good permanent infrastructure, or is it just temp?
<pleia2> doctormo: I wouldn't say "good" but for all intents and purposes it is permanent
<pleia2> budget is pretty much non-existant so we do what we can with what we have
<doctormo> pleia2: Yeah, in a lot of cases I end up repairing or making do.
<doctormo> In the site you just saw, when i got there, 12% of the ethernet ducts were falling off the walls.
<doctormo> Some strong outdoor double sided tape, and their all repaired. No sense waiting for the network to die because wires got cut from the infrastructure literally falling around their ears.
<pleia2> we go through walls when we can, but a lot of these buildings are old and all we can reasonably do is run wires along the tops of doorways down hallways
<pleia2> (our ethernet is not the only wires running through the hallways)
<doctormo> Mary Ellen has that issue, there is NO WAY to get anything inside a stone wall. Not even screw holes.
 * pleia2 nods
<doctormo> I ended up fixing the projector screen with same double sided tape, with some screws at the bottom for weight.
<doctormo> Pretty cool though, cieling paint, tape and two old cork boards chopped up.
<pleia2> it's amazing how creative one gets :)
<doctormo> No amount of megivering could create a projector though. Donation from HDS away! ;-)
<pleia2> nice, working projectors are rare finds!
<doctormo> pleia2: See pictures here: https://plus.google.com/102241005050666075649
<pleia2> haha, excellent
<doctormo> That wall blunted 3 masonry bits, one quite expensive one.
<pleia2> heh, ouch
<pleia2> I have to say that as rewarding it is to work on these things I do still feel guilty about having a government that allows schools to be in such disrepair and without access to reasonable resources
<doctormo> pleia2: I feel annoyed, more than guilty, that recoures are being wasted. Not just on Bug#1 bullshit. But also on constractors that neither care or know anything.
<doctormo> It's like they're stuck hiring from bottom of the pile because they don't know any better.
<doctormo> resources*
<pleia2> yeah, and so much red tape and bureaucracy so the people who can get contracts are stupid limited
<pleia2> we're only there because we're volunteers
<doctormo> pleia2: I think I might be in a position with less red tape, only for the fact that BHA.IT=0, so they don't actually have any confidence either over their IT.
<doctormo> But that means that unscrupulous contracts can take advantage, another issue to raise the blood presure.
<pleia2> yeah :\
<nigelb> Well, I wish there was a place for open source people to be found for contracts.
<dholbach> good morning
<kim0> Morning all
<czajkowski> Aloha
<nigelb> AlanBell: ping, do you have the wiki scraping script you used the other day
<AlanBell> hmm, I never finished that little project
<AlanBell> the wiki has throttling built in so it takes ages, all I did was get a list of all pages and wget them in a script
<AlanBell> wget the raw page of each that is
<AlanBell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/652995/
<nigelb> aha, need to pass and emtpy user agent
<nigelb> my friend was trying something like this elsewhere and ran into similar issues
<AlanBell> yes, the wiki blocks wget, so pretend to be something else
<nigelb> heh
<kim0> Howdy folks .. Would be interested in uploading Cloud-days sessions to the wiki, and linking them up to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuCloudDays/Timetable
<duanedesign> morning all
<nigelb> Morning duanedesign
<jcastro> morning
<nigelb> Good morning jcastro. Internet etc all set?
<jcastro> nigelb: yep, all set!
<jcastro> kim0: can you check the ensemble report?
<jcastro> I think I got everything, just needs a once over
<kim0> jcastro: yeah gimme a moment
<nigelb> jcastro: \o/
<jcastro> kim0: yeah no rush
<czajkowski> *sigh*
<mhall119> morning
<czajkowski> I do wish people wouldn't blame the Lc when we are trying to do stuff especially when it's not our fault and decisions were made without us
<jcastro> I BLAME PAULTAG
<czajkowski> jcastro: nope to be fair he's helping us, given we're getting the blame for something and trying to fix something that is't really a LC issue it's a LD issue
<czajkowski> on the plus side yay for canonical for sponsoring oggcamp :)
<jcastro> OMG
<jcastro> http://randall.executiv.es/jam-o-meter
<jcastro> that is /brilliant/.
<jcastro> dholbach: ^
<jcastro> man, why didn't we think of that before
<paultag> jcastro: always :)
<paultag> Just got an android phone, first once since my G1
<paultag> it's nice. Comes with HTC crapware apps. I can't seem to uninstall them
<paultag> guess that means it's time to root / hack the ROM
<jussi> paultag: want a app recommendation?
<paultag> How stupid is that. I don't want your stupid apps, so I'm going to have to cause the phone to be in an unpredictable state. Gah.
<paultag> jussi: yes, please!
<jussi> viber :)
<paultag> jussi: viber?
<paultag> jussi: oh cool free calls and such
<paultag> jussi: thanks :)
<jussi> paultag: SIP, but linked to your phone number, auto populates contact via those that registered with their phone number against your phone book
<paultag> jussi: radical, thanks man :)
<paultag> I need to get star trek noises for the phone, at some point
<jussi> hehe
<paultag> HTC Inspire, not a bad unit
<paultag> I like phones that feel metal-ey
<kim0> jcastro: I've added a few things to http://pad.ubuntu.com/ensemble-report
<jcastro> oh man
<jcastro> How did I miss this services thing
<kim0> jcastro: I also see a few new formulas couchdb, memcached, rabbitmq .. those should be mentioned right ?
<jcastro> I can add them
<jcastro> ok I was having a hard time figuring out which formulas are new
<kim0> couch is not really new .. just updated for port exposing
<jcastro> I did sort my recently changed in principia
<kim0> cool go ahead and add those then
<jcastro> cool, then I just push it out on cloud.u.c?
<kim0> yeah and tag with whatever tags + planet
<kim0> so it goes to planet
<jcastro> ah, right
<jcastro> one thing tumblr does that I wish wordpress did ootb
<jcastro> is you can just publish things to a queue
<jcastro> and then it times them out so they post evenly
<jcastro> kim0: how did you determine the formulas to mention? Do you just manually go through them all and check them out or do you have a smart way?
<kim0> jcastro: no smart way .. just sorting by last modified and the commit number helps to know if it's new or not :)
 * jcastro nods
<jcastro> kim0: oh in the source tree? or in launchpad
<kim0> just lp
<kim0> there is no single source tree for formulas
<jcastro> juan made that list script
<jcastro> but I haven't tried it
<jcastro> I must be missing something, I can't find the bugs for memached or rabbit
<kim0> jcastro: just check out https://code.launchpad.net/principia
<kim0> there might be no bugs indeed
<jcastro> ah right
<jcastro> I was looking for the bugs for the list, I see where the formulas themselves are
<jcastro> I'll just reformat it different.
<jcastro> kim0: ok weird, can you try to do a fresh branch of principia?
<jcastro> I get some dumb bzr/lp error
<kim0> jcastro: there is none
<kim0> principia is now a "distro" whatever that means .. there is no single source tree that has all formulas
<jcastro> ugh
<jcastro> crap
<paultag> jcastro: and what exactly would you do with sourcecode?
<jcastro> search through logs, look at which ones are new
<jcastro> read comments
<paultag> carry on
<jcastro> I don't need to be a rocket scientist to read a bash script that says "apt-get -y install rabbitmq" :)
<paultag> jcastro: well no, rocket scientists can't code. I'd not think you had to be
<paultag> jcastro: a programmer, on the other hand?
<paultag> perchance
<paultag> see? I'm being a snarky wiseass. It's how I get through the day
<jcastro> kim0: the first few comments on that cloud post you linked to are hilarious
<kim0> jcastro: heh yeah weirdo
<jcastro> wordpress needs an etherpad plugin
<jcastro> so people can work on the same article in WP instead of copying it over to WP
<paultag> hummm
<paultag> that's actually not a bad idea
<paultag> if etherpad was not in java, that'd work brilliantly
<paultag> but you'd be forced to run Tomcat and Apache, which I'm pretty sure even the NSA can't run
<paultag> Also, it'd throw a cross-site scripting shit-fit unless you can plumb a fake request server in front of it
<doctormo> paultag: I recommend more fiber in your diet ;-)
<paultag> doctormo: :)
<doctormo> paultag: Also, move etherpad to django, can't take more than 5 mins.
<jcastro> kim0: ok all I need now is a catchy title
<paultag> doctormo: hehehe
<jcastro> someone made etherpad-lite on node.js
<jcastro> it looks pretty badass
<doctormo> Job done, get it packaged and lets grab a drink.
<dholbach> jcastro, yeah, I saw it - it's awesome
<kim0> the creative bits again :)
<jcastro> got it!
<jcastro> man
<jcastro> there's this beautiful heron in my back yard
<paultag> wow, my mind is messed up
<paultag> (my brain said s/heron/heroin/)
<cjohnston> jcastro: have you moved in?
<jcastro> yeah
<cjohnston> sweet
 * cjohnston is headed down for a party
<cjohnston> (at jcastro's place)
<czajkowski> paultag: me too
<czajkowski> :/
<cjohnston> jcastro: on  uds.u.c can you add as the last link on the main nav "Today" pointing to http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-p/today but keep it hidden please?
<dholbach> alright my friends - I have a train to catch - I'll see you tomorrow
<dholbach> HUGS
<cjohnston> o/
<jcastro> cjohnston: oh right, good idea
<jcastro> cjohnston: hey, dumb question, what do y'all set your thermostat to around here?
<cjohnston> lol.. 77 day, 74 night here..
<cjohnston> but we cant afford cooler
<jcastro> does summit.u.c/today work?
<jcastro> why doe we make it uds-specific?
<cjohnston> we made it uds specific so that we can run simultaneous events
<jcastro> there doesn't seem to be a way to hide a menu option
<cjohnston> i thought there was
<jcastro> just a link
<jcastro> easy enough to add when we get there
<cjohnston> well.. we were waiting on you to move to add it to summit
<jcastro> no one ever asked me to add it to the main menu?
<cjohnston> the patch for summit was ready the end of last week
<cjohnston> you were getting ready to leave
<cjohnston> so we left you alone
<cjohnston> "waiting on you to move"
<dpm> hi technoviking, do you know if is there an api or any way in which subforums from the Ubuntu forums can be shown from an external site? I.e. a wordpress site showing a view of the latest entries or something like that?
<nhandler> dpm: You could use a frame of some sort or use a script to screenscrape it
<nigelb> jcastro: nigelb.me/ubuntu/2011/07/27/summit-improvements-and-bugfixes.html <3
<mhall119> lack of http:// means it's not clickable in gnome-terminal
<nigelb> mhall119: http://nigelb.me/ubuntu/2011/07/27/summit-improvements-and-bugfixes.html
<czajkowski> hmm
<mhall119> nigelb: nice list
<nigelb> mhall119: awk/perl goodness thanks to maco :)
<mhall119> +1 maco
<nhandler> nigelb: I like the font for the title. I thought it was animage at first
<nigelb> nhandler: Its from google webfonts
<nigelb> It had a lovely childness to it which I liked
<czajkowski> I could so do with a drink
<cjohnston> it represents you well
<nigelb> cjohnston: hah
<jcastro> <-- lunching
<dpm> nhandler, thanks
<jcastro> popey: ping
<nigelb> <3 that there's a section for Ubuntu Unity in http://blog.mozilla.com/meeting-notes/archives/610
<paultag> nigelb: pro
<paultag> d
<nigelb> paultag: huh?
<paultag> nigelb: prod :)
<nigelb> paultag: ah, pon
<nigelb> g
<nigelb> :P
<paultag> nigelb: I have an idea for an android app that will make us crazy happy with ourselvs
<paultag> nigelb: if you have some time to hack with your ole' friend paul
<nigelb> paultag: yessir, but after I finish my dream android app ;)
<nigelb> lets move to a PM :D
<paultag> nigelb: mkay :)
<paultag> nigelb: kk
<nigelb> oh wow -> http://www.romancortes.com/blog/pure-css-coke-can/
<czajkowski> jcastro: ping
<jcastro> hi
<czajkowski> jcastro: is jono on tody ?
<czajkowski> I ask as I've a call in a few hours wiht him
<jcastro> I think he's at oscon still
<jcastro> "enjoy the silence" is what I recommend. :D
<czajkowski> fair enough
<czajkowski> back to testing mates application so
<czajkowski> kinda nice to be back writing test cases and finding bugs on a new system
<daker> more linkedin spam :/
<czajkowski> it's really annoying on the ML
<daker> it's linkedin fault, it sends reminders periodically
<maco> also it defaults to "select all" i think
<nhandler> I don't see most of it, but it is possible for a list admin to block all linkedin spam from the list
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-07-28
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> Morning dholbach
<nigelb> oh no, I needed to talk to jcastro yesterday. Guess I'll just wait for a few hours for him to wake up
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<nigelb> So. Close. To. Friday.
<duanedesign> nigelb: dholbach thanks you two for the congratulations on the blog post :)
<nigelb> duanedesign: :)
<dholbach> :)
<kim0> Morning
<nigelb> Morning kim0
<kim0> nigelb: hey o/
<kim0> dholbach: ready for your vacation yet ? :)
<dholbach> kim0, there's a million and five things I still need to do today, but yeah - generally, I'm ready :)
<kim0> take tons of pics :)
<dholbach> will do
<nigelb> dholbach: where are you headed this time?
<dholbach> North of Norway
<nigelb> nice, and I agree with kim0, take lots of pics :)
<dholbach> :)
<nigelb> btw, did everyone see whitehouse twitter account rick rolling?
<duanedesign> I did not know their was a North of Norway
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> nigelb: i did see that (rick roll)
<nigelb> duanedesign: Norway is supposed to be very beautiful :)
<duanedesign> i bet it is in the Summer
<duanedesign> I just did not know anything was North of Norway
<nigelb> Arctic circle? :P
<duanedesign> ohh, he meant the north of Norway, not going north of Norway
<duanedesign> nigelb: hehe, right
<nigelb> hehe
<czajkowski> AlanBell: I can't type as fast as you can! patience
<AlanBell> :)
<topyli> nigelb: the arctic circle is *in* norway :)
<topyli> (a small part of it)
<topyli> btw, in the northernmost town of finland (utsjoki), the sun will set tonight for the first time in 73 days
<topyli> oh, yesterday already! http://www.gaisma.com/en/location/utsjoki.html
<nigelb> topyli: right :)
<nigelb> I've heard of that
<nigelb> maybe some day I'll get to visit
<topyli> for some reason that i have never fully managed to understand, we get lots of tourists in the *winter* who want to to hang out in dark, frozen environments as well :)
<duanedesign> hence ice hotels
<topyli> a friend of mine got married in an ice church last winter. it was pretty great actually
<duanedesign> cool...get it cool :P
<duanedesign> I have only seen the hotels. I bet a church would be pretty amazing
<topyli> http://www.snowvillage.fi/gallery.htm
<jussi> I got married in the ice castle chappel the first time around...
<topyli> oh yes you did, in kemi. this was in kittilä
<jussi> http://www.snowcastle.net/en/
<duanedesign> Anyone have, or know someone who has, a System76 or ZaReason laptop?
<jussi> yes
<jussi> pleia2: did or does
<jussi> Valerie Zimmerman also
<duanedesign> aha, cool
<duanedesign> oh great, Ill talk to both of them
<jussi> duanedesign: why?
<Pendulum> morning
<duanedesign> jussi:  looking to buy a new laptop
<jussi> Ahh
 * jussi has HP
<duanedesign> jussi: me too
<jussi> oh and there is that Mark guy who was the community manager for zareason iirc
<jussi> Penguin suit man
<duanedesign> jussi: i have been satisfied with my HP...you?
<jussi> duanedesign: mostly, except natty xorg and intel were horrible to each other
<jussi> some small bits I would change, but otherwise its very nice
<jussi> topyli: has LG ;)
<jussi> duanedesign: however, my current drool item is: http://www.samsung.com/au/consumer/pc-peripherals/notebook-pc/thin-light/NP900X3A-A01AU/index.idx?pagetype=prd_detail
 * popey says "thinkpad"
<duanedesign> jussi: that looks pretty nice
<jussi> duanedesign: I know nothing of its linux compatibility thoug
<duanedesign> jussi: its specs look really nice
<nigelb> jussi: Mark left ZA long tiem back
<jussi> nigelb: oh, well shows how much I keep up
<nigelb> jussi: heh
<nigelb> duanedesign: maco also has two zareason laptops and cheri has one
<nigelb> Who here uses bugzilla a lot?
<duanedesign> nigelb: thank you
<topyli> nigelb: i sometimes use the gnome bugzilla. depends on the value of 'a lot'
<nigelb> topyli: I'm starting to write a bugzilla android app. It should "technically" work on most bugzilla installs.
<nigelb> I'm trying to figure out how much interest there is.
<topyli> oh yes, droidzilla
<nigelb> yup
<nigelb> progresing slowly
<nigelb> Thankfully, the documentation is very good.
<topyli> i wouldn't work on bugs on the go, but you never know how obsessed some gnome or mozilla hackers are
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> what struck me was in th event you have to do some bug modification, its hard on the current UI
<topyli> i also don't know how much is possible via email
<nigelb> nothing
<nigelb> bugzilla, is not like b.d.o
<topyli> right
<nigelb> even though I often crib about debian bug tracker
<nigelb> the geek in me loves the email interface
<topyli> bug trackers should be designed for geeks anyway, that's the target audience .)
<jussi> nigelb: I can see use cases for it. especially if bugzilla is your primary bug tracker
<nigelb> jussi: bugzill*s*
<nigelb> I use multiple :)
<nigelb> err
<nigelb> bugzilla*s*
<jussi> we useone here in work, and many others also do, so I think youll have a good amount of pickup
<topyli> bugzillae
<nigelb> that sounds too biology
<nigelb> -ish
<paultag> hello, world
<cjohnston> World: Hello paultag
<paultag> cjohnston: s'new?
<jussi> hrm. Is the desktop summit free? I see no mention of cost on the website...
<cjohnston> for you it's 100 euro.. send it to my paypal and ill take care of things for you
<jcastro> whoa
<jcastro> dholbach: 2 weeks until feature free?
<jcastro> er, freeze?
<jcastro> that can't be right
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<jcastro> man o man
<jcastro> where did the time go
<maco> im going to be in 16th century italy at that point :-/
<jcastro> <-- lunch
<dholbach> alright my friends - have a good time and don't break too much while I'm away - see you in 2 weeks!
<duanedesign> 22
<pleia2> have a nice time, dholbach :)
<dholbach> thanks pleia2
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-07-29
<jcastro> jono: ping
<jcastro> did you happen to go to Clint's ensemble talk?
<jcastro> doctormo: YEARLING
<czajkowski> stupid not being able to sleep grrrr
<jcastro> word
<czajkowski> jcastro: ello
<czajkowski> it's 4:42am here
<jcastro> hi2u!
<czajkowski> and i have to get up at 6am :/
<doctormo> jcastro: Hey!
<doctormo> Yearling?
<jcastro> doctormo: you got a silver badge on AU today
<jcastro> for being around for a year
<jcastro> congrats, you're a pillar, etc. etc.
<doctormo> Has it really been a year, wow
<doctormo> I'm a a pillow you mean, soft, and comfortable. ;-)
<czajkowski> jcastro: would it be ok to upload my talk from community week on stuff to AU ?
<czajkowski> jcastro: that year flew
<czajkowski> i remember when  we were trying to get people to sign up and the whinging for a another place to add content, but it's worked out soo well.
<jcastro> czajkowski: for sure
<jcastro> where's the raw data?
<jcastro> we'd need to format it to be question and answer
<czajkowski> jcastro: i have it in a tomboy notes
<jcastro> doctormo: we couldn't have done it without you
<jcastro> doctormo: btw, your last blog post, could have totally been Q+A
<jcastro> don't worry though, we're working on a widget so you can have the data be on AU but embed it in a blog post.
<doctormo> jcastro: Yeah, you said :-P I fumbled the ask.
<jcastro> czajkowski: is it an IRC log? like question + answer, over and over?
<jcastro> doctormo: we can move it over now
<jcastro> I can do it for you if you'd like
<jcastro> only need your permission
<doctormo> Thanks for the +1 though, much appreciated. Just make a new question on AU right?
<czajkowski> jcastro: no  all me and i link to the logs where tey are 2/3 questions
<jcastro> doctormo: yeah, just pretend you're on jeopardy
<jcastro> czajkowski: pastebin it and I'll help you on it
<czajkowski> jcastro: tis cool i'll do it over the weekend, and work it out thanks
<czajkowski> just heading off now
<jcastro> czajkowski: or just fwd it to me, I'll do it for you if you want
<jcastro> but don't let me delay a trip to the pub!
<jcastro> god knows I need one down here!
<doctormo> http://askubuntu.com/questions/54950/what-ubuntu-versions-are-still-supported
<czajkowski> jcastro: http://www.lczajkowski.com/2011/07/22/preparing-for-approval-and-re-approval-dos-and-donts/
<czajkowski> jcastro: http://www.lczajkowski.com/2011/07/21/an-overview-of-loco-guidance/
<jcastro> czajkowski: cool, gimme a day or so
<jcastro> doctormo: I reworded it to mean programatically
<czajkowski> jcastro: cheers
<jcastro> as opposed to "check this wiki page dude"
<jcastro> since you wanted to check it from a script right?
<doctormo> jcastro: Yes
<doctormo> Special bonus question: http://askubuntu.com/questions/54951/if-ive-signed-the-canonical-contributors-agreement-do-i-have-to-sign-the-new-ha
<doctormo> Thanks for the reword :-)
<jcastro> hmm, I don't know that one
<jcastro> you might want to CC bacon and/or amanda on that one
<kim0> Morning everyone
<dpm> good morning all
<duanedesign> morning all
<popey> hi duanedesign
<Pendulum> hiya duanedesign
<nigelb> hey popey
<mhall119> morning
<cjohnston> mornin
<jcastro> popey: you about?
<jcastro> Joeb454: around?
<popey> jcastro: yo
<jcastro> popey: hey so Joeb454 sent me a mail that the old archives are no unindexed
<jcastro> but google doesn't seem to have caught up yet
<jcastro> so if you're bored and want to try random searches over the next few days and lmk that would be swell
<popey> what does that achieve?
<jcastro> theoretically it shouldn't return something from like 2007, etc.
<AlanBell> archives of what?
<popey> how far back are we talking?
<popey> AlanBell: crusty ubuntu forums posts from the past
<AlanBell> ah, I was thinking repos
<AlanBell> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/robots.txt
<AlanBell> what makes them think it won't be indexed?
<jcastro> AlanBell: right, that's what I wanted to check
<AlanBell> normally to unindex stuff from google you set the robots.txt up and when the googlebot next slurps up your content it will remove all the stuff it shouldn't have any more
<AlanBell> they may have done it some other way that I don't know of
 * jcastro nods
<jcastro> omg jono
<jcastro> http://youtu.be/jjvy_jzGlAQ
<jcastro> open source air DRUMS
<jono> checking
<jono> that is awesome :-)
<jcastro> I was thinking "ok I am making that"
<jcastro> but towards the end it looks complicated
<jcastro> jono: any word from david nielsen?
<jono> jcastro, none yet, I reminded him
<jono> grabbing lunch
<jono> brb
<Joeb454> jcastro: I'm around now
<jcastro> hi
<jcastro> Joeb454: the ping was before I sent you that mail
<Joeb454> hello :) I thought it may have been, but just in case it wasn't, thought I'd better check
<paultag> heyya Joeb454
<jcastro> Joeb454: so how does the deindexing work? AlanBell was checking out the robots.txt
<Joeb454> hey paultag
<Joeb454> jcastro: well from what I've read, we simply don't allow people who aren't registered to view the forum, and Google de-indexes it. I'm a little skeptical, but willing to give it a go
<Joeb454> but it's been what, a month now, since we made that change, and it's still not had an effect
<jcastro> oh wait, you made the change a month ago?
<Joeb454> near as, yeah. Think it might be 3 weeks
<jcastro> hmm, their bot can't possibly be that slow
<Joeb454> that's what I thought
<jcastro> is there a way to turn that on for like one subforum or something? And see if it works?
<AlanBell> http://www.google.com/support/webmasters/bin/answer.py?answer=164734
<jcastro> that appears to be for like when something is really wrong
<jcastro> https://sites.google.com/site/webmasterhelpforum/en/faq--crawling--indexing---ranking#remove-content
<jcastro> aha!
<jcastro> http://www.google.com/support/webmasters/bin/answer.py?answer=93710
<jcastro> so basically, we add that to any page that is an archive page right?
<Joeb454> jcastro: afaik, that's not really feasible
<Joeb454> there could be a way to conditionally enter it, but that'd require messing with vbulletin templates, which I know technoviking (and most of the FC) are keen to get away from, because doing that makes upgrades a PITA
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> hmm
<jcastro> what about just modifying the site-wide robots.txt?
<jcastro> hmm
<jcastro> it's totally dumb that vbulletin doesn't have this feature ootb
<jcastro> If I'm ever at a bar, and guy comes up to me and is like "Hi, my name is Bob, I work on vbulletin" I'm just going to pour a beer in his lap.
<Joeb454> haha, be my guest
<Joeb454> jcastro: IS asked us what rule we'd want in the robots.txt (I emailed about it this week), I need to look into it a little more, I don't know whether adding each forum would work. Hopefully I'll have some time over the weekend to take a look
<jcastro> I am checking to see if you can do date based things in robots
<jcastro> "Anything older than 5 years" or something
<jono> mhall119, howdy
<mhall119> jono: evening
<jono> hey mhall119
<jono> hows things?
<mhall119> busy
<mhall119> how was oscon?
<jono> mhall119, it was good, exausting, good to be back
<jono> mhall119, cjohnston showed me some of the work on the blogging support in the LTP, looks like it is going well
<jono> I am going to see if I can get some EC2 storage funded for some limited testing
<mhall119> jono: awesome, I have an ec2 account, so if you can just get approval for me to get reimbursement I'll host it
<jono> mhall119,  what do you estimate the costs will be?
<mhall119> not much, a micro instance on full time is baout $15/month
<mhall119> if we only bring it up for testing before a release, it'll be less than that
<jcastro> mhall119: there's a blanket EC2 reimbursement policy somewhere on the wiki
<jcastro> My bill is up to a whopping 54 cents, heh
<cjohnston> jcastro: thats expensive
<jono> lets do this
<jono> I am happy to +1 it
<jono> lets just keep it for limited testing so it doesn't get crazy
<jcastro> make sure you set up an EBS thing if you want persistant storage
<jono> mhall119, would you be happy to deploy an instance and let me know when it is up?
<mhall119> sure
<jono> thanks!
<jcastro> ok done!
 * jcastro grins at his brand new instance
<jcastro> mhall119: what are you setting up?
<cjohnston> wow.. jcastro says done, and jono goes bye bye
<cjohnston> jcastro: loco directory and summit
<jcastro> ensemble formulas for those would be awesome
<jcastro> then we'd never have to do it again!
 * cjohnston thinks jcastro should get to work on that ;-)
<jcastro> well, do you have like a deployment script for it?
<mhall119> jcastro: +1 on ensemble
<mhall119> jcastro: would you like to help make that happen?
<jcastro> I've never done one before and I'm worthless, but I can help!
<mhall119> jcastro: the current deployment script is "Hey RT, please update this"
<mhall119> is that enough?
<jcastro> hah no
<jcastro> like, you bzr pull it
<jcastro> then what?
<jcastro> what's it need, mysql?
<cjohnston> ./manage migrate
<mhall119> postgres
<cjohnston> postgres
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> that's it, ./manage migrate?
<mhall119> there are some other ./manage commands
<mhall119> especially for initial deployment
<jcastro> ok, so put those in order in an etherpad or something
<jcastro> and I'll get started right now
<cjohnston> mhall119: jcastro http://pad.ubuntu.com/BaSLqQuo7d
<jcastro> basically, if you can script it to deploy all at once ensemble can just automate it
<mhall119> jcastro: the fun part is getting the DB information through ensemble to Django
<jcastro> yeah, one step at a time, heh
<mhall119> though I suppose since we'll be running the db locally, we don't have to do that
<jcastro> do you guys have the deps for summit handy?
<cjohnston> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~summit-hackers/summit/trunk/view/head:/requirements.txt
<mhall119> jcastro: I put the apt-get install line in the pad
<mhall119> these will need to be Lucid servers
<jcastro> ta
<jcastro> and we need apache too I take it?
<cjohnston> mhall119: is feedparser on cranberry already?
<mhall119> to make a proper staging env, yes
<mhall119> cjohnston: most likely not
<cjohnston> I guess I'll go on and file an RT on that mhall119 so that it will hopefully be ready when we are
<mhall119> jcastro: what is a2enmod?
<cjohnston> adding a module to apache
<jcastro> enables the apache module for whatever
<cjohnston> similar to a2ensite
<cjohnston> mhall119: what else for loco directory
<jcastro> libapache2-mod-python
<jcastro> we need that right?
<cjohnston> i have no idea
<cjohnston> mhall119: ?
<jcastro> god google is worthless sometimes
<mhall119> jcastro: not sure if it's using mod_python or mod_wsgi
<jcastro> all I want to know is what "a2enmod blah" should be for python
<mhall119> jcastro: just apt-get install usually works
<jcastro> oh ok
<mhall119> I'm pretty sure it'll put it into mods-enabled
<jcastro> k
<jcastro> I'll know when I test it, heh
<mhall119> jcastro: do you have access to cranberry?
<jcastro> nope
<mhall119> ok, loco-directory uses mod_python
<mhall119> summit uses mod_wsgi
<mhall119> :(
<jcastro> libapache2-mod-wsgi-py3
<jcastro> got it
 * jcastro shakes fist in the general direction of Keybuk
<jcastro> ok, ready to try it in a vm
 * jcastro testdrives and hits sync
<jcastro> https://ensemble.ubuntu.com/docs/write-formula.html
<jcastro> I will need help with db-relation-changed
<jcastro> start, stop, and install are done
<mhall119> jcastro: that looks like it's for python3, which isn't what we want
<mhall119> jcastro: libapache2-mod-wsgi
<jcastro> ah, lucid, right
<jcastro> this is fun!
<mhall119> :/
<mhall119> jcastro: you gonna come to our global jam?
<jcastro> probably
<mhall119> \o/
<jcastro> I need to see what our car situation is, etc.
<mhall119> statik will probably come again too
<cjohnston> i need to start calling a few places
<cjohnston> jcastro: im headed to the keys in a month
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-07-30
<mhall119> jcastro: what do I need to make ensemble kick off an ec2 instance?
<mhall119> just my API key?
<jcastro> https://ensemble.ubuntu.com/docs/getting-started.html#configuring-your-environment
<jcastro> you need the access key and your secret key
<jcastro> the Note: at the bottom has a link on how to get it
<cjohnston> ssshhhhh! its a secret
<jcastro>     default-instance-type: t1.micro
<jcastro> add that too
<jcastro> it defaults to small, but you don't need that
<jcastro> mhall119: I recommend you go through the tutorial they have there for wordpress, it takes like 5 minutes but teaches you all you need to know
<mhall119> jcastro: I went through it a month or so ago
<jcastro> ah ok
<mhall119> I'll read through again though
<mhall119> I know a lot of work has been done on ensemble
<jcastro> yeah, it's nice
<jcastro> once we have LXC you can just run the whole thing on your machine and not touch EC2 until you're ready to have someone try it
<jcastro> which will be nice so you don't rack up a bill troubleshooting your formula, etc.
<cjohnston> mhall119: one thing we will need on the blog thing is to be able to have blogs that arent assigned to a user.. i.e. the council
<mhall119> cjohnston: I thought I had that
<mhall119> it could belong to either a person or a team
<jcastro> ok I want to push my formula to a branch
<jcastro> but right now the directory is inside my ensemble directory, which is a bzr pull
<mhall119> jcastro: push it under the project
<jcastro> should I make the formula it's own root dir and then bzr init or ... ?
<cjohnston> loco council isnt in it mhall119
<mhall119> jcastro: how do they usually do it for ensemble formulas?
<mhall119> cjohnston: ok
<jcastro> mhall119: people seem to be tossing them in junk branches and then attaching them
<paultag> cuz it's junk
<jcastro> https://code.launchpad.net/~jorge/+junk/summit-ensemble
<mhall119> jcastro: how do you test this against a VM?
<jcastro> you kind of can't
<jcastro> i was going to run the scripts manually in the vm
<jcastro> so like
<jcastro> ./install
<mhall119> ok
<jcastro> and see what happens
<jcastro> rinse and repeate
<mhall119> jcastro: for the time being we can setup postgres to run locally, and allow local connections, that way we don't need to implement the db-relation-changed
<jcastro> nod
<jcastro> I am just now getting to the apache config
<jcastro> as soon as I find an example in another recipe how they set that up, heh
<mhall119> do the recipe scripts get copied locally before running?
<mhall119> if not, we can put generic apache.conf files into the bzr branch for each project
<mhall119> since there's no sensitive information in them
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> formulas, not recipes
<jcastro> you'll get all mixed up with puppet if you think that way
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> mhall119: or you can just put it in the install script
<jcastro> which can be python btw
<jcastro> just basically write it out to the correct file right from there
<jcastro> ah got it dude
<jcastro> mhall119: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jorge/+junk/summit-ensemble/view/head:/hooks/install
<jcastro> mhall119: ok, it's all fine until I get to
<jcastro> python manage.py syncdb
<jcastro> then it asks me a question about setting up django's auth system
<jcastro> the vhost thing totally worked though!
<mhall119> jcastro: I think there's a way to bypass the syncdb prompts
<mhall119> jcastro: python manage.py syncdb --noinput
<jcastro> ah!
<mhall119> new blog post about Summit development: http://mhall119.com/2011/07/the-new-direction-of-summit-development/
<mhall119> jcastro: ^^
<czajkowski> ~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~/c
<vish> looks like a cat's got czajkowski ! (or alteast her keyboard ;p )
<nigelb> a skilled cat too. [, 6, and ~ are quite hard to achieve.
<nigelb> at least on a normal layout
<AlanBell> czajkowski isn't a cat person, it was probably the roomba
<nigelb> AlanBell: who or what is roomba?
<AlanBell> it is a cleaning robot
<nigelb> ah
<paultag> We should write a Hitchhiker's guide to Software
<AlanBell> with "don't panic" on the front in nice friendly letters
<paultag> AlanBell: well of course. I'm thinking it'd actually be pretty fun to do, it'd just be mocking everything we can think of, I guess.
<popey> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Software print that and every linked page :D
<paultag> popey: well it's hardly witty now is it
<popey> :D
<paultag> self documenting code:
<paultag>   code people have written because they can't be bothered to put a comment in
<paultag> I dunno, that was off the top of my head and hardly funn
<paultag> y, but that sorta stuff :)
<popey> I think it's very hard to match the wit of DNA
<paultag> yeah, that's why I'm reluctant to do much more then just talk about it
<popey> hehe
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-07-23
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: just fyi, we've got an awesome tweeting service which tweets about upcoming sessions, we have @ubuntuonair in twitter and ubuntuonair in identi.ca
<czajkowski> Aloha
<elfy> morning czajkowski
<s-fox> hello
<jcastro> bkerensa: hook me up with some upvotes yo! http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4281843
<bkerensa> kk
<bkerensa> jcastro: Cloudtura
<jcastro> huh?
<bkerensa> jcastro: new domain name I snapped up :P
<jcastro> hey so if you want, rebench my blog
<jcastro> google storage = fast
<snap-l> bkerensa: Cloudtura? Is that like Sepultura?
<bkerensa> snap-l: :P
<snap-l> Max Cavelera wants to take your Cloud STRAIGHT. TO. THE. VOIIIIIIIIID.
<jono> mhall119, ready in a few mins?
<mhall119> jono: whenever you are
<jono> thanks mhall119
<jono> just wrapping a discussion
<czajkowski> evening
<elfy> good evening czajkowski
<czajkowski> hey there
<czajkowski> busy long day
<czajkowski> now to tackle my ubuntu work
<czajkowski> at least I can sit in the garden doing that and relax :)
<elfy> I Assume you got home then :)
<czajkowski> lovely heat!
<czajkowski> I work from home
<elfy> yea - smashing
<czajkowski> I go into the office once maybe twice a week
<elfy> even better czajkowski
<czajkowski> it;s 25 in the back garden now
<elfy> not Friday this week then I hope :)
<elfy> wish I had a garden :)
<nothingspecial> it's even nice up here
<czajkowski> have an uber busy week.
<elfy> yay
<czajkowski> Saturday BBQ :D
<nothingspecial> \o/
<elfy> excellent use of a saturday :)
<czajkowski> next week then bf birthday and then his friends engagment party, then i'm on holidays! whoo
<czajkowski> elfy: lets hope the weather remains the same
<czajkowski> AlanBell: is host to the Ubuntu UK BBQ
<elfy> I am full of hope
<elfy> aah yes - seen that on the m/list :)
 * elfy is not going 
<AlanBell> aww
<elfy> too far AlanBell and no money makes bracknell a long walk ;)
<AlanBell> it will be fun
<JoseeAntonioR> when's it?
<nothingspecial> Where's bracknell ?
<elfy> I'm sure - but I am seriously poor lol
<AlanBell> but it won't be in bracknell
<elfy> AlanBell: where will it be then?
<AlanBell> farnham
<AlanBell> surrey
<elfy> still al long walk from Lymington :)
<AlanBell> true
<elfy> nothingspecial: in the sensible part of the country - that is south of a line drawn from london to bristol :)
<nothingspecial> 4 hour drive :(
<elfy> AlanBell: I might be in Brighton about the time the m/l is talking of the pub thing - if so I will come along
<elfy> if it ends ip being there lol
<nothingspecial> not far from you elfy
<elfy> not in a car no :)
<nothingspecial> £84 on the train
<jono> balloons, all set in a few mins?
<balloons> jono, sure sure
<jono> balloons, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/327652fd462b9fda0c71bb576cbcb8deba34d268?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<jcastro> JoseeAntonioR: hey so we're going to start the hangout earlier right?
<jcastro> I don't see it on the fridge calendar?
<balloons> coming
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: yep, at 18UTC
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: I'll also add it to the fridge calendar, although we have our own calendar ;)
<jcastro> what?
<jcastro> seriously, another calendar, no!
<jcastro> just use the fridge calendar
<pleia2> we can't, the bot needs its own calendar
<jcastro> sigh
<jcastro> I don't understand why we're adding all this complicated stuff
<jcastro> we don't need an IRC channel or bots
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: otherwise, the topic, tweeting and identi.ca thingies won't work
<jcastro> the topic for what? it's a radio show!
<JoseeAntonioR> and what about the tweeting/dent features?
<jcastro> anyway, whatever, how do you feel about starting an hour earlier?
<jcastro> what is it tweeting?
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: twitter?
<JoseeAntonioR> we have @UbuntuOnAir
<pleia2> it's the same bot as classroom but with some modifications for the on air sessions, so it tweets 10 minutes prior to the session, and when the session starts
<jcastro> well we could always just tweet directly on the account during the broadcast
<pleia2> (we can also send it tweets via a command as a PM to the bot)
<JoseeAntonioR> so twitter followers will know when a session is about to start
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: starting an hour before is fine for me, I'll be here at least 15 mins before we start
<jcastro> ok
<JoseeAntonioR> bdmurray wanted a test session
<JoseeAntonioR> aka one of our speakers
<jcastro> ok so 1700-1900 on thursday right?
<jcastro> yeah that's fine, you had someone else right?
<jcastro> there were like 2?
<JoseeAntonioR> yeah, bdmurray and bkerensa
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: didn't we agree in 18-20utc?
<JoseeAntonioR> we were supposed to do it 19-21, and already changed it
<bkerensa> ?
<jcastro> oh ok
<JoseeAntonioR> bkerensa: uonair
<jcastro> what does the calendar say, 18-20?
<JoseeAntonioR> yeah
<jcastro> ok perfect, let me add that to the fridge calendar
<JoseeAntonioR> great
<jcastro> I'll grab a few more people
<jcastro> we should get Joey up in here.
<JoseeAntonioR> that's fine for sure
<bkerensa> :D I get my Chevy Volt tomorrow :P
<JoseeAntonioR> which Joey?
<jcastro> omg joey
<bkerensa> lol
<JoseeAntonioR> oh :P
<jcastro> popey: were you going to pop in for a bit as well?
<bkerensa> he uses a Mac though
<bkerensa> ;p
<JoseeAntonioR> popey sent an email to Joey
<JoseeAntonioR> if you want people in the hangout, just let me know to add them to uonair circles, I can also give you the password for it
<JoseeAntonioR> don't forget to add uonair back
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> I'm thinking of a few people to ask
<jcastro> bkerensa: I think getting vanhoof on there again will be useful, he mentioned so much stuff that many people didn't take out of the onair
<bkerensa> jcastro: good idea... you should get mims to come on :D
<jcastro> we'll be there
<jcastro> and I noticed most of the stuff was all desktopy stuff
<jcastro> server people are too busy RUNNING THE PLANET to be on hangouts.
<jcastro> wow, I am disappointed. I was expecting a onair mailing list too.
<jcastro> (NOTE: Do not create, that was a joke.)
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: we can get one, too
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<bkerensa> jcastro: someone registered ubuntuonair.com ?
<JoseeAntonioR> bkerensa: popey did
<bkerensa> LOL
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> it's awesome isn't it
<bkerensa> not as awesome as Cloudtura :P
<jcastro> ok so who has control of that wordpress instance?
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: popey and I, and I can get an account for you
<jcastro> sure, or you can add stuff
<jcastro> question.
<JoseeAntonioR> go for it
<jcastro> maybe instead of aggregating from everywhere
<jcastro> we can plop a disqus right on this page?
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: I was thinking on something like that, maybe a "social chat" widget
<JoseeAntonioR> we can get people to login with their facebook/twitter accounts
<jcastro> do we have a wiki page?
<jcastro> (seriously asking, so we can schedule the order of speakers)
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: nope, we don't have one
<jcastro> can you mail me an account for the wordpress?
<jcastro> I think I'll just add the stuff there
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: sure, one sec
<pleia2> mhall119: made this wiki page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom/OnAir
<jcastro> that works, ta
<pleia2> (currently it's more of a "best practices" but it can be expanded)
<jcastro> oh that's general best practices
<jcastro> ok I'll put like the speaker schedule and stuff on the page
<pleia2> yeah
<jcastro> the ubuntuonair.com page I mean
<bkerensa> We should be smart and not use google on air
<bkerensa> ;p
<bkerensa> We should use Kaltura which is Open Source ;)
<jcastro> oooh, that'd be a nice charm
<bkerensa> jcastro: :P I'm sure their CM would love a charm
<bkerensa> he has already said he would comp us if we wanted to use their platform
<JoseeAntonioR> bkerensa: the easy part of g+ hangouts are that they automatically get recorded on the youtube channel, so people won't have to spend hours uploading videos
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: Kaltura does the same
<bkerensa> ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, then may be an option
<jcastro> bkerensa: file a wishlist for that in lp/charms please
<bkerensa> kk
<jcastro> http://www.kaltura.org/kalorg/kalturaCE/trunk/INSTALLATION.txt
<jcastro> include a link to that
<jcastro> I just broke my 2 factor auth for my SSO so I need to fix that. :-/
<JoseeAntonioR> ouch, good luck
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: mind a quick PM?
<jcastro> Mail pls, I'm about to be kicked off all the services I am on
 * jcastro goes to call ISD
<mhall119> jcastro: have fun
<mhall119> tell them I said hello :)
<jcastro> JoseeAntonioR: link me to your blog pls
<jcastro> popey: around?
<popey> ya
<jcastro> hey so I made a disqus for ubuntuonair
<jcastro> can you pm me your disqus email or username so I can make you an admin?
<jcastro> also
<popey> ugh
<jcastro> any idea how to enable it for the wordpress page?
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: sorry, almost fell asleep, joseeantonior.wordpress.com
<popey> yeah, sure
<jcastro> JoseeAntonioR: pm me your disqus username too pls
<popey> jcastro, popeydc is my disqus account
<popey> jcastro, might need to change that page to a post to enable comments?
<jcastro> yeah that's what I was wondering
<popey> http://wordpress.org/support/topic/how-to-allow-comments-on-pages
<jcastro> if I had to change it to a post instead of a page
<popey> seems you can do it
<popey> tweak the page.php in the theme
<jcastro> yeah just looking where in the UI that is
<popey> appearance -> themes
<jcastro> and then where?
<jcastro> it's all like gui, doesn't show me where I can edit the templates
<jcastro> also what's this hosted on? Will it scale?
<popey> its on my vps
<popey> if you wanna put it "in the cloud" go ahead
<popey> I'll happily point it wherever
<jcastro> ok so
<jcastro> why not just move it over to the youtube page once that goes live?
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: free for a test session?
<popey> you still need to point dns somewhere
<popey> could certainly just put in an http redirect
<popey> thats not going to take much effort
<popey> in fact that was my original suggestion :)
<jcastro> I dunno
<jcastro> that seems like asking for trouble
<popey> how so?
<jcastro> redirect from a VPS?
<jcastro> no thanks.
<popey> explain
<jcastro> hey so how about this, I get awesome WP set up, we change DNS, and then run the thing on the cloud, when it's over you change DNS back
<popey> as I said, i dont care where it runs
<popey> I'll point the domain at whatever you want
<jcastro> okey
<popey> i just set that up because there was nothing else there
<popey> and it was "easy"
 * jcastro nods
<jcastro> this will work
<jcastro> I'll juju it
<popey> to the cloud!
<jcastro> and then when we're not live doing stuff
<jcastro> we'll run it off your vps
<popey> sounds like a plan
<jcastro> or leave up a splash page or something
<jcastro> ok so before then
<jcastro> where can I edit this theme php?
<jcastro> popey: we'll change it tomorrow when I can get you an ip
<popey> jcastro, http://ubuntuonair.com/wp-admin/theme-editor.php?file=page.php&theme=thematic
<jcastro> aha! thanks
<popey> np
<jcastro> man i could not find that
<jcastro> http://ubuntuonair.com/
<jcastro> awwww yeah
<jcastro> this will be great
<JoseeAntonioR> yay!
<JoseeAntonioR> should we also get a Ubuntu On Air song?
<JoseeAntonioR> popey: what about the Next hangout in... widget?
<popey> feel free :D
<popey> just remember whatever you do, jcastro is gonna have to replicate it in the cloud
<JoseeAntonioR> popey: where can I find the code for it?
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> I mean, the one you have at podcast.ubuntu-uk.com
<popey> ahhh, that
<popey> <script type="text/javascript" src="http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/wp-content/themes/uupc4/countdown.js"></script>
<popey> there :)
<popey> it looks up the date of the next event by looking at the google calendar of our show
<JoseeAntonioR> that's great, I'll try to mod it
<popey> ooh, you need /wp-content/themes/uupc4/countdown.php too
<popey> hmmm
<popey> thats not my code.. one moment
<daker>  hi
 * JoseeAntonioR waits
<JoseeAntonioR> hello, daker
<popey> have emailed the author and asked if he can make it available JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> great, thank you
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: we may be able to get a widget like the one in the top-right corner in podcast.ubuntu-uk.org
<popey> its time-zone sensitive too, so gives an accurate countdown
<JoseeAntonioR> we may use raw UTC
<popey> you don't need to
<popey> just put it in the calendar, and the widget shows the right time
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, got it
<jcastro> hey popey
<jcastro> 15.185.103.210
<jcastro> that will be the IP
<jcastro> but don't point it yet pls
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: will it be available before the session starts? remember we have to change the embed link 1min or 30s before
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> I am setting it up now
<jcastro> and planning for the DNS delay
<jcastro> we'll be way good
 * jcastro deploys on HP Cloud
<JoseeAntonioR> that's the benefit of having juju on our side
<jcastro> I just talked to Marco, this will be sweet
<jcastro> later on we'll automate it so we can do this faster.
<jcastro> but for now we'll have to copy the configs/etc over by hand
<jcastro> that shouldn't be a problem
<popey> of course there's no reason it has to be wordpress
<popey> could be a static html page in the cloud :)
<popey> held in bzr :)
<jcastro> true
<jcastro> but it's things like this which juju was made to solve
<jcastro> pretend it's not a static webpage though. :)
<jcastro> popey: post-this-hangout we'll do like off of a S3 bucket or something
<popey> when is it due to start?
<popey> in UTC
<JoseeAntonioR> 18
<popey> 18 on the thursday?
<JoseeAntonioR> yep
<popey> yay, my kind of time :)
<jcastro> wanna cohost?
<jcastro> your accent brings in pageviews
<popey> lol
<popey> sure
<popey> I'll have to tidy my office :D
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> should uonair add Robert to its circles?
<jcastro> yeah
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: you should add back
<elfy> goodnight
<cjohnston> /3/22
 * bkerensa slaps jcastro around with a large trout
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-07-24
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: hey, could you please ask Leann and VanHoof if they want to be part of the test session, so we can schedule it with bdmurray?
<elfy> morning
<czajkowski> Good day to you :)
<nothingspecial> and good day to you czajkowski
<philballew> what a nice bunch of people here this fine day
<czajkowski> it's lovely
<czajkowski> sitting in the office looking out at the sunshine, enjoying the air con :_)
<philballew> Ive never been to Europe, Maybe one day I'll have to leave America.
<philballew> You need ac there?
<czajkowski> I do today
<czajkowski> :)
<nothingspecial> It's lovely today philballew, been rubbish recently
<czajkowski> it's 22 degrees and 10am
<philballew> That sounds nice
<philballew> One day ill need to come there and check it out
<mhall119> man, I'd *love* 22C in the morning
<mhall119> it's almost 30C here
 * mhall119 is a Floridian, so I'm allowed to complain about the heat :)
<czajkowski> I <3 heat
<jcastro> heat is awesome
<mhall119> heat sucks, I'd rather be cold
<czajkowski> mhall119: you're just weird
<czajkowski> bring on the heat
<czajkowski> would happily live in florida, bar I'd have to move to USA so that's a no :)
<jcastro> JoseeAntonioR: where's the G+ for ubuntuonair? I need to find it so I can circle circle
<jcastro> popey: ok we tested the set up for ubuntuonair.com, that should scale just fine on thursday
<popey> coolio
 * popey might have to go and get his air con
<popey> which isn't really air con at all
<cjohnston> heat sucks
<jcastro> popey: hey, are you joining in the onair?
<popey> <jcastro> wanna cohost?
<popey> <popey> sure
<jcastro> ah ok
<jcastro> I need to add you
<czajkowski> popey: nice and cool in here :) shuuda come in
<jcastro> popey: when are you in the office next?
<popey> no idea
<popey> off to IoM next week
 * jcastro points and laughs
<czajkowski> jcastro: anything you need in here?
<popey> :D
<jcastro> in  here?
<czajkowski> jcastro: the office
<jcastro> czajkowski: oh, you're in the office?
<czajkowski> yes
<jcastro> I didn't know that
<czajkowski> I go in here every week
<czajkowski> pah
<czajkowski> clearly not in the special group of jcastro :(
<jcastro> hey so if will cook is around ask him if he wants to be on ubuntuonair.
<jcastro> but then if he has nothing to say but "oh nothing we're rewriting it for unity3d" then tell him to get back to work and nevermind
<czajkowski> am only a messenger :(
<czajkowski> leemie go and see
<jcastro> basically
<jcastro> "jorge wants to know if you have anything cool to talk about"
<czajkowski> so gald she has a use!
<popey> looks like will is off today
<czajkowski> 2 ticks
<popey> not seen him online
<czajkowski> popey: busy in here!
<czajkowski> beuno team are in the house !
<popey> glad I'm not there then :)
<jcastro> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/x2nic/this_thursday_were_having_ubuntu_developers/
<jcastro> how about some upboats then?
<popey> jcastro, i removed the search from the theme when I had wp on my box
<popey> because it's not much use up the top right there
<jcastro> I don't want to mod it anymore, for round 2 we'll do it in the charm
<popey> k
<czajkowski> jcastro: poked mark baker to poke him
<czajkowski> he was here
 * popey looks around and remembers again he needs to tidy his office
<czajkowski> jcastro: see pm
<popey> er
<popey> jcastro, there's an ubuntu on air G+ page...?
<jcastro> I need to follow an account or something
<popey> the logo is borked, it has the pixel size in the top left
<jcastro> to get on there
<popey> https://plus.google.com/events/c53e0ghh67r6dqnup0e6vbnj9tc/111560558537332305125
<popey> who is mitesh shah?
<jcastro> no clue
 * popey pokes him
<SergioMeneses> popey, jcastro hello! is ubuntu-on-air event public?
<jcastro> of course!
<SergioMeneses> ok... I hope yo be present
<SergioMeneses> *to
<popey> jcastro, did you make an ubuntuonair page? if not I'll do it now.
<jcastro> huh?
<jcastro> we have one
<jcastro> ubuntuonair.com
<popey> no, a G+ page
<popey> that people can follow
<popey> can then create an event
<SergioMeneses> popey, +1
<jcastro> but what about this page?
<popey> hmmmm
<SergioMeneses> the page can give information, events, photos, ...
<jcastro> we have a page already
<popey> the ubuntuonair.com was originally only intented to be a nice shortcut to get to it
<popey> which could point at anythingf
<jcastro> it's fine
<jcastro> seriously, you guys are putting more effort making more things to maintain than the actual event.
<popey> says the guy who spun up a cloud
<popey> :)
<jcastro> because you decided to make a webpage to send people to!
<SergioMeneses> jcastro, you're right
<jcastro> we could have just done a G+ account
<popey> because ubuntuonair.com is easier to remember than a long G+ url
<jcastro> but for some reason we had to have a twitter
<popey> thats all
<jcastro> an irc channel
<jcastro> a bot
<jcastro> a council
<jcastro> a mailing list
<jcastro> a derivative distro
<jcastro> and so on
<popey> rewind
<popey> the original intention of the domain was _just_ to point at the G+ hangout
<popey> that is _all_
<popey> because G+ urls suck
<jcastro> ok so that's fine
<popey> and we can easily edit a page in WP and point it to the "current" hangout
<jcastro> if you want to just make a G+ page
<jcastro> and send it there
<jcastro> then we can do that.
<popey> i really dont mind :)
<popey> just making sure you understand why it existed in the first place
<popey> it wasn't to make stuff for stuffs sake
<popey> but to make it easy to find
<jcastro> oh I know exactly why it all exists
<jcastro> infrastructure brigade!
<popey> ok, carry on.
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> keep calm, carry on
<jcastro> balloons: hey, was this meeting cancelled and I missed it?
<balloons> jcastro, hmm
<jcastro> I got a cal alert for an irc meeting
<balloons> I'm kind of wondering myself.. It's just us and mhall119 about is my guess
<jcastro> oh, bacon must be swap daying?
<balloons> I don't believe so -- I was to speak with him this afternoon
<balloons> there's the jono-nator now!
<jono> howdy balloons
 * balloons notes that nickname looks as akward as it sounds
<jono> haha
<jcastro> http://twitter.com/castrojo/status/227786911710851072
<jcastro> RT please!
<balloons> done
<SergioMeneses> jcastro, done
<SergioMeneses> jcastro, balloons bkerensa http://sergioandresmeneses.wordpress.com/2012/07/24/ubuntu-co-has-a-new-video-about-ubuntu/
<balloons> SergioMeneses, nice video.. Yo no hablo espanol, but it was still well down and put together
<balloons> *well done
<SergioMeneses> balloons, sure... I think we need to make more things in others languages
<balloons> yes.. i love that ubuntu crosses languages and countries to reach everyone!
<SergioMeneses> balloons, +1 :) me too
<jono> mhall119, hey
<mhall119> jono: ready?
<jono> mhall119, I didn't get a chance to speak to Jamie/Steve L yesterday
<mhall119> that's okay,I talked to him this morning
<jono> oh cool
<jono> lets go then
<mhall119> well, to jamie anyway
<mhall119> not steve
<jono> np
<jono> setting it up
<jono> mhall119, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/ebbce1454ea3dbe210fd7293a5c19de0b3972d25?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<jussi> o/
<jussi> hello everyone, its been a awhile :D
<bkerensa> jussi: u have been hiding
<jcastro> jono: hey I'm on holiday 2 fridays in a row, we might want to catch up tomorrow or thursday (prior to the ubuntu on air)
<jussi>  bkerensa only from you :P
<jcastro> <--- lunching
<SergioMeneses> jussi, \o
<jussi> hi SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> hello jussi
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: I'll get you the link as soon as I get home (~3.5h)
<JoseeAntonioR> at school atm
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, I need help with josebot, are you busy?
<jono> jcastro, np, I have a few things I wanted to discuss too
<jono> jcastro, can we chat later today?
<jcastro> yeah, let me get chow and I'll catch you on the flipside
<jcastro> bbi ~30
<jono> jcastro, np
<bkerensa> =/ nobody told me the chevy volt is 100% electric
<popey> the clue is in the name
<czajkowski> ROFLOL
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: yeah
<JoseeAntonioR> i'm in a exam right now
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, give a minute... I'm working
<czajkowski> SergioMeneses: ola!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ok... i'm redy
<SergioMeneses> ready
<SergioMeneses> czajkowski, hi! :D how you been?
<czajkowski> SergioMeneses: good thank s
<czajkowski> busy :)
<czajkowski> but good
<SergioMeneses> czajkowski, me too :)
<pleia2> balloons: do you know who is in charge of Friendly these days? I'd love to see a blog post encouraging people to test their hardware on 12.04 :)
<bkerensa> pleia2: I'm working on the blog post now actually lol
<balloons> bkerensa, ohh?
<jcastro> jono: I can go whenever
<jono> jcastro, otp
<balloons> pleia2, on the hw testing front I'll be kicking off a campaign next month to get people invovled
<balloons> work is on-going to create a community hw database, and once it's out there.. I'll ask people to fill it
<pleia2> balloons: something separate than friendly, or..?
<balloons> pleia2, yes, something seperate from friendly.. it will have a testing focus
<balloons> friendly of course is meant to help understand what ubuntu works with and what it doesn't
<pleia2> balloons: aw, is friendly going to be maintained still?
<pleia2> (I've been telling people to use it, and people like it!)
<balloons> pleia2, it's still being maintained yes
<pleia2> ok, thanks :)
<balloons> pleia2, yes -- I used it myself to help buy my new laptop :-)
<pleia2> me too
<bkerensa> balloons / pleia2: post out
<bkerensa> pleia2: :P my laptop is certified and doesnt work fully unfortunately ;p
<bkerensa> but I blame Linus for this *shakes fist*
<bkerensa> oddly its certified http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201106-8252/ but not in the Ubuntu Friendly database
<bkerensa> ;p
<jono> jcastro, all set?
<jcastro> sure, you initiating or me?
<jono> jcastro, I will set it up
<bkerensa> jono: u guys need reserved hangout instances ;p
<jcastro> we used to have one
<jcastro> but now they don't do like reserved URLs
<jono> indeed
<jono> jcastro, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/be2e3d88cac29dc3ecf513a8757a81c0ca9fbd36?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<balloons> pleia2, congrats btw! well deserved award
<pleia2> balloons: thank you :)
<bkerensa> :D
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: ping ping
<jcastro> pong pong
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: https://plus.google.com/113179255019669411234/posts
<JoseeAntonioR> that's ubuntu on air's profile
<JoseeAntonioR> it's now visible on search
<jcastro> ok so speakers need to follow this one for it to work right?
<JoseeAntonioR> yep
<JoseeAntonioR> I still can't find robert, will try with Leann and VanHoof
<JoseeAntonioR> and Barton George too
<JoseeAntonioR> done, we just need Robert
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: when are we having the test session with the speakers?
<jcastro> all of them use G+ regularly, I don't think we need to do that.
<jcastro> what we should do is practice the "launching" part
<JoseeAntonioR> bdmurray asked for one
<jcastro> like all the stuff on that wiki page with the gotchas
<JoseeAntonioR> let me open it, one sec
<jcastro> oh ok, then we'll done one with him I guess
<JoseeAntonioR> let me ping him
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, what about the launching part?
<JoseeAntonioR> popey: did you get the code for the widget?
<popey> no reply yet JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> urgh, ok
<popey> but the date/time is clear on the page
<JoseeAntonioR> yeah
<popey> i dont think we need it
<popey> overkill
<JoseeAntonioR> well, right, no widget then :)
<JoseeAntonioR> also, there are tweets 10 mins before, so people won't miss it
<jcastro> How about a countdown?
<jcastro> Anything that can make more work for popey perhaps?
<bkerensa> lol
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<bkerensa> jcastro: can popey make some flyers too? :P
<JoseeAntonioR> yeah, they can be included in conference packs
<jcastro> popey: Hey I met Andy Piper at OSCON
<popey> nice chap isnt he?
<popey> he's hosting next UUPC as I'm in IoM I think
 * popey shakes fist
<jcastro> he's pretty awesome, I've actually been searching for someone in his role at VMWare for weeks
<jcastro> running into him was basically perfect for me
<popey> heh
<popey> did you know he works in the same building as we have our uk office now?
<popey> Bluefin
<popey> first day i went in I bumped into him in the restaurant
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: bdmurray's here
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: oh yeah? :P
<JoseeAntonioR> not in the channel, but active
<jcastro> feel free to just fire it up with him
<jcastro> bbiab
<jcastro> <-- out of caffeine, panic!
<JoseeAntonioR> D:
<JoseeAntonioR> popey, jcastro: is the widget in ubuntuonair.com fine?
<popey> ew
<jcastro> leave the text there too
<jcastro> also ugly
<popey> i would just have the text there
<jcastro> but leave the text for readabilty, paste, etc.
<jcastro> jono: also, http://wpengine.com/
<popey> the text also appears when you post the url in places as a preview which works nicely
<jono> jcastro, looking at that now
<jcastro> it's expensive relatively speaking, but it's the top tier, pro bloggers, etc.
<nigelb> Does heroku not have a solution for this?
 * nigelb is mildly surprised
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: shall I invite you to the test session?
<bkerensa> jcastro: I guess you are a "Canonical developer relations executive" ;p
<jcastro> indeed
<jcastro> nigelb: heroku to gost a blog?
<jcastro> err, host a blog?
<nigelb> jcastro: maybe I'm thinking on different lines :D
<jcastro> JoseeAntonioR: sure
<jcastro> nigelb: I think if he wanted to write his own web blogging platform and sell it as a service to others then yeah, heroku ftw.
<nigelb> jcastro: heh, like a wp hosting service :P
<JoseeAntonioR> done
<jcastro> indeed
<jcastro> bkerensa: lemme know when you wanna have a blog throwdown again
<bkerensa> I cant
<bkerensa> I need my PV's
<bkerensa> ;p
<bkerensa> but I am using wpengine now
<bkerensa> for right now anyways
<jcastro> hey, that's +3 votes for wpengine
<bkerensa> I am going to transition to NetDNA in the coming weeks
<bkerensa> ;)
<jono> balloons, http://www.theorangenotebook.com/2012/07/remembering-good-ole-days.html is missing
<balloons> whoa
<balloons> what on earth
<balloons> k - pushed it back
<balloons> it somehow got unpublished?
<balloons> fail blog
<jcastro> jono: one thing you could do in the meantime or if you want to stay cheap is offload your images to S3 or google storage, there are transparent plugins that do all that for you
<jono> jcastro, thanks
<jcastro> but that's not as as nice as a real wp provider, but it's cheap
<jcastro> I put all my assets on GCS (before S3) and it's like 35 cents a month, then serving the images is done via google/amazon and not your wordpress install
<czajkowski> will kill https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-RvupLp2owOU/UA8RGeT2QcI/AAAAAAAAEoY/1lnHvjh6x0w/s928/Screenshot+from+2012-07-24+21%3A32%3A17.png
<mhall119> I have the S3 media uploader plugin on my WP blog,it's really nice
<jcastro> czajkowski: yeah after every call I killall -9 that thing
<mhall119> adding the cache plugin helped boost performance on a t1.micro instance too
<jcastro> otherwise *explosion sounds*
<czajkowski> jcastro: really?
<czajkowski> bugger
<czajkowski> mhall119: that related to me?
<jcastro> czajkowski: yep, sometimes when you close your browser it'll linger.
<jcastro> you need to check after every call you make and make sure it's dead dead.
<jcastro> though some days are better than others, mine's been behaving lately
<czajkowski> jcastro: bugger, have sometimes 3 hangouts back to back over an hour each
<czajkowski> just seems to be going crazy atm
<czajkowski> what specifically do you kill ?
<jcastro> GoogleTalkPlugin
<czajkowski> as I'm in the moood to stab
<czajkowski> jcastro: cheers
<jcastro> close your browser, super, "system", hit enter to run the system monitor, sort by name, kill.
<jcastro> don't worry, you'll be awesome at it soon. :)
<czajkowski> thanks
<czajkowski> am now going to bed
<czajkowski> head is fried
<czajkowski> toodles
<JoseeAntonioR> czajkowski: have a good night!
<czajkowski> jcastro: poked will and richard and an amercian for you re the on air stuff today
<czajkowski> hope thats sorted
<czajkowski> anyone else need physical poking am in there again tomorrow
<jcastro> no worries, I'm all set!
<czajkowski> grand job
<czajkowski> met rick spencer today
<czajkowski> looks all clean shaven and smart! no more beard!
<jcastro> mhall119: I actually expected you to be more of a static generator guy for a blog
<jcastro> like http://pelican.notmyidea.org/en/2.8/index.html or hyde
<mhall119> jcastro: you keep preaching that
<mhall119> but until Wordpress stops working for me, I'll probably keep using it
<jcastro> what WP needs, which would be awesome
<jcastro> is a plugin where you can put in an s3 or GSC bucket, then it would generate your entire site statically
<jcastro> and then you could serve the entire thing from s3, etc.
<jcastro> so you have the price/simplicity of static, but the nice gui features of wordpress
<mhall119> that would be helpful
<snap-l> I believe they called it Movable Type
<snap-l> and it was anything but pretty
<jcastro> yeah but that's because you had to wait for it to finish
<jcastro> it'd be nice if you could publish and it would all be live etc.
<jcastro> but in the background it would generate the files for you, etc.
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: any issues with disqus?
<jcastro> oh I didn't look into it
<JoseeAntonioR> oh :P
<jcastro> hmm, the page.php is correct, the DNS should be updated for them now
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: btw, we've reached the 9 users limit
<JoseeAntonioR> what did you wanted to talk about launching the session?\
<jcastro> how did we reach the limit?
<jcastro> they don't all go on at once
<jcastro> they just join, hang out, and then leave
<JoseeAntonioR> no? oh, I thought so
<JoseeAntonioR> gotcha now
<jcastro> hmmm, I don't know why the comments don't work
<jcastro> will investigate tomorrow
<JoseeAntonioR> ok :)
<jcastro> that's my way of saying "please be DNS out of date still"
<JoseeAntonioR> and it doesn't seem to work
<jcastro> it won't work if they think the site is still on popey's server
<cjohnston> jono: got time for a quick chat? pm or your preference
<bkerensa> jcastro: ping
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-07-25
<jono> cjohnston, sorry, was in meetings
<jono> about to head out for a few mins
<jono> feel free to PM and I will respond when I get back
<cjohnston> no problem
<cjohnston> will do
<cjohnston> thanks jono
<cprofitt> cjohnston: ping
<cjohnston> cprofitt: pong
<cprofitt> just saw the bug report
<cprofitt> I think the suggestion I made in this one might be a solution
<cprofitt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-community/+bug/392976
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 392976 in ubuntu-community "Launchpad only supports one CoC - the Ubuntu Leadership CoC is not supported." [Medium,In progress]
<cprofitt> just need to get some more details... good catch on the issue though
<cprofitt> did you have any other communications with the person or just see the LP and wiki pages?
<cjohnston> that's a CC/LP decision.. which is why the bug exists, to have the right people talk
<cjohnston> email that I pasted
 * cprofitt nods
<cprofitt> sounds good... I will try contacting and get more detail
<cjohnston> I have emailed him again to try to get him to reply on the bug
<cprofitt> that works too... I will wait for that then
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: would you like me to prepare a cool intro, sth like a tv show (but not so exagerated)?
<czajkowski> cjohnston: we're looking into the bug from our end, nothing to do with translation it's to do with the keyserver
<czajkowski> cjohnston: its been marked invalid atm so will convrert to question and track it there for you
<bkerensa> gnight folks
<philballew> Hey! what am I doing wrong when http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-quantal/u/philipballew-ubuntu-12.10.html shows I only have one work item, but at UDS I said I would do a lot more?
<czajkowski> aloha
<nothingspecial> morning czajkowski
<philballew> morning czajkowski
<czajkowski> philballew: still hanging in there are you
<philballew> attempting to czajkowski :)
<czajkowski> heh
<philballew> My sleep schedule is way off, but what the heck...
<czajkowski> I know the feeling
<czajkowski> was almost 1 when I went to bed and woke at 5
<philballew> That sounds about right. I am wide awake and its 1:15am.
<philballew> actually, I probably wont sleep tonight as I have to catch the 5am bus to get to the bay area today...
<cjohnston> philballew: your work items have to be on approved BPs in order to show up there
<czajkowski> cjohnston: morning
<cjohnston> :-)
<czajkowski> I swear sunday I'm sleeping in!
<cjohnston> me too... except I have to work Sunday
<philballew> cjohnston, thats right...
<philballew> sleeping in is always a delight
<Pendulum> balloons: are you around yet this morning?
<bkerensa> mhall119: any news on the EC2 for this item https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-q-docteam
<mhall119> bkerensa: haven't gotten to it yet
<mhall119> bkerensa: do you happen to know if SUMO is installable using Precise?
<mhall119> last I tried it failed
<nigelb> mhall119: what failed?
<nigelb> let me see if I can find time next week to setup a precise VM with sumo on it.
<jono> jcastro, balloons, mhall119 all set?
<jcastro> fo sho
<balloons> fo sizzlin'
<jono> jcastro, balloons, mhall119 https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/0b7e560344a3eb4177fd5ad10915e9b32d0441b5?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<bkerensa> mhall119: it does not appear to be which is troublesome
<bkerensa> mhall119: although this should not be a blocked since Canonical runs 10.04 LTS in some cases?
<mhall119> yeah, but I don't want to start a new project on a 2 year old release
<bkerensa> mhall119: well we would need to identify and resolve the blockers then
<bkerensa> the instructions for SUMO install do not currently work for 12.04
<nigelb> bkerensa: which bit doesn't work on precise?
<bkerensa> nigelb: I cannot remember of the top of my head but the web front doesnt load... I think mhall119 ran into the same issue on precise?
<mhall119> yeah, I don't remember what it was either, but I think it was a python standard library that was different between 2.6 and 2.7
<nigelb> Interesting.
<nigelb> I'll trying testing on a vm next week.
<jcastro> <--- yikes, late lunch, bbiab
<jcastro> JoseeAntonioR: hmm, the comments still don't show up
<jcastro> JoseeAntonioR: can you check my work on page.php? I've checked it a bunch of times and it's correct but a peer review there would be nice in case I did something dumb
<balloons> can anyone tell me how to have a redirect on moin moin wiki? For instance I want to make all calls to /pagea redirect to /pageb
<jcastro> #REDIRECT newpage
<jcastro> and nothing else on the page
<balloons> jcastro, perfect thank you
<balloons> err.. well
<balloons> what's the syntax for newpage?
<balloons> I get this nonsense on redirect :-( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam
<nhandler> balloons: newpage is the page name (i.e. QATeam)
<balloons> nhandler, ok, so I have "#REDIRECT QATeam" as the entire page
<balloons> but the redirect takes me to this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam?action=show&redirect=Testing
<nhandler> balloons: What page are you editing?
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing
<nhandler> balloons: Redirected fine for me. What browser are you using?
<balloons> firefox.. bah
<balloons> quantal ffox bugs ftw
<mhall119> balloons: add it to the test suite :)
<balloons> ty nhandler
<nhandler> balloons: No problem
<balloons> askubuntu.com has a broken redirect also
<balloons> in ffox for me
<balloons> hmm.. interesting
<nhandler> balloons: if you are updating the QA wiki pages, you might want to update the QA contacts (I don't think nixternal is still doing Kubuntu QA ;) )
<balloons> nhandler, yes, I have been overhauling it for a bit
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> thanks for the heads up.. I've been leaving the contacts alone for now
<balloons> but your right.. they too need fixed up
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: I'll get home in 3 hours, could you please wait for me? I'm in a rehearsal for tomorrow night
<jcastro> sure
<jcastro> I'm just hanging out
<JoseeAntonioR> great, thanks
<jcastro> JoseeAntonioR: ok when you get back. disqus works on the individual posts, just not that page, I suspect it's page.php
<jcastro> I've added the <?php comments_template(); ?>
<mhall119> upvote please: http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/x5ebp/help_test_the_new_ubuntu_webapps/
<jcastro> but it still doesn't work, but for sure the plugin works fine, so no need to wrestle with removing it, reconfiguring it, or any of that stuff, I've already checked all of that.
<jono> mhall119, any more progress with Steve or the other people we mentioned you speak to?
<mhall119> jono: nothing from steve, I pinged up but no reply, Neil and I are scheduled for tomorrow, and I also pinged pgraner about the auditing question
<mhall119> I'll ping mvo in the morning when he's online
<jono> thanks mhall119
<jono> I am just finishing off the app judging now
<jono> there are some cool apps in here
<mhall119> there certainly are
<mhall119> jono: fogger also added support for the new webapps API almost as soon as we announced it
<jono> mhall119, nice!
<jono> mhall119, looking forward to seeing your demo on Friday
<jono> maybe we should have an app demo day for the community?
<mhall119> that would be fun
<mhall119> I'm going to record a screencast of it to blog about, hopefully before Friday
<jono> mhall119, rocking!
<jono> mhall119, I think Quickly GTK is going to really help devs get involved in the platform
<jono> mhall119, although I think you need to rename it :-)
<jono> I am not sure anyone cares it is written in GTK
<mhall119> probably
<jono> maybe deskly :-)
<jono> a desktop version of quickly
<mhall119> I was originally going to call it something like "easily"
<mhall119> quickly & easily
<mhall119> or "orderly"
<mhall119> since it keeps your projects in order
<mhall119> but they all sounded more confusing that clever
<jono> I like portmantau words
<jono> so they get Google Juice
<jono> maybe call it quicklui ?
<jono> a quickly gui :-)
<czajkowski> Aloha great first open stack meet up in London hosted by Canonical
<bkerensa> mhall119: has there been any thought on adding openphoto support to loco.u.c?
<czajkowski> thought any dev on loco.u.c comes via the loco dev team
<czajkowski> perhaps mailing there
<cjohnston> bkerensa: I can assign it to you right?
<mhall119> bkerensa: if you can find someone to implement it, I'm sure daker would accept the patch
<cjohnston> +1
<pleia2> mhall119: you owe us a blog post about setting up a ltp dev environment :)
<mhall119> I know
<cjohnston> crack the whip pleia2 !
<mhall119> my work items chart has suffered during the app showdown
<pleia2> (but don't write it, it's a lovely blocker on several of my todo list items)
<pleia2> :D
<mhall119> thankfully none of the summit work cjohnston wants is on my WI list
<mhall119> pleia2: lol
<cjohnston> i disagree
<cjohnston> http://status.ubuntu.com/summit-2012/u/mhall119.html mhall119 only has 44% complete
<mhall119> wait, how did I get work items from LCQ?  I wasn't there
<mhall119> that's cheating, cjohnston
<cjohnston> it was from the first one
<cjohnston> in which you were on the phone
<mhall119> *and* plumbers?
<cjohnston> they are for time frames, not the specific event per se
<cjohnston> a work around for not having a 'true release cycle'
<mhall119> closed bug #999912 as invalid,that takes care of two of them :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 999912 in summit "Summit is no longer logging things after moving to fragaria" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/999912
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> what is the other
<mhall119> same bug, listed twice
<mhall119> once for connect, once for plumbers
<cjohnston> ic
<bkerensa> cjohnston: I do not know django
<bkerensa> ;p
<cjohnston> me neither
<bkerensa> accept php?
<bkerensa> :D
<cjohnston> no
<bkerensa> :(
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: I'm here
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: I haven't got moderator access to the disqus board
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: uhh so what time is this thing tomorrow?
<JoseeAntonioR> 18UTC
<JoseeAntonioR> 11am your time
<bkerensa> ahh so right around when I wake up
<bkerensa> excellent
<JoseeAntonioR> great
<bkerensa> ;)
<jcastro> JoseeAntonioR: one sec
<jcastro> what's your disqus username?
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: joseeantonoir
<jcastro> done
<jcastro> bbiab
<JoseeAntonioR> ok
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-07-26
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: I'm still struggling to make it work, can't seem to find a solution
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: I can see the comments template is not being called, when you check the source code of the main page
<jcastro> imbrandon: ping
<imbrandon> pong
<jcastro> I don't think it's that APC thing
<jcastro> how do I flush it?
<jcastro> I can check
<imbrandon> easwy way is to restart php-fpm/nginx
<imbrandon> easy*
<jcastro> I restarted nginx
<jcastro> do I need to restart php-fpm?
<imbrandon> service php5-fpm restart
<imbrandon> yea
<imbrandon> then check for /etc/php5/fpm/conf.d/*apc.ini
<imbrandon> and make sure stat=1 not 0
<imbrandon> to not have to do that in the future
<jcastro> it's at 1
<jcastro> the comments work on the site, just not on this page
<JoseeAntonioR> yeah
<jcastro> so I am pretty sure it's not a system problem
<imbrandon> ohhhh ok
<imbrandon> i misunderstood the issue then
<JoseeAntonioR> the function is not called in what's known as 'static pages', but they work in posts
<imbrandon> he said edited the file and the changes dident show
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> I added the php function just like we did on the last one
<jcastro> except it doesn't show up
<imbrandon> ok lets step backwards, i'm not sure whats up
<jcastro> don't worry about it, we'll just change it to a redirect to the G+ page or youtube tomorrow
 * imbrandon doesnt even konw the issue, but editing page.php is almost garenteed the wrong solution
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: is there any way to try installing a test page with the downloaded wordpress instead of juju? that was a suggestion in #wordpress
<JoseeAntonioR> maybe /var/www/wptest
<jcastro> it is the downloaded version of wordpress
<JoseeAntonioR> oh
<jcastro> http://ubuntuonair.com/test-2/
<jcastro> they work fine on posts
<jcastro> just not /pages/
<imbrandon> its the same wordpress JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> imbrandon: people in #wordpress disagree, but I do think the same
<imbrandon> jcastro: what do comments ? are comments for pages turned on in the cp ?
<JoseeAntonioR> wait a sec, what about pulling the code from that page's source?
<imbrandon> JoseeAntonioR: look at the charm it wgets it from wordpress.org
<imbrandon> OMG!!!!
<imbrandon> slow down
<imbrandon> wtf is the problem
<jcastro> the comments don't show up on the page
<jcastro> only posts.
<JoseeAntonioR> imbrandon: comments only show in posts
<imbrandon> are they turned on for pages
<imbrandon> in the wp control pannel
<jcastro> looking through the options now
<imbrandon> when you make a page
<JoseeAntonioR> yeah, they are
<JoseeAntonioR> in the discussion tab
<imbrandon> ther is an option to allow commetts for that page
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: let me know once you finish editing the page so I can go on and try one thing
<jcastro> I'm not editing anything
<jcastro> go for it
<imbrandon> comments are working fine it seems
<imbrandon> i see 2 fromjorge
<jcastro> http://ubuntuonair.com/
<jcastro> not on the page
<jcastro> not posts, I know posts work
<imbrandon> oh then just open that page in the cpl and turn them on
<imbrandon> when your editing the page , top right area should have discussion on/off iirc
<jcastro> there isn't anything up there for that
<jcastro> OMG
<jcastro> screen options!
<imbrandon> ??
<jcastro> ah bummer
<jcastro> didn't do anything
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> one sec lemme look at another install, btw the theme needs to support them as well
<jcastro> we put them in the theme
<jcastro> in page.php
<imbrandon> k
<jcastro> anyway whatever
<jcastro> this isn't worth fixing, let's just plop a redirect in there tomorrow JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> are you sure?
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> this went from being a simple hangout to overengineered
<jcastro> we can just hang out on G+
<jcastro> that's the whole point, everything else is just extra work for no benefit
<jcastro> we'll just redirect it to youtube like 5 minutes before
<imbrandon> http://en.support.wordpress.com/enable-disable-comments/
<JoseeAntonioR> got it
<imbrandon> ^^ step by step how to do it
<jcastro> those are wp comments not disqus comments
<imbrandon> same thing, discuss runs off the wp ones
<jcastro> well it doesn't work
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: yes, disqus just replace wordpress comments
<jcastro> ok going to bed now
<jcastro> we'll just plop a redirect in tomorrow
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: ok, see you tomorrow, I'll be here 15-30 mins before
<jcastro> from now on we should just use the G+ page for the "homepage"
<imbrandon> ... we should just do the shit right or not at all ...
 * imbrandon grumbles and goes back to work
<jcastro> we're not doing it at all
<jcastro> that's what I am saying
<imbrandon> i know
 * imbrandon agreed
<jcastro> it was working on the old one, something happened when we switched dns, shrug
<jcastro> we should just ask for hangout.ubuntu.com to point to the G+ page
<jcastro> problem solved forever
<JoseeAntonioR> yay
<imbrandon> its using the wrong theme anyhow
<JoseeAntonioR> imbrandon: huh?
<JoseeAntonioR> what about that?
<imbrandon> the wp theme, its not the ubuntu wp theme
<JoseeAntonioR> imbrandon: do you know where can I find the right one?
<imbrandon> LP
<imbrandon> lp:ubuntu-community-webthemes/wordpress-light irrc
<imbrandon> iirc
<imbrandon> gnight jcastro /me heads to sleep too, JoseeAntonioR if you need a hand tomarrow with it lemme know
<JoseeAntonioR> great, thanks!
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: problem solved
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: for when you come back, I have now embedded the discussion widget, it's easier, and doesn't need any configuration (just copying/pasting))
<jcastro> oh nice!
<jcastro> what was the problem?
 * jcastro decides not to look a gifthorse in the mouth and just roll with it
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: not sure about that, but we're not using the disqus plugin, just an embedded code I found for the ubuntuonair.com widget in disqus.com
<bkerensa> jcastro: I'm getting a Sputnik ;p
<philballew> bkerensa, I assume your paying full price?
<bkerensa> philballew: lol no man ;)
 * philballew still rocks a d-630
<philballew> bkerensa, Im sure your gonna have some fun with that.
<philballew> bkerensa, idea for all your projects here. Power your laptop via your volt, that then is hooked up to your micro-controller that is controlling your soda-stream. Its a full proof plan if you can get the right resistors and a big enough bread board for the volt to dell hook up
<bkerensa> ;p
<czajkowski> cjohnston: ping me when you're online
<cjohnston> czajkowski: ping
<czajkowski> pleia2: can you give me any examples of womens OSS tshirts that have nice designs not just plonking an image ont he front of a top in large area
<czajkowski> am working with some people to give them nice examples of womens OSS tops to see if we can improve the Ubuntu womens one
<mcclurmc> does anyone know where the next UDS is going to be held?
<mhall119> jcastro: can anybody join your on-air thing?
<czajkowski> mcclurmc: it's not annouced yet
<mcclurmc> thanks, czajkowski
<czajkowski> ah lovley google hangouts messed up today
<jcastro> mhall119: sure, wanna plop in?
<mhall119> yeah, when does it start?
<mhall119> nvm, found it
<mhall119> yeah, I'll join
<jcastro> get the appdev #'s handy. :)
<jono> jcastro, can I join?
<mhall119> jcastro: always handy :)
<jcastro> for sure!
<mhall119> (not always encouraging)
<mhall119> jono: did you see Steve's email reply?
<jcastro> http://ubuntuonair.com/
<jcastro> man
<jcastro> look at this guest list.
<mhall119> jcastro: that is a nice lineup
<jcastro> all of these are the _hot_ topics in ubuntu right now
<jcastro> secure boot, webapps, appdevs, hardware support, quality.
<jono> jcastro, which URL?
<jcastro> http://ubuntuonair.com/
<jono> jcastro, which hangout URL so I can join?
<jcastro> oh, I am not sure yet.
<jono> jcastro, oh, I thought it was running now
<jono> my bad
<mhall119> it's on-air, so there isn't a pre-made url
<jcastro> I think josee starts it, sec, let me check the wiki page
<mhall119> unless google has improved that
<jono> mhall119, I meant the URL to join the hangout
<jcastro> jono: nope, but if you want to join like 5 min early I have some ideas for an intro if you want to kick it off, maybe intro Barton or something, I'd like to get him done first
<mhall119> jcastro: is it using hangouts, or that other thing someone suggested?
<jcastro> mhall119: hangouts, we'll  have a hangout, this page will be the youtube thing embedded
<mhall119> ok
<jcastro> and the comments will be on this page
<jono> jcastro, oh damn, I will be in a meeting
<jono> I will join after the first hour
<jcastro> it's 2 hours
<jcastro> you can drop in and out
<jcastro> it's no big deal
<jono> cool
<jcastro> we have more people than slots anyway
<jono> mhall119, want to do a hangout now?
<jcastro> so it'll be "hey we're joined by foo", we hang with the person for like 15 minutes, when they close out they just drop off.
<jono> cool
<mhall119> jono: if you give me a few minutes, sure
<jono> mhall119, np
<czajkowski> jcastro: hangouts are very broken today, hope it works for you guys
<jcastro> it looks like gtalk is hosed too
<czajkowski> have had to use skype for the last few meetings today as nobody can get hangout to work
<jcastro> we have like 3 hours.
<jcastro> we'll see what the Google does.
<czajkowski> jcastro: http://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=issue&ts=1343343599000&iid=a6fb32beebebf8e85b0c986b09a4e69d
<jcastro> just my kind of day
<czajkowski> jcastro: at least they are updating the page, we were very lost this morning uk time trying to wrk out what was  going wrong
<jcastro> heh
<mhall119> jono: ready
<jcastro> mhall119: jono: follow this account pls: https://plus.google.com/113179255019669411234/posts
<mhall119> jono: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/cc40a57827ef2b84456aea155e9b7dc05a4ff401?authuser=0&hl=en
<jono> mhall119, cool, wrapping a convo, will be there soon
<jono> mhall119, sorry for the delay, joining now
<mhall119> jono: ok, off my call if you want jump back on
<mhall119> well, on a new hangout, since I closed the last one
<jono> mhall119, give me a min and I will join
<jcastro> hey bkerensa
<mhall119> jono: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/706c480540e8abda8837f15d0f4baecf0a1b6334?authuser=0&hl=en when you're ready
<bkerensa> jcastro: hey
<jcastro> hey so next time you talk to subway guys, ask about webapp support
<jcastro> that would be awesome in subway
<bkerensa> jcastro: I will ask
<jono> mhall119, joining now
<bkerensa> jcastro: do we have a widget snippet for todays hangout so I can have this on OMG too?
<jcastro> You can steal the one we'll put on ubuntuonair.com
<jcastro> I'll ask JoseeAntonioR what it is when he gets here
<nhandler> jcastro: Can you also remind him to add it to the Ubuntu On Air google calendar?
<jcastro> We don't need a calendar, I just put it on the fridge calendar
<nhandler> jcastro: You have one already (he created it). It is used for updating the #ubuntu-on-air channel
<jcastro> yeah but we don't need that
<jcastro> we're just going to do the hangout
<nhandler> So you guys are completely scrapping #ubuntu-on-air and AirBot? It would have been nice if someone had let me and/or pleia2 know (no point running a bot if it isn't getting used)
<jcastro> I don't even know why we had a bot
<jcastro> but yeah, we don't need that, people are going to ask questions on the page
<jcastro> sorry for the mixup
<bkerensa> jcastro: ok well have someone ping me with the air widget like by 16-17 UTC so I can have a post scheduled
<jcastro> bkerensa: I was thinking/hoping to have it an hour before
<jcastro> bkerensa: I sent joey a mail about the onair thing but got no response
<bkerensa> jcastro: just come to me :P
<bkerensa> jcastro: what are the topics that will be discussed today?
<jcastro> http://ubuntuonair.com/
<jcastro> scroll down
<jcastro> I put everything there
<jcastro> and we have disqus on there for questions, etc.
<bkerensa> excellent got the post pre-baked so all we need is the widget when Josee drop in
<popey> widget?
<bkerensa> popey: the youtube air widget we will need to embed on OMG as well unless we want to just direct everyone to ubuntuonair?
<popey> ah
<jcastro> I would just redirect everyone
<jcastro> if it's embedded on omg people will start to ask questions there
<popey> +1
<jcastro> but we did take questions from multiple sources last time
<jcastro> so shrug
<jcastro> probably what popey says
<popey> embedding means more eyeballs
<popey> which is always nice
<jcastro> true
<popey> and bkerensa could always collate the questions for us :)
<jcastro> either way is fine I think
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> we did well doing like a bunch of sources last time
<popey> I'm sure it'll be fine :)
<jcastro> we have popey, how can we fail?
<popey> i have a conf call when the hangout starts :(
<popey> so will have to join in later
<jcastro> no worries
<bkerensa> yeah I can gather questions
<bkerensa> and pop them into the hangout chat
<bkerensa> like last time?
<bkerensa> and occasionally if it gets busy I'll ask them
<bkerensa> jcastro: I have to meet with chevy at 11am
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> so I will be like 4 mins late
<jcastro> no worries
<jcastro> I grew up on Chevys
<jcastro> never again
<bkerensa> LOL
<czajkowski> bit of a day for tech fail, first G+ and not twitter, https://plus.google.com/photos/102921374554385564572/albums/5769514005080350961/5769514006937644354
<pleia2> nice
<czajkowski> *now even
<jcastro> bkerensa: ah, so you're the reason my google analytics just blew up, heh
<bkerensa> jcastro: yeah it was better to space by more then a hour to give enough time for google indexing
<jcastro> good point
<bkerensa> and give more people time to fit it in their schedule
<jcastro> next time I'll ping you directly instead of pinging joey
<jcastro> for the few-days-before reminder
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> jcastro: bump -> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/x72fe/ubuntu_on_air_youre_questions_answered/
<jcastro> bkerensa: can you edit the title with the time?
<jcastro> I posted it on the subreddit already
<bkerensa> yes
<bkerensa> how would u like it to look?
<jcastro> "in 1.5 hours!" or something
<jcastro> is there a way to announce something on irc channels without being rude?
<jcastro> like, announce the thing on IRC channels
<marcoceppi> bkerensa: can you edit the title to say your?
<jcastro> hah
<bkerensa> marcoceppi: it does
<bkerensa> ?
<jcastro> YOur
<jcastro> not You are "you're"
<jcastro> oh nice, I see you caught it. caching!
<bkerensa> it says "Your"
<bkerensa> heh
<bkerensa> maybe the wrong revision got posted =/
<jcastro> reddit is still wrong though
<bkerensa> huh
<jcastro> marcoceppi: imbrandon: the instance isn't even breaking a sweat.
<bkerensa> jcastro: how many concurrent visitors?
<jcastro> ~25 for about the last 5 minutes
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> if a instance broke a sweat over 25 users I would be concerned
<jcastro> we blitzed it the other day, etc.
<jcastro> yeah, I am just saying, we're going to sail through this. knock on wood.
<jcastro> looks like some people caught your grammar mistake, heh
<bkerensa> huh... I remember when boxes with 453Mhz and 512MB ram could handle thousands without crippling
<bkerensa> ;p
<marcoceppi> bkerensa: Plain-text was a good time for computing
<bkerensa> marcoceppi: lol this was PHP actually
<bkerensa> ;p
<bkerensa> Cobalt RaQ 4's were 453 MHz
<jcastro> bkerensa: feel free to wail on the instance if you want to give it a run through
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> on the ubuntuonair.com one or omg?
<bkerensa> :)
<pleia2> bkerensa: and they ran colbalt linux, which was swiss cheesy with security vulnerabilities - those were the days! :P
<jcastro> onair
<bkerensa> pleia2: indeed... I remember hosting like 20 sites on one of those swiss cheese boxes
<bkerensa> :D
<jcastro> weak, I was expecting a swarm from omg
<jcastro> I'll post it on the facebook page at the top of the hour
<bkerensa> jcastro: how is that instance feeling?
<marcoceppi> light and fluffy
<jcastro> .1 load
<bkerensa> heh
<jcastro> hah, this reminds me of Airplane!
<bkerensa> I'm maxing out my uplink
<bkerensa> =/
<jcastro> "How's she feeling?" "Sluggish"
<marcoceppi> bkerensa: are you siegeing?
<bkerensa> you guys are down now
<bkerensa> ;p
<bkerensa> 100% packet loss from all WatchMouse locations
<bkerensa> :D
<marcoceppi> bkerensa: loads fine here
<bkerensa> Singapore, Singapore: 	Packets lost (100%) 				15.185.103.210
<bkerensa>  Amsterdam2, Netherlands: 	Packets lost (100%) 				15.185.103.210
<bkerensa>  Florida, U.S.A.: 	Packets lost (100%) 				15.185.103.210
<bkerensa>  Amsterdam3, Netherlands: 	Packets lost (100%) 				15.185.103.210
<bkerensa>  Hong Kong, China: 	Packets lost (100%) 				15.185.103.210
<bkerensa> =/
<bkerensa> firewall?
<jcastro> works for me
<marcoceppi> probably Amazon doing something?
<jcastro> it's on HP
<marcoceppi> s/Amazon/HP/
<jcastro> maybe he tripped something?
 * marcoceppi *shrug*
<bkerensa> load is still low?
<marcoceppi> yeah
<marcoceppi> 0.06
<bkerensa> 2x Siege with each 100 users simulated + LoadImpact + HostTracker Bomb
<bkerensa> =/
<bkerensa> weak sauce
<marcoceppi> so sorry
<jcastro> bkerensa: can you test a hangout?
<jcastro> I'm getting "Hangouts on Air! not available"
<jcastro> and then a try again later.
<popey> jcastro, testing one now
<popey> invited you
<bkerensa> jcastro: apparently google has been having issues this morning?
<jcastro> it works for popey
<jcastro> popey: nope, not available for me
<popey> how odd
<popey> wonder if it's a regional thing
<jcastro> no worries, we'll just have ben or jose fire it up when ready
<popey> ok
<popey> well I will be at my pc, if you need me to start it
<popey> just ping me, I will be looking at this channel
<IdleOne> hangouts working here also
<bkerensa> jcastro: u going to use lower third?
<popey> in ~50 mins right?
<jcastro> lower third? the title thing? sure if you want
<jcastro> yeah so let's fire it up ~20 minutes before
<jcastro> I asked Barton to join us early too
<jcastro> so we can get him acclimated
<bkerensa> ok
<bkerensa> jcastro: I will fire it up 20 mins till
<bkerensa> then walk away and come back
<jcastro> popey says it has detection though
<jcastro> so if you bail bail it will drop it
 * snap-l saw ball bail, and wasn't sure what that was.
<jcastro> like not just bail, but BAIL
<snap-l> post bail bail?
<bkerensa> jcastro: btw HP got me sorted
<bkerensa> :D
<snap-l> or pale pale pail bail
<jcastro> bkerensa: good to hear!
<bkerensa> has detection?
<bkerensa> since when
<jcastro> that's what popey says
<jcastro> I think it prompts you with "are you still here?" or something
<snap-l> Google has implemented butt in seat detection. :)
<snap-l> Yeah, it'll detect if you haven't said something in a few minutes
<snap-l> and prompt you if you're still alive
<snap-l> Had that during a hangout once
<jono> bkerensa, you free for a short chat?
<bkerensa> jono: sure via what medium?
<jono> bkerensa, G+ work?
<bkerensa> sure
<jono> let me set it up
<jono> bkerensa, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/506e199b216effdabbc3b5eea344ab96f1ab8c62?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<popey> it detects if you dont move your mouse or touch the bk
<popey> and pops up a box asking if you're still there
<popey> if you don't see and then click it, it shuts the hangout down
<jcastro> bkerensa: ok so I'm thinking, barton, langasek, vanhoof in that order to start off with?
<jcastro> ~15 min or so each? unless there's pure gold there ... :)
<jcastro> I told vanhoof to do exactly what he did last time, which was a bunch of awesomeness about working with hw vendors, etc, I think it's worth repeating all that imo
<bkerensa> jcastro: sounds good.... I think there is lots of gold in slangasek but perhaps I am biased since he is a local
<bkerensa> ;)
<popey> people are rocking up in #ubuntu-on-air
<popey> on irc
<bkerensa> jcastro: going to FB it on Ubuntu and Tweeet?
<jcastro> twitter is still down for me
<jcastro> I'll facebook it now
<snap-l> facebook it?
<snap-l> Let me verbify that for you.
<bkerensa> twitter is up for me
<bkerensa> jcastro: when did u wanna fire this up?
<jcastro> ~10m?
<bkerensa> copy that
<jcastro> I have to wrap up like a few more things
<jcastro> or fire it up now and I'll join you guys in 10
<bkerensa> just to clarify I will have to walk to my front door for one minute or two to hand keys to someone
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> wait
<bkerensa> uhh doesnt Josee have to do it since he setup the widget?
<jcastro> we can modify the page to point to the right place
<jcastro> when you do it it'll put the url to embed in the thing
<bkerensa> kk
<bkerensa> jcastro: snippet http://paste.ubuntu.com/1112323/
<jcastro> ack
<bkerensa> ack?
<jcastro> acknowledged
<bkerensa> kk
<bkerensa> jcastro: solution to the idle check... Greasemonkey script :D
<jcastro> heh
 * popey switches machines
<jcastro> http://design.ubuntu.com/wp-content/uploads/logo-ubuntu_cof-orange-hex.png
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: here
<jcastro> rock
<jcastro> JoseeAntonioR: ben and I are hanging out now
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: from the uonair plus profile?
<JoseeAntonioR> if not, I can create the hangout
<jcastro> no we just made one
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, one sec
<jcastro> and we were going to change the URL on the site
 * popey waves
<popey> i was invited but then the invite disappeared
<jcastro> ben is just going to paste the url
<bkerensa> http://youtu.be/mUSI4E2Wm80
<JoseeAntonioR> erm, that won't be stored in the ubuntonair channel
<jcastro> ok wait
<jcastro> another hangout just showed up
<jcastro> on G+
<JoseeAntonioR> yes, that's from the ubuntu on air profile
<JoseeAntonioR> so that the videos are stored in the /ubuntonair channel
<jcastro> Ah ok
<jcastro> we're joining in
<jcastro> what URL do I give speakers?
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: whats the link man?
<JoseeAntonioR> http://www.youtube.com/vRegWI99TS0
<bkerensa> no
<jcastro> http://design.ubuntu.com/wp-content/uploads/logo-ubuntu_cof-orange-hex.png
<bkerensa> for the hangout
<jcastro> there's the logo for the title thing
<bkerensa> jcastro: can u invite me in
<JoseeAntonioR> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/2f0dc2e079d14ec9f246c0e3a2b358e94c702989?authuser=3&hl=en#
<popey> nice, chrome blew up
<czajkowski> its been rather ill all day
<jcastro> http://www.youtube.com/vRegWI99TS0
<SergioMeneses> hello guys!
<jcastro> JoseeAntonioR: invite robert.carr@canonical.com directly please
<MrChrisDruif> jcastro; where is ubuntu on air being done?
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: that link doesnt work
<bkerensa> I dont think were live yet
<JoseeAntonioR> bkerensa: we have 13 viewers
<bkerensa> yes but the live link is not working
<bkerensa> http://www.youtube.com/vRegWI99TS0
<bkerensa> can u pastebin the widget please
<bkerensa> its under embed
<JoseeAntonioR> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/vRegWI99TS0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
<MrChrisDruif> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vRegWI99TS0 <= for viewing in Youtube
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: I can't seem to be able to enable comments, one sec
<jcastro> bkerensa: mute if you are typing
<jcastro> JoseeAntonioR: if we can't figure it out, link to OMG
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, onse sec
<jcastro> just link to the omg comments
<bkerensa> jcastro: I have been muted this whole time
<jcastro> someone needs to mute!
<jcastro> they work!
<mhall119> jcastro: how can I join?
<JoseeAntonioR> YAY!
<MrChrisDruif> Where's the hangout? ;-)
<mhall119> MrChrisDruif: http://ubuntuonair.com/
<jcastro> someone invite mhall
<jcastro> and langasek
<jcastro> I don't have time to do IRC and ask barton questions. :)
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: can u invite mhall119
<JoseeAntonioR> done
<bkerensa> kk
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: are comments enabled on ubuntuonair.com yet?
<JoseeAntonioR> yes
<popey> lots of chatter in #ubuntu-on-air
<popey> maybe put the link in the channel?
<bkerensa> yeah
<popey> i dont have ops
<JoseeAntonioR> one sec
<JoseeAntonioR> someone's breathing and not muted :P
<jcastro> who is breathing loud?
<ogasawara> jcastro: can you hit me with the link to the hangout
<jcastro> JoseeAntonioR: ^^
<JoseeAntonioR> done
<MrChrisDruif> jcastro; can you put the current speaker on main stage?
<MrChrisDruif> Nvm..
<ogasawara> hrm, /me is having trouble joining the hangout...
<SergioMeneses> MrChrisDruif, the host can do it
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, I guess
<MrChrisDruif> SergioMeneses; Jorge is one of the hosts ;-)
<SergioMeneses> sure
<jono> imbrandon, can you join #ubuntu-meeting ?
<czajkowski> whats the clicking on the on air
<czajkowski> really cant hear Robert :/
<czajkowski> shame
<MrChrisDruif> He's finally audible
<czajkowski> aye!
<czajkowski> rather up close and personal view but at least I can hear him :)
<SergioMeneses> mmm.... I have to work I'll let xchat on
<jono> jcastro, can I join?
<jcastro> someone invite jono
<jcastro> JoseeAntonioR: ^^
<JoseeAntonioR> I'll invite him
<JoseeAntonioR> done
 * ogasawara has to drop off ubuntu on air, thanks guys!
<jcastro> thanks!
<jono> jcastro, bkerensa, JoseeAntonioR, mhall119 good work
 * jono lunches
<jcastro> woo
<bkerensa> damn I need lunch soon
<marcoceppi> HP Cloud, 2012-07-26 16:01:14,716 ERROR 'MachineProvider' object has no attribute '_cached_contraint' ? during a deploy
<marcoceppi> Wrong room
<JoseeAntonioR> yay, we're done
<jcastro> let's keep the site running over the weekend
<jcastro> and then switch to popey's thing at the end?
<jcastro> then we'll sort something more solid for next time
<popey> fine by me
<popey> just copy the page / content over
<bkerensa> jcastro: Sergio from Ubuntu-CO had a great idea... Ubuntu on Air Espanol!
<bkerensa> :D
<JoseeAntonioR> I discussed that long ago with Dante from Ubuntu-PE and him
<JoseeAntonioR> video is now up
<SergioMeneses> hello guys!
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-07-27
<s-fox> Hello :)
<popey> morning
<s-fox> wotcha popey :) how are you doing? enjoying the sunshine?
<popey> hah
<popey> its been raining here this morning
<popey> so I _was_ enjoying it until today :)
<popey> here endeth summer
<elfy> popey: we can always hope for a late reprieve
<popey> it's brightening up a little now
<popey> luckily we have a lined picnic blanket so no wet bottoms
<s-fox> brb, *connection issues*
<AlanBell> weather tomorrow looks like it should be good
<s-fox> /is back
<elfy> AlanBell: I shall raise a glass to it being fine for the BBQ - maybe next time I'll be in a position to trot along and join in :)
<popey> ooh, reminds me, need to go to the butcher!
 * popey has early lunch and does exactly that
<s-fox> hello :)
<s-fox> mhall119,  you around? :)
<mhall119> s-fox: yup
<s-fox> mhall119,  can you help with a launchpad branch issue?  i have been working on my ubuntu app since dholbach noticed i was missing a date in my AUTHORS file
<mhall119> s-fox: sure
<s-fox> mhall119,  https://code.launchpad.net/~silver-fox/myshortcuts/quickly_trunk/+merge/117101
<s-fox> i think i uploaded it correctly, but not sure and also not sure if i got it into trunk or not. lol
<mhall119> s-fox: Launchpad doesn't do the merges, it just help you track proposals
<mhall119> you'll have to do the merge yourself
<mhall119> so in a local checkout of lp:myshortcuts, run the following:
<mhall119> bzr merge lp:~silver-fox/myshortcuts/quickly_trunk; bzr commit -m "Merged changes from quickly_trunk"; bzr push lp:myshortcuts
<s-fox> mhall119,  thanks. got a few errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1114212/
<mhall119> s-fox: it looks like you're in a local checkout of lp:~silver-fox/myshortcuts/quickly_trunk, not of # Example template class
<mhall119> from quickly.template import Template
<mhall119> sorry, not of: lp:myshortcuts
<mhall119> (copy/paste fail)
<s-fox> ?
<s-fox> brb, dinner is beeping at me :)
<s-fox> back
<s-fox> mhall119,  i do not understand :)
<mhall119> s-fox: you have 2 branches on launchpad: lp:myshortcuts and lp:~silver-fox/myshortcuts/quickly_trunk
<mhall119> you want to take your changes that are on the second branch, and put them into the first
<mhall119> correct?
<s-fox> yes, that is what i want to do
<mhall119> ok, so first you need to be in the directory that has lp:myshortcuts
<mhall119> and from inside there, you will merge in the changes from the other branch
<mhall119> s-fox: maybe we should take this into #ubuntu-app-devel
<s-fox> mhall119,  i'm in the other channel :)
<balloons> ARGH
<balloons> moin moin wiki is the death of me
<SergioMeneses> hello guys!
<JoseeAntonioR> balloons: what are you trying to edit?
<balloons> i'm trying to put in an ordered and bulleted list
<balloons> and it's not working :-(
<JoseeAntonioR> balloons: may I have the link for the page?
<balloons> JoseeAntonioR, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/QA/Pandaboard
<balloons> getting closer it seems
<cjohnston> balloons: each one should get 1. <text> iirc
<balloons> see that awkward indenting?
<balloons> if I don't intend it that much, it displays randomly as order or bulleted
<balloons> so I said, fine, lol, I don't care.. but trying to make it all ordered or all bulleted was failing me also :-(
<JoseeAntonioR> balloons: what's the problem with it?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, I have solved the iptables problem!!
<JoseeAntonioR> great
<SergioMeneses> this sysadmin day sucks
<SergioMeneses>  /o\
<SergioMeneses> sorry guys
<SergioMeneses> I think I was in another channel
<JoseeAntonioR> balloons: ^^^^^^
<balloons> JoseeAntonioR, I got it alot closer
<balloons> the first step, Download installer image: should not be indented so mcuh
<balloons> or smashed against the initial list
<balloons> I think I can fix.. let me see
<balloons> it's just annoying playing with formatting sometimes
<balloons> ok, I think it's good now
<balloons> that's just so weird
<balloons> thanks for your help and listening ear
<s-fox> mhall119,  i think i've repackaged it and uploaded it to developer.ubuntu.com , https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1021/
<balloons> the weird part was having to put extra spaces in front of my 1. in order for a list to start
<balloons> " 1. TEXT" didn't work
<balloons> It needed "  1. TEXT"
<s-fox> mhall119,  Thanks for your help - I think i got it sorted. not 100% certain but i am trying to get it done :)
<bkerensa>  	༼☉ɷ⊙༽
<Guest50802> mhall119, hey, around?
<mhall119> yup
<jono_> mhall119, hey
<jono_> can we chat in a few mins?
<jono_> just got back from the baby docs
<mhall119> jono_: sure, hope mom and baby are doing well
<jono_> mhall119, doing great :-)
<jono_> mhall119, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/7f14fb1eee4561ddf35cd5465ca72f6bcfec57d4?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<jono> imbrandon, around?
<imbrandon> yup
<imbrandon> jono: hehe playing irc tag, but yea i am now
<jono> :-)
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-07-28
<jokerdino> this is exactly why i dislike saturdays.
<AlanBell> hi all
<AlanBell> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/c5950ebd288a5d757bf7a0f82691c5f13af2265a?authuser=0&hl=en# is that a hangout link?
<jokerdino> AlanBell: yes
<jokerdino> is that a trick to make me join the hangout?
<AlanBell> well yes
<AlanBell> but also I am not sure that it is the right link
<jokerdino> heh :P
<jokerdino> the link works.
<jokerdino> AlanBell: well i said hi in chat
<jokerdino> and i see a bunch of people talking in the background
<jussi> AlanBell: !!!!!!!!
<Pendulum> hiya jussi :)
<AlanBell> pleia2: want to come to the BBQ?
<pleia2> AlanBell: it's a bit far :)
<AlanBell> aloha
<pleia2> eek, AlanBell is speaking czajkowski
<AlanBell> pleia2: google plus hangout thingie
<AlanBell> pleia2: yeah but she has wondered off for more drink now
<pleia2> oh no, it's too early for such things, my hair is all messy :)
 * pleia2 is playing with eggbot
<pleia2> which is amusingly unhappy in ubuntu, but works ok in xubuntu, usb strangeness
<Pendulum> pleia2: just put on a tiara to cover your hair. It's what I did ;-)
<pleia2> lol
<Pendulum> AlanBell can vouch for that
<Pendulum> plus it's a bit odd if I'm the furthest away to participate considering how far the invite list went ;-)
<pleia2> yeah, I still can't get that silly thing off my google calendar :)
<Pendulum> it's quite fun, actually. a bunch of geeks hanging around and then children on a trampoline in the back
<Pendulum> and there were chickens earlier
<pleia2> oh my
<Pendulum> and one of czajkowski's machines is being taken apart
<Pendulum> pleia2: I also met Sophie Pope earlier
<pleia2> :D
<AlanBell> AlanBell loves motorbikes.
<AlanBell> HRMPH
<jussi> AlanBell: Im still disappointed at the lack of trampoline bbq'ing...
<jussi> :P
<cjohnston> AlanBell: you didn't send me my plane ticket
<czajkowski> aloha
<toddy> hi czajkowski
<czajkowski> toddy: ello
<philballew> quite the friendly channel
<czajkowski> we are indeed
<czajkowski> and we had a lovely bbbq today with a hangout :)
<czajkowski> I did dangle a child above a chicken at one point however
<philballew> Chickens are cool!
<philballew> No work on Saturday is good. Glad to see you all had fun.
<philballew> At oscon I met someone working for vmware who said he worked in the London office that you guys and gals are in. He claimed it was a nice place to work. :)
 * JoseeAntonioR wants to work there too.
<philballew> JoseeAntonioR, work is overrated! dont do it.
<czajkowski> philballew: ah you mean andy
<czajkowski> he was there today
<czajkowski> he works on the 11th floor and I'm on the 5th
<philballew> I think thats him. Thats a tall building
<JoseeAntonioR> as long as I have a cube in the Millbank Tower, I'll be happy
<philballew> Wheres millbank?
<JoseeAntonioR> philballew: Canonical's offices are located in the Millbank Tower, in London
<philballew> ah, Ive never been out of America
<czajkowski> JoseeAntonioR: we;re gone form millbank
<czajkowski> we're now in the blue fin building in Southwark London
<JoseeAntonioR> then, a cube in the Blue Fin Building! :D
<czajkowski> so very close to London bridge for context
<philballew> I saw London this morning on tv!
<JoseeAntonioR> and when are you opening offices in Peru? :P
<philballew> As with everyone else in the world.
<bkerensa> czajkowski: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/War_of_the_Buttons_%281994_film%29
<bkerensa> thats the film I told you about at OSCON
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> eck
<bkerensa> UDS even
<MrChrisDruif> bkerensa; seems like a funny movie =)
<bkerensa> MrChrisDruif: its a very good movie... I actually just found ebay has copies
<bkerensa> :D
<MrChrisDruif> I just found ******* has ******** for it (can't promote downloading content...right?)
<bkerensa> ;)
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-07-29
<nigelb> omg
<nigelb> persia is back?
<cjohnston> nigelb: I saw that too
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-07-22
<bkerensa> daker: they do security updates almost every other month if not more often.... vb3 was always more secure and stable but less extensible
<bkerensa> vb4 has been a bucket of exploits since they stopped supporting vb3
<daker> :(
<bkerensa> daker: its like any other software you have to be diligent in updating it
<mhall119> bkerensa: daker: as I understand it, vbulletin was up to date
 * popey tickles marcoceppi with ubuntu discourse being down
<popey> incoming sms from jcastro
<marcoceppi> popey: ack
<marcoceppi> popey jcastro it's back
<mhall119> bkerensa: you're gonna be getting one of our Florida LoCo members
<Pici> to keep?
<elfy> if it's a loco mod I don't want them :)
<mhall119> yeah, to keep
<mhall119> elfy: dunno about that, maybe he's running away?
<elfy> lol
<elfy> they'd be safe - we know which account it was now
<mhall119> elfy: so was it a compromised admin's password that let the attacker in?
<elfy> no
<elfy> some - and we have no idea how many - of the older loco mods were set up with odd rights - at least one had some admin rights for some reason
<elfy> one of those was hacked we are sure - that one did the damage
<elfy> when the forum goes back up there will be exactly zero loco mods
<elfy> those that are still active will have to contact us to get mod rights in loco forum back
<Pici> ouch
<elfy> yea - ouch :|
 * mhall119 wishes we could force all forums accounts to SSO
<elfy> mhall119: we're waiting for SSO to be fixed for the forum - the thing was supposedly workign prior to upgrade - then it didn't actually work
<Pici> Thats better than a vbulletin or Ubuntu exploit though.
<Pici> 'better'
<elfy> mhall119: https://rt.ubuntu.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=21819
<elfy> bbl
<elfy> mhall119: actually SSO wouldn't have helped unless the ONLY way to login was through SSO
<mhall119> elfy: yeah,that's what I wanted
<elfy> not everyone has whatever you'd need for SSO ;)
<mhall119> all you need is an email address
<elfy> k
<bkerensa> popey: yo ho ho
<bkerensa> :)
<popey> yo
<bkerensa> popey: umm so let me know what time you and jorge decide on setup. The stuff from London probably will not me there till later this afternoon per discussion with the tricord people so we shouldnt plan on early
<popey> bummer
<bkerensa> popey: until them I am relaxing before the storm ;p
<bkerensa> mhall119: who?
<mhall119> bkerensa: dan trevino
<SergioMeneses> Ubuntu Edge: the software story https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtNhlVn3ETQ - awesome!
<chilicuil> SergioMeneses: I dont the ubuntu icons in the phone, they're too rounded
<chilicuil> I dont like*
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, indeed
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, information about UbuntuEdge in Spanish http://ubuntu-co.com/ubuntu-edge RT please
<chilicuil> SergioMeneses: weee n_n/
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, ;)
<bkerensa> SergioMeneses: have you ponied up $600 for the indiegogo campaign yet?
<SergioMeneses> bkerensa, no =/
<mhall119> http://slashdot.org/submission/2820471/canonical-crowdsources-to-make-ubuntu-smartphone-called-edge anybody with a slashdot account
<philipballew> OSCON is looking nice this morning.
<chilicuil> photos! philipballew
<philipballew> chilicuil, Will do!
<popey> philipballew: you at the convention centre?
<philipballew> popey, yes, I am in the back at the "Hack Zone" with Ema from system76.
<philipballew> are you?
<popey> yeah, in the speakers room, where's the hack zone?
<philipballew> its down the hall past reregistration. We can come to the speakers in a bit so you do not have to find it if you would like.
<popey> nah, I'll come find you guys now
<philipballew> perfect
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-07-23
<jose> hey mhall119, you think you can edit something little on the ubuntuonair page at community.u.c? I'm no longer JoseeAntonioR on freenode, I'm jose now
<mhall119> that's still confusing to me
<mhall119> :)
<mhall119> still not sure how, in all of freenode, you managed to get the nick jose
<mhall119> jose: done
<jose> mhall119: didn't get to register it as the owner wouldn't drop it, but I'm using it anyways (unused for ~140+ weeks)
<jose> thanks!
<cjohnston> JoseeAntonioR: exists!
<SergioMeneses> morning!
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: yes, I'm back as while ZNC dropped the other user managed to get it. by tomorrow jose will be back :)
<cjohnston> no!
<JoseeAntonioR> yes!
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: you still need a hand with summit? I can pitch in during my vacations (starting next week)
<cjohnston> I have quite a few projects going on that can always use extra hands
<JoseeAntonioR> just let me know
<JoseeAntonioR> jose@ubuntu.com is the right one now
<cjohnston> JoseeAntonioR: why don't you just ping me when you have free time and I'll see what's going on at that point
<cjohnston> :-)
<JoseeAntonioR> works for me, will do!
<JoseeAntonioR> expect a ping by next week
<cjohnston> thanks!
<JoseeAntonioR> hey mhall119, quick thingy, just wanted to know if you could please do future ubuntuonair streams from the ubuntuonair account (I can give you the credentials again if you need them)
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: ah, sorry, I thought we could use any account now
<JoseeAntonioR> not yet
<mhall119> I stil have the credentials, if they haven't changed, I'll remember that for next time
<balloons> jcastro, marcoceppi is there a good recent video of juju showing of the latest stuff?
<JoseeAntonioR> they are the same :) I need dholbach to give me an update on the summit thing so we can start with the django project
<marcoceppi> balloons: there's a video of the juju gui being used the deploy openstack (not in production, in demonstration) somewhere around here
 * marcoceppi should start making more videos
<balloons> marcoceppi, well is this still up? http://uistage.jujucharms.com:8080/
<marcoceppi> balloons: http://jujucharm.com/
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: my advice to daniel was that we make a new Django app, but borrow code heavily from Summit
<marcoceppi> balloons: well, the demo is now http://jujucharms.com/sidebar/
<balloons> marcoceppi, that works ty!
<marcoceppi> "Build" is the "gui", "browse" is the store, they're both one in the same now
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: great, I'll talk to him and see what can we do in the near future
<Taggg> hello, if I've found a wiki page that duplicates a page from developer.ubuntu.com, what's the right way to suggest it's removal?
<Taggg> should i just delete it?
<airurando> Taggg I don't know but keep faith in here and someone should answer
<balloons> Taggg, which page?
<Taggg> balloons, airurando: already set up a refresh :) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix
<balloons> Taggg, perfect.. that was my suggestion over deleting
<Taggg> balloons: cool
<airurando> nice one balloons
<airurando> :-)
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-07-24
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> jcastro, mhall119, balloons: are we doing a team call today?
<balloons> dholbach, most everyone is #oscon :-)
<dholbach> yeah
<dholbach> mhall119, balloons: you guys are still at home, right? shall we catch up real quick?
<mhall119> dholbach: gonna make me put my contact lenses on :(
<mhall119> give me a couple minutes
<balloons> lolololol.. yes, me and mhall119 should be about
<balloons> it's really dark here
<mhall119> here to
<mhall119> balloons: are you joining us?
<balloons> sorry, doorbell :-)
<balloons> saucy no longer sees my mic
<balloons> dholbach, I must say that was probably my favorite hangout this year
<dholbach> haha
<dholbach> all right my friends - see you all tomorrow again :)
<aquarius> qq
<IdleOne> jono: any link explaining how the passwords on the forums were encrypted?
<IdleOne> official info I mean*
<elfy> IdleOne: about the only thing you'll find is something from vbulletin
<elfy> if there's anything Ubuntu official I'd love to see it :)
<mhall119> IdleOne: I believe it was the VB default, double-md5 + salt
<IdleOne> mhall119: thank you
<mhall119> IdleOne: that's not "official" though, just my understanding
<elfy> IdleOne: http://www.vbulletin.com/forum/forum/vbulletin-4/vbulletin-4-questions-problems-and-troubleshooting/386779-what-cryptographic-hash-function-is-vbulletin-using-for-user-passwords-protection
<elfy> vbulletin support guy
<IdleOne> thank you both.
<elfy> welcome
<IdleOne> mhall119: understood.
<mhall119> Mark's OSCON keynote is live now: http://www.oscon.com/oscon2013/public/content/video
<balloons> I wonder how long till the keynotes from today are up
<marcoceppi> balloons: I hope it's soon
<mhall119> wishing all of the OSCON sessions had video recordings makes me appreciate even more the fact that all of virtual-UDS is available to watch both live and after the fact
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-07-25
<jose> popey: hey, what do you think about a 30mins or 1h ubuntuonair session with jono, the edge team and press for a general Q&A about the edge?
<bkerensa> jose: he is not home and plus they both will be traveling for a bit
<dholbach> good morning
<elfy> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hi elfy
<elfy> jcastro: is there a way I can message a user on AU?
<elfy> marcoceppi: ^^
<marcoceppi> elfy: you can message them in the chat or ping them in comments
<marcoceppi> Otherwise, no private message system exists
<elfy> gah
<elfy> got minute for a PM
<marcoceppi> elfy: go for it
<elfy> I did lol
<balloons> Marks keynote is up now: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZqmFXalqKic&list=SP055Epbe6d5aclKNAa8msO1VvDOJ8sYlS&index=4
<SergioMeneses> balloons, thanks!
<balloons> SergioMeneses, :-) I was waiting for it on video and on know others were also
<SergioMeneses>  :)
<jo-erlend> How can it be that it is possible to lower the price on Ubuntu Edge? It seems to me that you'd either have to produce more units or break your promise.
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-07-26
<mhall119> jo-erlend: who are you addressing that to?
 * popey waves
<popey> bkerensa: hey, didn't get a real opportunity to say goodbye today.. thanks so much for all your work on the stand, and organising the loco guys to come along and help too!
<jose> bkerensa: hence, I asked :)
<dholbach> good morning
<SergioMeneses> morning!
<SergioMeneses> happy system administrator's day http://youtu.be/FE_p5N89XQI
<dholbach> all right my friends - it's weekend time
<dholbach> see you on monday
<dholbach> have a good one!
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-07-27
<jono> balloons, around still?
<nlsthzn> quick everyone, marcoceppi is planning to upgrade Discourse without interrupting the site... we are all here to cheer his effort and poke fun if it doesn't go so well... no pressure ;)
<pleia2> yay marcoceppi :)
<elfy> LOL
<nlsthzn> was jcastro 's post on Discourse that prompted me to come, who brought the popcorn?
<rreed> no popcorns. but here to act as a supporting cheerleader, as well :)
<jcastro> that an mainteance isn't for another ... 7 hours or so?
<nlsthzn> :'( international time is a cruel mistress indeed...
<mojo706> hmmm
<nlsthzn> sound like yoda do you?
<mojo706> yes and no
 * nlsthzn isn't the droid you're looking for...
<mojo706> chalcedony`, no one yet
<chalcedony`> mojo706, how long until the time?
<mojo706> chalcedony`, what time is it?
<mojo706> meet is at 3 a.m London time
<chalcedony`> mojo706, 18:09 or 6:09 pm here
<chalcedony`> about 8 hours from now?
<mojo706> yeah
<chalcedony`> :)
<chalcedony`> i'll be around
<mojo706> ok
<chalcedony`> :)
<mojo706> I'm leaving for a while too
<chalcedony`> he's going to try burning a 13.04 cd on my windows box
<chalcedony`> ok
<chalcedony`> i look forward to seeing you at the meeting
<mojo706> ok
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-07-28
<chalcedony`> |
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-07-22
<czajkowski> aloha
<dpm> mhall119, for the Q&A today, I realized that Daniel is not back until tomorrow, so I'll jump in for him. Rick's post about the new community team structure is also out, so we can answer any questions about it too
<dpm> mhall119, I've also created the hangout already with the ubuntu on air account, and scheduled it for later
<mhall119> dpm: sounds good
<balloons> oO good luck dpm and mhall119
<hggdh> jose: ping
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-07-23
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> hey dholbach, welcome back!
<dpm> I hope you had a good holiday
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dholbach> thanks
<dholbach> yeah, I had a great time - how about you? how are you doing? :)
<czajkowski> how's everyone ?
<dpm> all good
<dpm> hey czajkowski, morning. You are or were in Germany, too, right?
<czajkowski> yup over in Munich
<dholbach> dpm, want to have a catch-up call in a bit?
<dpm> dholbach, sure. I need to finish a blog post. Shall we say in 1h, does that work for you?
<dholbach> dpm, sounds great
<dpm> cool, ttyl
<czajkowski> 6 ubuntu machines being hacked on today
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> nice to see it from random people
<nigelb> dpm: Congrats :)
<dpm> nigelb, thank you ;)
<dpm> dholbach, hangout in 5?
<dholbach> dpm, sure, sounds good
<dholbach> dpm, shall I set up the hangout?
<dpm> dholbach, no, that's fine, just sent you the link
<jono> dpm: hey, sadly I am going to need to skip our call
<jono> I am at OSCON
<dpm> jono, np, have fun!
<dholbach> need to run - a BBQ has to be set up :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-07-24
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<dholbach> dpm, what do you suggest we do about the UOS dates?
<dpm> dholbach, to me the 12-14 option looks good, as it's the one that doesn't clash with anything else
<dholbach> dpm, should I go and confirm it with anyone else still?
<dpm> dholbach, I think we've now covered everyone, haven't we? So let's just go for it
<dholbach> dpm, maybe I'll go and ping some cloud folks still to see if aws re:invent is a big thing
<dpm> ok, sounds good to me too
<dholbach> dpm, all right - got the go-ahead from Robbie and Antonio
<dholbach> I'll follow up on the anounce mail in a bit
<dholbach> mail sent
<dholbach> mhall119, ^ UOS dates announced now
<dholbach> dpm, do you think we can replace the call's Jono set up in Google Cal? looks like I get a mail that Jono won't get the mail whenever I click on "no, not attending" :)
<balloons> dholbach, glad the UOS announce #2 is done
<dholbach> yeah
<dpm> dholbach, indeed, let me replace all of jono's calls, who was that guy, btw ;)
<dpm> dholbach, thanks for the epic follow-up on UOS dates
<dholbach> yeah - I'm glad it's done now
<dholbach> I'll go under-cover if we get more complaints about the dates now :)
<dpm> no more #blamepopey but #blamedholbach
<mhall119> dholbach: \o/
<dholbach> dpm, do I remember correctly that you had a work item to get in touch with the loco community about a UGJ date?
<jose> dpm: if you've got access to the cal there's a meeting with me still in there'
<dpm> dholbach, yeah, I saw it yesterday on the trello board, but I've not had the chance yet
<dpm> jose, I don't have access, but I think you can just delete it from your calendar and it should disappear for you
<dholbach> dpm, ok... it just came up in the CC hangout
<jose> well, looks like that did it
<dholbach> dpm, I guess it'll depend on what we'd like the focus to be and which other teams want to participate
<dpm> dholbach, yes. I still think it makes sense, it's just I haven't thought or we haven't discussed any dates. I think it'd be good to focus on the phone
<dholbach> big hugs - I'm off to dinner :-)
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-07-25
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hola dpm
<dpm> how was your bbq yesterday?
<dholbach> that was the day before :)
<dholbach> very nice, but everyone got there a bit late, so the sun went down pretty quickly
<dholbach> did you get up to doing anything interesting in the evenings this week?
<dpm> ah, I'm already mixing the days, I thought I had seen your comment last night :)
<dpm> It's been quiet evenings this week, so looking forward to the weekend
<dholbach> yeah, last night we were just hanging out with Lisa's sister, husband and kids
<dholbach> lots of visitors right now and a bachelor's party on the weekend, so we're kind of booked out :)
<dpm> nice :)
<dholbach> yeah, there's another good friend from my home town in Berlin right now as well, so I'll meet him tonight
<dholbach> summers usually tend to get a bit busier :)
<dholbach> do you have plans for the weekend?
<jono> hey everyone
<elfy> hi jono
<jono> hey elfy
<elfy> keeping busy I hope :)
<philipballew> hey jono. Hope all is well :)
<jono> elfy, indeed
<jono> I am tired
<jono> philipballew, all well :-)
<jono> how are you?
<elfy> I'm good thanks :)
<philipballew> jono, Life is good. Just got back from a month of traveling and now I am wondering why nor cal is so hot.
<jono> haha
<jono> it is hot here indeed
<dpm> hey jono
<jono> hey dpm!
<belkinsa> o/ jono
<dpm> ready for the weekend?
<jono> dpm, no kidding :-)
<jono> hey belkinsa
<jono> I am done with this week
<jono> OSCON was brutal :-)
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - have a great weekend everyone!
<elfy> have a good one dholbach
<dholbach> elfy, you too
<mhall119> welcome back jono
<jono> thanks mhall119 :-)
<balloons> post oscon jono is likely still spinning.. now is probably the time to ask for favors ;-)
<dpm> have a good weekend everyone!
<jono> balloons, haha
<jono> I just want to sleep :-)
<balloons> you did cls and oscon right? that's alot!
<jono> balloons, yep, cos, day of training, oscon, office hours, a talk, and a raft of meetings
<mhall119> and none of it work related now
<mhall119> well, CLS I suppose still is
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-07-27
<jose> mhall119: hey! may I ask where did you get the back cover replacement for your nexus 4 from?
<mhall119> jose: http://www.repairsuniverse.com/
<mhall119> I bought the full back cover
<mhall119> you can buy just the glass, but that sounded like a real pain to replace on it's own
<jose> mhall119: and NFC is still working good?
<jose> basically, I just broke my phone's back cober
<jose> cover*
<mhall119> jose: I didn't realize the N4 has NFC
<jose> :P
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-07-20
<MooDoo> helo all
<popey> morning
<davidcalle> Hello popey
<davidcalle> popey, I want to download a click from the store, just the package, how do you do that?
<popey> i use a script which downloads them all davidcalle
<popey> you need to auth to the store
<davidcalle> popey, well, maybe you can directly me send me the package ? :) It's stuart's wifitransfer
<popey> i have a mirror
<popey> http://popey.mooo.com/mirror/clicks/
<popey> http://popey.mooo.com/mirror/clicks/2015/07/2015-07-20-050001/wifitransfer.sil_0.5_multi.click
<davidcalle> popey, oh thanks, forgot about that! :)
<popey> :)
<czajkowski> aloha
<popey> hmm, does loyo
<popey> er
<popey> "yo"
<czajkowski> lol
<davidcalle> mhall119, https://bugs.launchpad.net/developer-ubuntu-com/+bug/1476362
<davidcalle> " webapp generator does not work, "This page encountered an error" "
<davidcalle> mhall119, was there a new -mojo powered- deploy today?
<davidcalle> (it was working end of last week)
<mhall119> davidcalle: there was a move to PS4.5 last week, might have cause some issues
<davidcalle> hmm
<czajkowski> alohab
<popey> yo
<czajkowski> popey: we're going to give you some action items :p
<czajkowski> much videos and voice over
<czajkowski> you haev that english tone :)
<popey> uhoh
<popey> czajkowski: hey, do you know how long mhall119 and dpm are there?>
<popey> (i.e. are they there for oscon too?)
<popey> we miss them
<czajkowski> popey: mhall119 goes home tomorrow
<czajkowski> we are keeping dpm all week
<popey> awwww
<mhall119> aw, the miss us
<mhall119> they
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-07-21
<cprofitt> hey guys
<cprofitt> hope everyone had a good day today
<czajkowski> cprofitt: het
<czajkowski> *hey
<cprofitt> just caught it before it flipped days. woot.
<cprofitt> czajkowski: got any recommendations for bluetooth mouse?
<popey> cprofitt: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lenovo-ThinkPad-Laser-Bluetooth-Mouse/dp/B009AELU0 :)
<cprofitt> popey: pairs well with Ubuntu?
<cprofitt> I have been looking at the Microsoft Arc Touch Bluetooth and the Logitech T630... but read that some folks had connection issues with them due to the Bluez version in Ubuntu currently.
<popey> works here
<czajkowski> popey: oi oi late one for you over there
<popey> yeah
<cprofitt> also, looked at the Microsoft Designer Bluetooth Mouse
<popey> zzzz
<cprofitt> popey: is a night owl?
<cprofitt> or just having trouble sleeping?
<popey> got my head into playing with something
<popey> don't want to stop :)
 * cprofitt nods
<cprofitt> I have that issue on occassion, but recently it is the kids not wanting to go to sleep since it is summer vacation
<cprofitt> they are little vampires or something... staying up until 1:30 to 2:00 AM unless I stay on them to get to sleep.
<popey> blimey
<popey> ours are never up beyond ~9pm usually
<popey> although a bit later in the holidays
<cprofitt> Yeah, staying up late runs in my family.
<cprofitt> during family reunions the spouses tend to be waking up when the blood relatives are just going to bed.
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> howdy all
<popey> wheee https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7hqZECPfz08
<popey> thinking of adding that to the core apps page on developer.ubuntu.com - what do you think dholbach ?
<popey> suggestion came from ahayzen from music app
<popey> needs re-making with some other branches added
<popey> hence making it unlisted
<popey> also, longer music :)
<dholbach> yeah, sounds like a good idea :)
<dholbach> maybe also explain what it's showing
<dholbach> as it might be confusing for a lot of people who are new to this
<popey> yeah
<dholbach> balloons, davidcalle, mhall119, popey: who's doing the Q&A today?
<dholbach> we have 3-4 UbuCon organiser guests
<dholbach> and I did the last 2 Q&As already
<davidcalle> dholbach, I don't mind, but that would be my first
<davidcalle> (so I would need some guidance before hand)
<popey> dholbach: me and mhall119  or balloons can do it
<dholbach> great
<dholbach> jose, svij, nhaines and Richard Gaskin said they'd be able to make it to the hangout
<czajkowski> aloha
<jcastro> HAPPY KUBERNETES DAY EVERYONE!
<jcastro> probably didn't know it was kubernetes day did you?
<MooDoo> http://kubernetes.io/ ??
<popey> mhall119: balloons who's around for Q&A?
<popey> in 45 mins
<balloons> I've been on it a bit, but I can understand mhall119 wanting a break :-)
<jose> I'll be around, getting started for the day
<dholbach> balloons, davidcalle, dpm, mhall119, popey: do you already know who's running the Q&A?
<dholbach> jose, svij, nhaines and Richard Gaskin will be joining and Richard pinged me about the link
<popey> dholbach: that's what I just asked :)
<dholbach> ah yes, just noticed
<dholbach> mhall119, balloons: nevermind - I'll join popey
<popey> \o/
 * popey goes to get food
<dholbach> popey, enjoy!
<czajkowski> peeka boo
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-07-22
<czajkowski> aloha
<jose> ohai czajkowski
<Tm_T> moin
<MooDoo> helo all
<dholbach> good morning
<davidcalle> dholbach, hey, on the list of dev sites improvements, next we should
<davidcalle> (bad keyboard)
<davidcalle> we should do the dynamic list of channels for https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/image-channels/
<davidcalle> I believe u-d-f pulls its info from a json file, so it should be easy to consume for us as well
<dholbach> ah yes, that'd be nice :)
<czajkowski> aloha
<elacheche> o/
<davidcalle> mhall119, I'm at loss about how we can debug this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/developer-ubuntu-com/+bug/1476362. Deploy to staging with debug enabled?
<mhall119> davidcalle: it's not reproducable locally?
<davidcalle> mhall119, nope, I feel it's click missing on the install or something like that
<mhall119> davidcalle: hmmm....what package did we need to include for your code to work, do you remember?
<davidcalle> mhall119, not sure, I'll check in a short moment
<davidcalle> mhall119, click
<mhall119> davidcalle: can you ask webops to check that it's actually installed on those instances?
<davidcalle> mhall119, sure
<davidcalle> mhall119, it's not, we need to fix the charm once the spec is ready
<mhall119> davidcalle: ok, can you ping caio and let him know it needs to be in the apt_dependencies charm setting variable?
<mhall119> he's the one writing the spec
<davidcalle> mhall119, ok
<mhall119> in the mean time, webops can add it to the same variable for the current deployment, and it should trigger it to be installed
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-07-23
<dholbach> good morning
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<MooDoo> :)
<dholbach> popey, do you have access to the ubuntuappdev page on G+?
<popey> uh
<dholbach> can you post something like this there? "Your chance to win some great prizes and maybe join the folks at UbuCon DE later this year! https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/blog/2015/07/23/announcing-the-ubucontest-2015/"
<dholbach> or balloons^?
<dholbach> I posted it on FB and Twitter
<popey> doesn't look like it
<balloons> I believe I can
<dholbach> thanks balloons
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> http://www.oscon.com/open-source-2015/public/content/video
<dholbach> all right my friends - have a great rest of your day - I'm out!
<dholbach> see you on Monday!
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-07-24
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<MooDoo> morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<davidcalle> Hello czajkowski
<czajkowski> pleia2: seen http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/07/24/hp_dress_code?mt=1437765909368
<pleia2> czajkowski: that's why it's nice to work in the open source part :)
<pleia2> even our booth staff doesn't dress like grown ups
<czajkowski> heh
<czajkowski> :)
<popey> :)
<czajkowski> popey: it's past your bedtime
<popey> it is!?
<czajkowski> popey: I did bring you a lot of sticker choices
<popey> \o/
<czajkowski> popey: one for your team agenda next wek
<czajkowski> *week
<czajkowski> http://clsxeurope.com/
<popey> cls "x" europe?
<popey> the "x" being like TEDx, it being unofficial?
<czajkowski> not sure on that bit
<czajkowski> it's like the one that isn't the main one I think
<popey> looks like i
<popey> *it
<czajkowski> there was also talk of a CLS lite which is more of a meet up
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-07-25
<czajkowski> pleia2: Noodles yummy :D
<pleia2> czajkowski: saw you went again, yay :)
<czajkowski> may as well haev one nice meal before I do my epic journey tomorrow
<czajkowski> full of aiport and plane foods
 * pleia2 nods
<nigelb> pleia2: the logo is... weird.
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-07-26
<pleia2> nigelb: what logo?
<nigelb> pleia2: HPE logo :)
<czajkowski> aloha
<pleia2> nigelb: oh yes, no comment :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-07-25
<Kilos> o/
<Mister_Q> good morning o/
<MooDoo>  howdy all
<Kilos> MooDoo dpm svig morning to you
<MooDoo> :)
<tsimonq2> o/ MooDoo, Kilos :)
<svij> dpm: ping
<popey> Good morning
<MooDoo> morning popey
<tsimonq2> o/ popey, how are you?
<popey> Great.
<czajkowski> aloha
<tsimonq2> o/ czajkowski
<tsimonq2> czajkowski: how are you?
 * Kilos greets. power just returned
<tsimonq2> o/ Kilos, how are you? :)
<Kilos> ok ty tsimonq2 and you?
<tsimonq2> great Kilos :)
<Kilos> power cuts are the bane of my life
<Kilos> so frustrating
<tsimonq2> D:
<czajkowski> popey: dpm https://twitter.com/fosdem/status/757566699277283328
<czajkowski> applicaitons for stands are now open for FOSDEM
<popey> thanks czajkowski
<dpm> thanks for the heads up czajkowski
<dpm> popey, I think it'd be good to do a snappy talk
<czajkowski> popey: dpm lighting talk submissions are now open also
<popey> I can't even imagine how snaps will be different 6 months from now!
<dpm> good point :)
<svij> dpm: now you cant escape me! Did you get hold of Mark last week?
<tsimonq2> no dholbach?
<tsimonq2> D:
<popey> he's on vacation today
<tsimonq2> oh okay
<belkinsa> popey: sorry for forgetting you.  It's been a crazy few weeks for me.
<tsimonq2> hey belkinsa :D
<tsimonq2> mhall119: ping
<mhall119> tsimonq2: pong
<tsimonq2> mhall119: still going to be around at 1900 UTC for that Ubuntu On Air session?
<mhall119> tsimonq2: should be, yeah, you just need me to host it right?
<tsimonq2> mhall119: yeah
<tsimonq2> mhall119: when you are hosting, does that mean you just give me a link, or are you on the Hangout the whole time helping with that?
<tsimonq2> mhall119: I'm assuming the latter?
<mhall119> tsimonq2: I'll have to stay on the hangout to keep it online, but I plan to mute my mic and camera and just let you run the show
<tsimonq2> alright, sounds cool mhall119 :)
<tsimonq2> mhall119: so I know that with the Community Team Q&As, sometimes they are created beforehand and put on YouTube as an upcoming stream
<tsimonq2> mhall119: then the website is updated
<tsimonq2> mhall119: are you going to ddo that when the time comes or sooner?
<tsimonq2> mhall119: I'm asking because I'll be sending a reminder to the ML very soon and I was wondering if you had a YouTube link ready that I could couple with it
<mhall119> tsimonq2: give me a title and description and I'll create the event
<tsimonq2> mhall119: Title: Lubuntu Bug Day Presentation and Q&A
 * tsimonq2 works on a description
<tsimonq2> mhall119: description: http://paste.ubuntu.com/20886795/
<mhall119> tsimonq2: will you be using #ubuntu-on-air or a different channel?
<tsimonq2> mhall119: #ubuntu-on-air
<mhall119> tsimonq2: http://ubuntuonair.com/ has been updated
<tsimonq2> thanks mhall119 \o/
<mhall119> np, I'll PM you the hangout URL about 5 minute before it starts
<tsimonq2> great :)
<tsimonq2> mhall119: I'll then PM it to wxl, he'll be joining as well
<tsimonq2> mhall119: https://twitter.com/LubuntuOfficial/status/757618693195128832 if you want to retweet with @UbuntuOnAir
<tsimonq2> lol, that tweet got more likes than the Lubuntu 16.04.1 release announcement
<jose> tsimonq2, mhall119: you all set for uonair?
<tsimonq2> jose: in < 10 mins, he'll give me the link, otherwise, all good
<jose> good
<czajkowski> jose: mhall119 nice podcast :)
<jose> czajkowski: thanks! gotta finish up the last bits, got a review a couple days ago
<tsimonq2> podcast?
<mhall119> thanks czajkowski, and thanks for arranging it
 * tsimonq2 pokes mhall119 
<czajkowski> tsimonq2: http://blog.couchbase.com/2016/july/ndp-episode-7-service-deployment-with-juju-charms
<hggdh> hello folks. During the weekend I took over the administration of the ubuntu-br mailing list. things had gone south there, and all moderators seem to be MIA
<hggdh> I do not want to keep it unless nobody else from BR pops up to rule the unruly
<knome> hggdh, you asked for it and get to keep both pieces ;)
<hggdh> and I wanted the community team to know what I did so that there is no chance this will be looked at as a power grab
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> but it seems the LoCo for BR is sort of dormant, right now... Since the ML is still active, I would like to know if there is a Brazilian in the CT to either share ot take over the ML
<knome> send a mail to the mailing list?)
<hggdh> knome: hum. I can try that...
<knome> ..or is that too obvious?
<hggdh> I do not know. I can try, though.
<hggdh> my Portuguese is almost up-to-date, except for slangs and writing (I tend to write Portuguese as one, not as a Brazilian)
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-07-26
<MooDoo> howdy all
<dholbach> hey hey
<Kilos> hi dholbach svij and others
<dpm> morning dholbach, did you have a nice long weekend? :)
<Kilos> hi dpm
<dholbach> hey Kilos, hey dpm
<dholbach> yes, I did :)
<dpm> excellent :)
<dholbach> beautiful weather, great music, outside the city with friends, a lake, it was great :)
<dpm> sounds good, we enjoyed the nice weather here for a change too!
<dholbach> nice :)
<tsimonq2> o/ MooDoo, dholbach, Kilos, dpm :)
<svij> good morning!
<Kilos> MooDoo tsimonq2 o/
<Mister_Q> good morning o/
<Kilos> hi Mister_Q
<Kilos> i go do chores
<tsimonq2> o/ mhall119
<dpm> hi Mister_Q, Kilos, tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> whoops, Mister_Q
<dpm> tsimonq2, I think unlike you mhall119 might be sleeping at this time :-)
<Mister_Q> :D
<tsimonq2> hahahahahah he's actually sleeping at a time consistent with his time zone :D
<svij> :D
<tsimonq2> o/ svij
<svij> hey tsimonq2
<Kilos> svij please dont forget me
<svij> Kilos: I don't
<Kilos> ty
<svij> I just need to wake up properly first.
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> wbb in a bit
<dholbach> hi tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> dholbach: can you pop into #lubuntu-devel for a minute? Julien (gilir) is there, and I want to explain what happened re: liblxqt
<dholbach> I'm not sure I'm going to be a lot of help, but sure
 * dholbach relocates to the office, brb
<dholbach> that took a bit longer, the tire of my bicycle was flat
<Kilos> eish
<tsimonq2> aww dholbach :(
<dholbach> it wasn't too bad :)
<tsimonq2> how far away is your office from your house?
<dholbach> just a few minutes by bike
<tsimonq2> oh so it probably wasn't *that* bad
<dholbach> yeah :)
<dholbach> luckily
<tsimonq2> dholbach: was it popped or just flat?
<popey> :)
<dholbach> yesterday it was popped when I had to drive back from the festival site with lots of camping stuff
<dholbach> today it was just semi-flat
<tsimonq2> o/ popey :)
<tsimonq2> aww dholbach
<Kilos> morning popey
<dholbach> I'll repair it properly in the next days - yesterday we had to improvise somewhat
<svij> no need for patching it seems :D
<popey> Kilos: remembered what you asked me yet? :)
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> something to do with the rt sorting the bd site popey
<Kilos> now i think they waiting for the LC
<Kilos> oh yes
<Kilos> i wanted you to put in a good word for me at canonical so they didnt ask so many questions one at a time via email
<Kilos> hehe
<svij> Kilos: I've answered  few minutes ago
<popey> hehe
<Kilos> just needed them to understand that what i do is for the good of ubuntu
<Kilos> ty svij i go read
<MooDoo> Kilos: I come here and lurk, isn't that good enough? lol
<Kilos> haha nono MooDoo you gotta say hi first
<popey> Kilos: not sure what I can do there.
<Kilos> they are working on it now ty popey svij replied
<popey> oh okay
<Kilos> so now i wait for canonical
<Kilos> i think
<MooDoo> Kilos: hello :)
<Kilos> :D
<dholbach> tsimonq2, so UDS was an in person event for planning the next release cycle
<dholbach> tsimonq2, UOS is an online event for release planning + demo/workshop sessions
<dholbach> tsimonq2, UbuCons are in person events with workshops, talks and seminars
<tsimonq2> I see
<tsimonq2> so that page is outdated?
<belkinsa> o/ all.
<tsimonq2> o/ belkinsa
<tsimonq2> dholbach: because isn't UDS an old thing?
<dholbach> tsimonq2, that's why I said "was"
<dholbach> we used to have them, but they were expensive
<tsimonq2> dholbach: so are there any events that the one person per flavor rule *does* apply?
<tsimonq2> or was that part of it being expensive?
<dholbach> I don't know of any "one person per flavor" rule
<tsimonq2> I was just looking at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecognizedFlavors where it says: Minimum of 1 person is offered sponsorship to UDS
<dholbach> remove the sentence
<dholbach> UDS does not exist any more
<tsimonq2> alright
<dholbach> I think it was generally expensive to fly hundreds of people around the world
<tsimonq2> dholbach: thanks for clarifying
<tsimonq2> yeah
<dholbach> davidcalle, dpm, mhall119, popey: who does the Q&A today?
<tsimonq2> :O Q&A! :D
 * tsimonq2 prepared some questions
<popey> I should be able to.
<popey> need to have someone else though, as I have a man coming to do work on the house this afternoon, should be gone by then though. just in case :)
<dholbach> I should be around too
<dpm> thanks dholbach, popey
<popey> \o/
<tsimonq2> HAH, I called it! I called the fact that it would be popey and dholbach! hahahahaha
<popey>  😃
<popey> dholbach: I'll set it up
<dholbach> thanks popey
<popey> ok, scheduled, and http://ubuntuonair.com/ updated
<dholbach> popey, ok, I'll announce on social media
<popey> \o/
<dpm> dholbach, for the Ask Ubuntu stats we're putting in the snappy community summary, is there any other data we can add? E.g. I know it's not directly related to contributions, but perhaps it might be worth adding the number of views of the top 5 questions?
<dholbach> dpm, I'll take a look
<dpm> thanks
<mhall119> dholbach: I'll be on the Q&A today
<dholbach> mhall119, oh?
<dholbach> I had no idea :-/
<mhall119> since I had to skip the last 2 weeks
<dholbach> popey and I announced it already
<mhall119> ok, I'll do next week then
<dholbach> ok, thanks
<popey> :)
<popey> I skipped two too to be fair
<popey> (not many sentences I can wedge two/too/to into)
<popey> (and now into too)
<popey> I'll stop now.
<dpm> :)
<dholbach> dpm, done
<dpm> that's perfect, thanks dholbach!
<dpm> mhall119, (morning!) could you help me with the "Code" section of the snappy community contributions document I shared earlier on?
 * svij pokes dpm
 * dpm is on his waz
<dpm> *way
<mhall119> dpm: I'll take a look
<tsimonq2> popey: was about to write a clever sentence citing http://blamepopey.com/ but I decided not to :P
<tsimonq2> oh wait...
<tsimonq2> XD
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you waiting to get shortened
<tsimonq2> hm?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> decapitated
<tsimonq2> :P
<mhall119> dpm: what info are you looking to add?
<czajkowski> popey: which days suit for home working?
<czajkowski> bah wrong channel
<czajkowski> <-- tired
<chile> hi
<Kilos> hi chile
<chile> anybody into app development for ubuntu
<Kilos> ask and be patient for an answer
<Kilos> guys very busy
<chile> im patient
<Kilos> then just state what you need help with
<chile> well i need some help or guidance for development of apps for ubuntu pcs
<tsimonq2> chile: #ubuntu-app-devel is the channel for that I think
<czajkowski> chile: so have you looked at https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/phone/apps/
<chile> @czaj yes i have looked there
<meetingology> chile: Error: "czaj" is not a valid command.
<chile> czajkowski: yes i had a look there as well
<czajkowski> chile: so it may  be more helpful to ask in #snappy and ask what you need help with when you talk about guidence
<czajkowski> this isn't really a support channel, happy to point you in the  right direction
<czajkowski> chile: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<czajkowski> you can see the list of channels on here.
<Kilos> thanks for helping him czajkowski
<chile> thanks czajkowski
<chile> i want to make some apps . preferably native ones for ubuntu
<chile> they will be server based
<chile> i know php
<chile> mysql and html
<chile> so wondering if i will need more tools or these are enough
<tsimonq2> popey: yay for a random ~ in the YouTube video name... :P https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PrhXEh33KOw
<knome> it's not random at all
<knome> it's "about weekly"
<tsimonq2> knome: oh, I just thought it was a typo because of the lowercase weekly
<czajkowski> s/c
<czajkowski> I feel we need to have messages written on dholbach white board :)
<dholbach> :-)
<tsimonq2> yeah dholbach while Alan is answering a question, quick, write a question on the whiteboard and see if anybody notices :P
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<popey> Good idea!
 * popey makes curry
 * knome makes battered chicken to go with salad
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-07-27
<czajkowski> aloha
<dholbach> dpm, did you see that the dev.u.c call is at the same time as our team call today?
<dpm> dholbach, I don't have it in my calendar yet
<dholbach> oh
<dholbach> hang on
<dholbach> invited
<dpm> thanks
<dpm> dholbach, so... I'll ping them. I'd rather not move our team meeting
<dholbach> yes, I thought so
 * popey goes for lunch
<czajkowski> ndonegan: I've never been
<czajkowski> bah
<dholbach> all rightie... I call it a day - see you all tomorrow again!
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-07-28
<Mister_Q> good morning everyone o/
<svij> hey Mister_Q
<Mister_Q> o/ svij
<tsimonq2> dholbach: ping
<dholbach> tsimonq2, pong
<tsimonq2> dholbach: *slides Lubuntu team hat on* we need http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours updated to lubuntu.me, do you have access or know who can change it?
<dholbach> no, I don't
<dholbach> please file a bug on ubuntu-website-content
<tsimonq2> thanks
<tsimonq2> dholbach: seems like that's changed? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content
<tsimonq2> (look at the README)
<dholbach> ok, https://github.com/ubuntudesign/www.ubuntu.com/issues/new then
<tsimonq2> :)
<tsimonq2> dholbach: https://github.com/ubuntudesign/www.ubuntu.com/issues/780 \o/
<dholbach> cool
<Kilos> hi svij dholbach Mister_Q tsimonq2
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<tsimonq2> o/ Kilos :)
<tsimonq2> o/ Mister_Q svij
<Mister_Q> o/ Kilos tsimonq2
<dholbach> Mister_Q, can you reply to the mails from Katherine and Jessica?
<popey> tsimonq2: I guess you could make a one line change pull request?
<Kilos> hi popey
<Mister_Q> dholbach yes I will do that soon
<tsimonq2> popey: oh, I completely overlooked the fact that it's actually the repo, doing now :P
<tsimonq2> popey: thanks
<dholbach> thanks Mister_Q
<popey> tsimonq2: yay :)
<tsimonq2> popey: https://github.com/ubuntudesign/www.ubuntu.com/pull/781
<popey> nice one
<czajkowski> popey: dholbach dpm http://clsxeurope.com/  not sure if you saw that
<Kilos> guys and gals this link is broken in the ubuntu-africa channel , can someone point me to the right place to have it fixed please
<czajkowski> Kilos: what do you mean ?
<czajkowski> link in the topics ?
<Kilos> oh i see there isnt an official logbot there
<Kilos> i mean the link that shows in the topic bar at the top of my irc client czajkowski
<popey> Kilos: the channel isn't logged, you mean?
<popey> you can request a logbot in #ubuntu-irc I think
<Kilos> correct popey seems the bot didnt reconnect after a netsplit
<popey> jcastro: thanks for introducing me to broforce, Sam absolutely loves it (and hates when I jump on the ladder to escape, leaving him behind to explode)  😃
<jcastro> hah yeah, that's the best part
<jcastro> popey: battleblock theater is another good couch coop
<popey> yeah, sam loves that too
<pleia2> so, I put in a food request for our release party tonight and never heard anything back, is it in the queue, or..?
<pleia2> re: community funding
<knome> it would indeed be nice if there was some kinf of human ack when a request has been received
<pleia2> yeah :\
<pleia2> or a "no" sometime before the event if it's not, I'm still doing the event, even if it likely means I'm paying $300+ myself
<pleia2> though it does mean I likely won't do another
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-07-29
<knome> right, yeah, some kind of update would be nice as well.
<knome> i understand it's not always possible especially if the schedule is tight, but if you are reporting your stuff like 3 months in advance, it's not too much to ask IMO that you would get a response before you need to actually start using money (eg. about a month before the event)
<knome> knowing that you can have certainty whether you get funding (or not) would likely increase motivation to organize such parties as well
<MooDoo> howdy all
<svij> dpm: hey, pleia2 had a question last night:
<svij> pleia2 | so, I put in a food request for our release party tonight and never heard anything back, is it in the queue, or..?
<svij> pleia2 | re: community funding
<svij> pleia2 | or a "no" sometime before the event if it's not, I'm still doing the event, even if it likely means I'm paying $300+ myself
<dholbach> pleia2, it's being processed
<svij> also: any news news on the meetup pro account yet (after monday)?
<dholbach> svij, I think mhall119  should have some more information about that
<tsimonq2> o/ dholbach :D
<dholbach> hi tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> dholbach: how are you?
<dholbach> good good - it's friday! :)
<dholbach> how about you?
<tsimonq2> great :)
<svij> dholbach: thanks²
 * popey lunches
<dholbach> popey, enjoy!
<mhall119> svij: the meetup.com is with canonical's finance team who will be paying meetup.com directly
<mhall119> the invoice is with finance
<mhall119> I'm checking on the status of payments
<svij> mhall119: thanks – keep me updated when you know something new
<mhall119> svij: will do
<svij> mhall119: thanks!
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - off to the Baltic Sea with the family!
<dholbach> have a great weekend°!
<popey> o/
<dpm> ok everyone, off for today and for the next few weeks
<dpm> I will be available on Telegram if there is anything
<dpm> have a great weekend everyone!
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-07-30
<Kilos> o/
<wxl> hey folks how does a non-ubuntu member edit help.ubuntu.com? is that a thing?
<knome> i guess you mean help.ubuntu.com/community ?
<wxl> knome: yep
<knome> wxl, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wiki-editors
<wxl> knome: and it looks like i need to speak to popey, Himmagery, davidcalle, or mhall119 to get someone added, eh?
<knome> yes.
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-07-24
<czajkowski> aloha
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-07-26
<wxl> mhall119 jose et al. have we figured out what we're going to do with the membership board? i'm down to continue being on the board
<Kilos> yes let us know what is happening please
<Kilos> hggdh hi there are you going to fix the membership boards expiring members again?
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-07-27
<hggdh> done
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-07-28
<jose> wxl: not on the CC (yet), they have to decide on that
<mhall119> wxl: I'm not on the CC anymore, so I don't know, soryr
<wxl> mhall119: i was basing that on launchpad
